# Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

This thread is a continuation of:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4510889
Well its official, I am back into a Scirocco. I just got back from purchasing the car and tomorrow it looks like my dad is towing me home if he keeps his word- was supposed to be today but plans changed for him








Price: $100
Mileage: 154742 Miles
Engine: 1.7L
Here are a few photos:








































I'm very happy with its body condition, for such an old Wisconsin car the rust is very minimal- the underbody has almost nothing for rust haha! I just hope I can get it running, I'm sure I can with good help from you guys!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you decided to save this scirocco


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! Nice to see another upper mid-west member come aboard! Do keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That thing looks sweet


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrugsMakeMeCool)*

Nice Score!!! Love that interior Color.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Nice Score!!! Love that interior Color.

X 2. And that great looking 2 piece rear parcel shelf!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

Thanks guys, I hope to have her cleaned up and running soon, all depending on my free time and money of course haha


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Nice! I love the interior and the 2 piece parcel shelf!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Nice! I love the interior and the 2 piece parcel shelf!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the first mk2 scirocco I drove was an 82 in Cosmos Metallic LK5Y with the same blue interior


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you decided to save this scirocco









x2..
and with a blue interior in good condition...very rare....nice find...
and you know what?,I have a soft spot for white raised lettering on tires...even tho' there probably shot....I like them....would be refreshing to see someone put the letterring white-side out....
how old school can you get? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
x2..
and with a blue interior in good condition...very rare....nice find...
and you know what?,I have a soft spot for white raised lettering on tires...even tho' there probably shot....I like them....would be refreshing to see someone put the letterring white-side out....
how old school can you get? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, I wasn't too sure on the blue interior because im used to the black interior of my old 84, but after looking at it a bit more it has grown on me. I'm excited to see what the interior will look like after a good cleaning!
As far as the tires yea the white lettering does look very oldschool facing outward.... but the tires on the car are shot, I had to pump up the 2 on the passenger side today by hand- hopefully they will still have air in them when my dad tows me home tomorrow in it lol. 
I'm not really worried about anything I have to spend $ on the car other then what it takes to get it running, that is my first priority. After its up and going I hope to find a good set of rims, Id like to also get a G60 valve cover for it (I believe they fit on most of the 8v engines right??) 


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 11:02 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

'82's are a good find all around...in this condition...very nice...
I believe the G cover will fit but we'll let other's answer that one as I've never swapped myself so I truely can't say...if your going to be going over the car changing out the fluids and gaskets anyway....why not.....not on this kids list of priorities but to each they're own...if it gives you inspiration then it's a good starting point.....
Congrat's on a great find... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rocc__On)*

Just a small update, today I just replaced the old battery with a new one and played around with the car a bit more as well as got a few more pictures. 
I'm a bit mad to find out that the radio harness is butchered







but oh well... Also for the life of me I could NOT hear the fuel pump running! I cranked on it a bit and I can smell the stale gas odor from somewhere.... I dunno where though. I'm guessing you can change the fuel pump from underneath the passenger seat in the rear? I looked under it and I saw a circular plate that looks like an access cover to the fuel pump!
Anyway heres some more pics:
Engine- Pretty clean for 152K miles if you dont pay any attention to the cobwebs on it lol.
























Rear hatch shots:


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Very nice deal on a vintage Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only thing under the back seat is the fuel sending unit for your fuel gauge. The fuel pump is just behind the back right wheel, just below the fuel cap. It is located inside a metal clam shell that has two bolts holding it to the body. You need a Bentley. It has pics and diagrams, test procedures, etc. Before pulling the fuel pump, you need to by-pass the fuel pump relay and see if the pump works, again get a Bentley, it will save you lots of money and time.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_Very nice deal on a vintage Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only thing under the back seat is the fuel sending unit for your fuel gauge. The fuel pump is just behind the back right wheel, just below the fuel cap. It is located inside a metal clam shell that has two bolts holding it to the body. You need a Bentley. It has pics and diagrams, test procedures, etc. Before pulling the fuel pump, you need to by-pass the fuel pump relay and see if the pump works, again get a Bentley, it will save you lots of money and time.

I have a Chilton repair guide, let me see if that could tell me what to do as well.- Well it tells the location of it but no nice diagrams or anything....


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:41 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

I am sooooo jealous. I wish my 82's underside looked that nice.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Corrado1900T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_I am sooooo jealous. I wish my 82's underside looked that nice. 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just hope I can get her running well without too much blood 'n cash... After shes up and driving and I got all the engine maintenance crap done I cant wait to start adding little perks to make it look better and be more fun to drive....I just have a feeling its going to be a blast to drive as soon as its running lol.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
I have a Chilton repair guide, let me see if that could tell me what to do as well.- Well it tells the location of it but no nice diagrams or anything....

_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:41 PM 8-11-2009_

I resurrected my 81' after it had been sitting for a few years. The 81' and the 82' have the exact same engine.
Before I tried to fix the fuel pump, I would disconnect the negative battery cable, find the hose coming from the tank to the pump, and drain the remaining fuel. If it has been sitting for four years, you may find it to be rusty and full of water from condensation. Rust can kill your fuel pump and damage your fuel injection system. 
After you are sure there is no rust being fed into the rest of the system, you can change out your fuel filter($15) and start trying to get the fuel pump working.
Correction, the fuel pump is if front of the right rear wheel. Here is a pic.











_Modified by xenergy_one at 3:26 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## africanwind (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

nice looking 1982 - I have the exact same car, bought in Apr of '08 from the original owner in Long Beach, CA.
if you entertain switching your interior ... I'd be interested in your door cards (front) sadly, your dash looks about like mine







No no Cracky Wacky


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
I resurrected my 81' after it had been sitting for a few years. The 81' and the 82' have the exact same engine.
Before I tried to fix the fuel pump, I would disconnect the negative battery cable, find the hose coming from the tank to the pump, and drain the remaining fuel. If it has been sitting for four years, you may find it to be rusty and full of water from condensation. Rust can kill your fuel pump and damage your fuel injection system. 
After you are sure there is no rust being fed into the rest of the system, you can change out your fuel filter($15) and start trying to get the fuel pump working.

I believe the guy ran the car almost out of gas completely- the gas gauge doesn't even get a reading of what is in the tank lol. To flush the tank out would I just remove that outlet hose to the fuel pump and just dump gas into it and let it all drain out? 
Thanks for the picture, always makes things easier! 
And the fuel pump... is it easy to change out? Looks like its just got a cover on it? Also is it the In-Line type or In-Tank type of fuel pump? I'm guessing it would be the in-line style like this:
http://www.napaonline.com/NOLP...25004 Right? Also I go with napa for auto parts because I get a discount.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Also I go with napa for auto parts because I get a discount.

That can be hit or miss, depending on what items you buy from them. For the fuel pump, I'd suggest going with a decent quality unit. May I suggest http://www.parts4vws.com. Outstanding folks to deal with and fellow Scirocco owners as well.
It is *imperative* that you do everything you can to flush out the old fuel / any rust & contaminents, or face a lot of frustration and expense trying to repair the fuel injection system.
And as others have said, buy a Bentley manual. The Chilton's is one step above a wheel-chock - just enough to get you into real trouble. (The Haynes *is* a wheel chock.)
Welcome!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
May I suggest http://www.parts4vws.com. Outstanding folks to deal with and fellow Scirocco owners as well.
Welcome!

What Dan said...I just spoke to Mike at parts4vws last night. I have the same issue (old car that sat for many years). His prices are very good and he is a Scirocco old schooler.
Great find BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
I believe the guy ran the car almost out of gas completely- the gas gauge doesn't even get a reading of what is in the tank lol. To flush the tank out would I just remove that outlet hose to the fuel pump and just dump gas into it and let it all drain out? 
Thanks for the picture, always makes things easier! 
And the fuel pump... is it easy to change out? Looks like its just got a cover on it? Also is it the In-Line type or In-Tank type of fuel pump? I'm guessing it would be the in-line style like this:
http://www.napaonline.com/NOLP...25004 Right? Also I go with napa for auto parts because I get a discount.

The white arrow in my picture points to the tank side of the hose. This is where you can break the line loose and let the gas drain out. Flushing some clean gas through makes sense. The fuel pump is external and fairly easy to replace, but I wouldn't yank it until all testing has been exhausted. A new pump is about $130 or so. I recommend a Bosch pump and not an aftermarket replacement.
Your connection at napa will be very helpful for some things, the best way to save lot of cash on vw parts is by mail ordering them.
http://www.parts4vws.com
http://www.germanautoparts.com
http://www.autohausaz.com


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Thanks for all the great info everyone! Well I finally got her home today and I spent almost an hour with the shop vac cleaning the **** out of it from sitting outside LOL Now shes happy in my garage:








Now, First of all I had my dad listen for me if the fuel pump was working and well....it isnt as far as we can hear, even if it is dry and out of gas you should be able to hear the pump still id guess?? I checked the fuse panel and all looks good as far as i can tell with the fuses but I'm not sure if the relay is working- hell the fuel pump might even be shot lol.








The relay for the fuel pump is the one with the clear fusebox on it and it has a 16 amp fuse inside of it correct? I also am curious what that floating relay spot is in the top left


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

You actually don't have a fuel pump relay.
The L socket (with the pigtail plugged into it) is your fuel pump relay. See here for more info on that.
So you'll need to plug a fuel pump relay into that socket. You can also use your horn relay as a test fuel pump relay.
Please make sure the tank has been flush before you run that pump though.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_You actually don't have a fuel pump relay.
The L socket (with the pigtail plugged into it) is your fuel pump relay. See here for more info on that.
So you'll need to plug a fuel pump relay into that socket. You can also use your horn relay as a test fuel pump relay.
Please make sure the tank has been flush before you run that pump though.

So that extra floating socket I have on the top of my fuse panel is for the main relay? I kinda understand...but what is my fuel pump relay plugged into right now then? I am just a bit confused.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

You aren't getting any noise from the pump at all, correct?
I'm assuming the pigtail that's plugged into socket L also runs up to that floating socket.
So right now you don't have a fuel pump relay at all.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*

Yeah my fuel pump doesn't seem to turn on at all weather i try and start the engine or not. My horn doesn't work either by the way.
Also where in the world do i get those smaller fuses from that run from slots 1 through 15?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:59 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Yeah my fuel pump doesn't seem to turn on at all weather i try and start the engine or not. My horn doesn't work either by the way.
Also where in the world do i get those smaller fuses from that run from slots 1 through 15?

_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:59 PM 8-12-2009_

Those fuses are not impossible to find locally but you can just mail order them from any of the above mentioned vw sites.
Your horn is most likely not grounded very well.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
Those fuses are not impossible to find locally but you can just mail order them from any of the above mentioned vw sites.
Your horn is most likely not grounded very well.

Ah, I just mentioned the horn because it was mentioned that u can use the horn relay to test the fuel pump.
Anyway today I plan to drain whatever fuel is in the tank and then I'm going to run a fresh gallon or 2 of gas through it and drain that as well to flush the tank. 
I just want to know- to get my fuel pump running would I move the relay above socket L to the empty socket hanging freely on the top of my fuse panel? (I'm guessing the relay above socket L is the fuel pump relay right?)
Someone should almost take the picture I took and label each relay/fuse for everyone that has an 82'


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Someone should almost take the picture I took and label each relay/fuse for everyone that has an 82' 

I am following your progresss with interest, BTW someone already label all these:l Robert Bentley. I suggest you get at least a used copy of the Bentley for these year scirocco. I have two one for the garage and the bedside copy. Owning an 82, that bood has come in handy more than the Chiltons could have ever helped me. Take it slow and you will get a lot of joy from ressurecting this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
El t


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Neptuno)*

This is one place where I can't help. The Bentley manual would come in very handy here. Check your local library and their ILL services, that's where I got mine until I could afford one.
My '83 uses a newer style unfused relay.
I'd recommend just jumpering the relay socket. Jumper pins 30 and 87 together and you should be good there but don't do this until you flush the gas through the tank.
Wish you were local. I'd help you out with this. I did the same thing with my '83 when I first got it non-running.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
(I'm guessing the relay above socket L is the fuel pump relay right?)
Someone should almost take the picture I took and label each relay/fuse for everyone that has an 82' 

I can't say for sure where your fuel pump relay is. I read the post about it and still don't know. My guess is that socket L is where it would be but your car has a special setup with a pig tail being plugged into socket L. I think you need to find the horn relay and plug in in place of the pig tail (in socket L) to test your pump. Someone who really knows about this should chime in here.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Today I did what I could, I managed to get the hose off the bottom of the tank that leads to the fuel pump with a vice grip because the screw on the rusted hose clamp stripped out on me







I'll just pick up a new hose clamp at work.
Anyway I drained the tank and man did that gas smell bad! There was about a littler over a gallon of gas in it I would say and as it ran lower & lower the gas got browner and browner...it got difficult to see the bottom of my oil pan I drained it into








Sadly I didn't get a chance to get any fresh gas in to flush the tank because the spout on my new gas can isnt long enough to push in the safety flap for the gas to drain into the tank, so ill have to pick up a funnel.
When i took off the gas cap the tank vented quite loudly from not being opened for so long, a good sign that the tank has a good seal I believe!
Today I also transferred the title & put some license plates on the car








I wont have time to work on the car this weekend, but Monday I plan to finish flushing the gas tank and then I'm going to try and get the fuel pump going, if anyone could help me here would you be able to mark the 2 terminals in the picture of my fuse panel I need to jump to force the fuel pump to run? Would save me a lot of time of looking.
Thanks everyone for the help and feedback, I cant wait to get this girl runnin!
Icky old gas ><:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Bump! Well, could anyone show me what 2 terminals to jump in my fuse panel to force my fuel pump to run? I also have a multimeter to check & see if the fuel pump IS getting juice and just shot as well.
I do have the $ for a Bentley manual...but the problem is I am in the process of moving the next few weeks- so I dont wana order one til I'm settled in lol.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Bump! Well, could anyone show me what 2 terminals to jump in my fuse panel to force my fuel pump to run? I also have a multimeter to check & see if the fuel pump IS getting juice and just shot as well.
I do have the $ for a Bentley manual...but the problem is I am in the process of moving the next few weeks- so I dont wana order one til I'm settled in lol.

You should get a Bentley. However, according to an earlier post, your layout is not covered by the Bentley. Here is what the Bentley has:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
You should get a Bentley. However, according to an earlier post, your layout is not covered by the Bentley. Here is what the Bentley has:









It almost does look like that floating socket that is empty according to this picture is supposed to be where the fuel relay is even though it doesnt say anything about the pigtail setup..hmm 
I Still wonder what 2 wires to jump to get my fuel pump to run.
Also, not to stray from getting the car running- but can I remove my AC pump- just unplug it and unbolt it, rip the dead weight out without having it affect anything? is there any special procedure or can I just rip it out?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 10:09 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

You going need someone that has experience with an 82' to walk you through just how to test that fuel pump. You could post a specific thread asking for help with this. Just some advice, most people that offer technical help on here are going to assume you have a Bentley.

I have never removed an a/c from a Scirocco but I doubt it is anything more than nuts, bolts and hoses. The interior bits might be hard to get to (under dash).


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Well just a minute ago I ordered my Bentley, it should be here before my room mates and I move out in 2 weeks I hope.
I mostly want the AC unit gone from under the hood to free up some space, I'm not concerned about the interior parts. I just wana be sure the AC unit's bracket or a spot on the unit doesn't have an important belt tensioner on it.
I'm not too concerned about testing the fuel pump, I just want to be sure its getting power- I have a strong feeling that it wasn't putting out the right pressure for the CIS system to function the last time the car was running. Chances are that I am going to end up putting a new pump in anyway. I really should test for voltage at the current fuel pump- I mean it could be getting voltage and the pump could be shot for all I know.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:39 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well just a minute ago I ordered my Bentley, it should be here before my room mates and I move out in 2 weeks I hope.


Excellent!

_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I mostly want the AC unit gone from under the hood to free up some space, I'm not concerned about the interior parts. I just wana be sure the AC unit's bracket or a spot on the unit doesn't have an important belt tensioner on it.


Will removing the a/c compressor be a problem for lining up pulleys? There are numerous set-ups for different belts driving different parts on these cars, and finding the correct pulley to "shim" the belts can be a hassle.

_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I'm not too concerned about testing the fuel pump, I just want to be sure its getting power- I have a strong feeling that it wasent putting out the right pressure for the CSI system to function the last time the car was running. Chances are that I am going to end up putting a new pump in anyway. I really should test for voltage at the current fuel pump- I mean it could be getting voltage and the pump could be shot for all I know.

It's been a looong time since I've had an '82 but lemme take a stab. If all you want to do is check voltage at the pump, I would seriously consider first disconnecting the electrical connections at the pump. The reason for disconnecting @ the fuel pump is that it is likely seized and (should) blow the fuse when you install the jumper in the fusebox. There still is a question about what relay is *actually* the fuel pump relay on your car... you're looking to jumper terminal 30 and 87 together - they're the two "big" lugs on the relay. Where does the pigtail wiring run to? The back of the fuseblock or another hidden relay? I would check the pigtail first....


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:35 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*

Well I finished flushing my fuel tank, glad to have that finished! 
Anyway today I also managed to remove the fuel filter....barely- DAMN was that hell to remove the fuel lines on it, I swear it must have been the original filter that came on the car! I also turned the key to run and also cranked it a little to see if any fuel would come out from the fuel line that went into the inlet of the filter and as to be expected- nothing!
I have a new filter that should be coming in tomorrow.
Well, I also had a little time to play around with the fuel relay, I unplugged the pigtail and tried plugging the fuel relay into socket L where the pigtail was. That didnt do a damn thing as far as getting the fuel pump to run. So next thing to try is to jump the 2 terminals together for the fuel pump to see if it will run on that.
When I jump the 2 terminals together what should I use?? Just a piece of wire or wha? Should I jump it with the pigtail on or off








Thinking it over....man this seems to be more and more of a bad fuel pump/fuel pump relay issue. It would be crazy if the guy who had it before me kept having all the problems (IE- Losing power, harder starts, Periodically stalling at idle) he had with it because the fuel pump was dieing.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Okay I just got done tinkering around with the fuel pump and I noted a couple of things:
1- I have confirmed that my fuel relay works- POSSIBLY/kinda I dunno. I can not only hear- but feel it clicking when I turn the key to on but I dont get any voltage shown at the pump until I begin to crank the engine.
2- The fuel pump DOES work... I unhooked it from the car compleatly and hooked up a low amp battery charger to it and it buzzed nicely.... I even dipped the inlet into a little bit of gas and the sucker sprayed me good!








As I mentioned before, the fuel pump doesn't show voltage until you begin to crank the engine- is this normal? This fuel system doesn't prime before you crank the engine? I would have guessed that the fuel pump should be running all the time when the key is on the "run" position?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:48 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_As I mentioned before, the fuel pump doesn't show voltage until you begin to crank the engine- is this normal? This fuel system doesn't prime before you crank the engine? I would have guessed that the fuel pump should be running all the time when the key is on the "run" position?


No. On some of the earlier cars (my '81 included) the pump does not prime before the car is cranked.
Ok, so now that you've confirmed you're pumping fuel, time to reinstall the pump and work up the line. And also consider checking to see if you're getting spark.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*

I think before I re-install it back into the car I'm going to attach a hose to the inlet and dip it in my gas can, hook the outlet back up to the main fuel line and run the pump off a low amp car charge to see if fuel gets to the fuel filter and the rest of the fuel system- see if I can start it at all like that. 
I have the fuel filter removed so i can tell if the pump is getting gas up to the engine bay or not. Ive had it removed for a while now even when the pump was still installed on the car and I just could not get any gas to come out of the "inlet" hose that went into the fuel filter while it was on the car.
I know its getting something for a spark because the car starts up and almost instantly sputters to a stall if i spray starter fluid into the intake manifold.
My Bentley should come in Thursday according to the UPS tracking # http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I plan on picking up a much needed work light so I can see what I'm doing under the car better lol, I'm also going to pick up a new fuel hose to go between the tank and fuel pump- Mine was kinda squishy and had bad looking ends.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:12 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

It sounds like you are getting close to hearing that thing run. If the fuel filter is really that old, it could have been clogging up prior to it being parked.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_It sounds like you are getting close to hearing that thing run. If the fuel filter is really that old, it could have been clogging up prior to it being parked. 


The fuel filter napa gave me was wrong so I had to return it, goona check autozone to see what they have in.
Also I forgot to note that the fuel line between the tank & fuel pump was super squishy and the inner-lineing was sucked in- so I dont think the fuel pump was getting much fuel if any anyway. 
Today I picked up new fuel hose and a work light so I can see what im doing better under the car. I also ordered 10 8amp and 10 16amp ceramic fuses.
Be awesome if I get her to run today, or do something anyway


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Filter for an 88 16v. It'll work with your 82. Plus it's the cheapest via online catalog.
http://www.napaonline.com/Mast...ld%29
The 16v came with a ~3.2 inch diameter filter; you're car may have come with the smaller 1.5ish inch diameter filter. The 2 are interchangeable. Just need to get the larger mounting clamp.
---
It's good that you are replacing that piece of hose between tank and pump. The inner lining can crack and large chunks can get pulled into the pump. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Filter for an 88 16v. It'll work with your 82. Plus it's the cheapest via online catalog.
http://www.napaonline.com/Mast...ld%29
The 16v came with a ~3.2 inch diameter filter; you're car may have come with the smaller 1.5ish inch diameter filter. The 2 are interchangeable. Just need to get the larger mounting clamp. 

The fuel filter napa gave me looked just like that. The fitting extension (which is NOT removable) on the end of it as too big for 1 of my fuel bolts, I have 2 different sized fuel bolts and the bigger of the 2 fit both ends which wasn't right.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

ITS AAAALLLIIIIVEEEEEE....kinda 
 
Well now I know it starts and runs-kindaish just need to get it cleaned up and running right!
Here is a list of things I'm going to check:
1- Spark Plugs & Wires (check for worn or corroded plugs, also check to see if any are wet from not fireing)
2- Tomorrow my new fuel filter should be coming in as I mentioned, might make a small difference but kinda doubtful.
3- CIS fuel distributor might be stuck open causing fuel to flow only to 2 cylinders..
4- Fuel injectors might be gummed up.
Thanks for all your help everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Way to go! Now hopefully I can get mine running, too


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Way to go! Now hopefully I can get mine running, too









Thanks, and I hope your able to get yours running as well! 
Now tomorrow I gotta get my new fuel hose attached to my fuel tank & fuel pump and re-install it into its little foam holder and bracket it back into the car. After that I gotta put in my new fuel filter (if its in tomorrow) and make sure it will run just as it does with it sipping from my gas can.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Awesome news! You're making progress, keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

I want the interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice find.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A note about that fuel line. I almost forgot that mine had the same problem. Someone had put a straight piece of fuel line in place of the curved piece that comes stock. This made the line bind and collapse. For the long term, you want to get the proper line there if you didn't already.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A note about that fuel line. I almost forgot that mine had the same problem. Someone had put a straight piece of fuel line in place of the curved piece that comes stock. This made the line bind and collapse. For the long term, you want to get the proper line there if you didn't already.









Oh I knew the problems of trying to use a straight piece of line so I bought the closest curved line I could find at napa and cut it to the right size


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Sooo I discovered I had a dirty CIS plunger after I got done re-installing the fuel pump in its proper place with my new hose to feed it-








And this....well I'm still dumbfounded by the results after cleaning it...


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

It's really cool to hear that thing running so well already. Congrats!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_It's really cool to hear that thing running so well already. Congrats!

Thank you very much for helping me along the way and giving me tips xenergy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I get to stick some real $ into it-
-Oil change!!!
-New fuel filter (already paid for just waiting on it to get here







)
-Change the thermostat just to be safe,
-New spark plug wires (I forgot to mention today I changed out the old spark plugs for some barely used Bosch platinum +2's!)
-New air filter,
-Install my pioneer deck & then invest in some decent speakers to replace the current ones.
-Give her a MUCH NEEDED bath








-and lastly to figure out why my headlights work but my cluster is not lighting up X.X


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
-and lastly to figure out why my headlights work but my cluster is not lighting up X.X 

Your cluster may just need the grounds cleaned up. I think they are next to the fuse box.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Now I get to stick some real $ into it-
-Oil change!!!
-New fuel filter (already paid for just waiting on it to get here







)
-Change the thermostat just to be safe,
-New spark plug wires (I forgot to mention today I changed out the old spark plugs for some barely used Bosch platinum +2's!)
-New air filter,
-Install my pioneer deck & then invest in some decent speakers to replace the current ones.
-Give her a MUCH NEEDED bath








-and lastly to figure out why my headlights work but my cluster is not lighting up X.X 

I might also suggest a flush & fill of the brake fluid and coolant (especially since you're changing the thermostat anyway.)
I'm trying to figure out what the "whine" is. Check the timing belt covers to see if they're rubbing on the belt anywhere.
Do any of the lights in the center console light up? It could just be that the bulbs in the cluster are blown, not uncommon at this age.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm trying to figure out what the "whine" is. Check the timing belt covers to see if they're rubbing on the belt anywhere.


My car had a 'whine' sound until I discovered the timing belt was too tight causing the bearing to squeal. The bearing could also be going bad.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
My car had a 'whine' sound until I discovered the timing belt was too tight causing the bearing to squeal. The bearing could also be going bad.

Yeah That whine to me sounded like the timing belt was too tight, I didnt think of any bearings possibly going out though- but what bearing? Water Pump//Idler Pully?? 
And thanks, I always figured that was a ground post to the right of the fuse panel, I'll have to check over the grounds on it, I have a feeling that my cluster isnt lighting up because the lights inside of it are just too old since everything else works in my car.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Yeah That whine to me sounded like the timing belt was too tight, I didnt think of any bearings possibly going out though- but what bearing? Water Pump//Idler Pully?? 
And thanks, I always figured that was a ground post to the right of the fuse panel, I'll have to check over the grounds on it, I have a feeling that my cluster isnt lighting up because the lights inside of it are just too old since everything else works in my car.

The bearing I am talking about is the timing belt tension bearing. You have to take the cover off to see it.


----------



## callawayrocco82 (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Corrado1900T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_I am sooooo jealous. I wish my 82's underside looked that nice. 
HAHA mine does!!!!


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (callawayrocco82)*

I love the blue interior! Im too drunk to read the posts and my computer is too slow to view the video. congrats on getting it running. Im going to post vids of my 79 16v running tomorrow.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (baupfhor)*

Today I changed the oil & the fuel filter and I went for a glorious 1st ride!
So I rode around for a little over half an hour, went to the gas station and put in a little mid-grade fuel, went to my parents place to show them the rocco was running (and they wernt even home lol) and then I went and showed the guy I bought it from, he was happy to see it going again!
Anyway here are a few things I noticed-
When I'm driving if i go over 2000 rpm's my oil light (I believe) blinks and a buzzer goes off in my dash, that same light & buzzer will also go off if I try to honk the horn, which doesn't work- it just makes a little weak beep that can hardly be heard at all. I think my oil pressure is fine, I don't hear any knocking or anything.... I have a feeling its gotta be something wire related from it sitting so long.
Also, how do i adjust the car's warm idle? My rocco seems to idle a bit too low in my opinion. The bentley seems to show a bunch of different things to adjust. 
EDIT- I think I found it, looks like a little 8mm bolt thats on the back of the intake manifold near the throttle and it seemed to help the idle a bit when I turned it to the right.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:20 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
EDIT- I think I found it, looks like a little 8mm bolt thats on the back of the intake manifold near the throttle and it seemed to help the idle a bit when I turned it to the right.

That's it. I think that is the only place to adjust the idle unless there is something wrong.
just for fun, take some carb cleaner and spray it around your injectors, idle screw, and various vacuum lines, if your idle revs up, you have a vacuum leak. I would be surprised if you didn't find a couple. On the other hand you are extremely lucky ($100 scirocco) so maybe you won't find any.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Well, today I successfully drove my car to work and back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I added a little bit more oil and my buzzer/oil light doesn't come on any more at whatever rpm I'm at. I also installed my radio with 3/4 success, I cant get the front right speaker to make sound ><.
Anyway I have a couple of questions-
-From cold my car likes to start-stall-start-stall a couple of times til it hardly manages an idle on 2/4 cylinders, if I wait a little bit it begins to idle normally. 
-It also drives a bit rougher when its not fully warmed up, it likes to sputter and miss often while cruising and trying to accelerate lightly, the sputtering clears up if I accelerate at 3/4+ throttle. The sputtering also happens when its fully warmed up just not as bad as when the engine is cold.
Is there any type of fuel system cleaner you guys recommend that I can just mix with gas, or any other suggestions of things to do to get it running better?
Edit- When I pick up some new spark plug wires I will pick up a new cap & rotor- would be so funny if my cap & rotor was bad causing my hesitation & hard starts!










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:25 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

I am pretty sure your tune-up will solve some of those issues. 
I know that chevron techron fuel injector cleaner is approved by bosch and it works.
Other things that could cause those problems:
vacuum leaks < most likely 
bad check valve
leaky/dried out fuel injector seals
rust in fuel lines


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well, today I successfully drove my car to work and back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I added a little bit more oil and my buzzer/oil light doesn't come on any more at whatever rpm I'm at.

Just out of curiosity, what viscosity oil did you put in? VW engines like thicker oil - generally 10w40 or 20w50 in the summer. Too thin an oil will cause the buzzer / light to come on because of low oil pressure, just like it's supposed to.

_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Anyway I have a couple of questions-
-From cold my car likes to start-stall-start-stall a couple of times til it hardly manages an idle on 2/4 cylinders, if I wait a little bit it begins to idle normally. 
-It also drives a bit rougher when its not fully warmed up, it likes to sputter and miss often while cruising and trying to accelerate lightly, the sputtering clears up if I accelerate at 3/4+ throttle. The sputtering also happens when its fully warmed up just not as bad as when the engine is cold.
Edit- When I pick up some new spark plug wires I will pick up a new cap & rotor- would be so funny if my cap & rotor was bad causing my hesitation & hard starts!










It could easily be any of these things, and don't forget the spark plugs while you're doing the tune-up.
As stated, vacuum leaks are a big one, and these cars are pretty sensitive to them. Injector o-ring seals are a good one for causing poor running when cold but a little better as the temps come up - they heat up and expand a bit thereby closing the leak.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just out of curiosity, what viscosity oil did you put in? VW engines like thicker oil - generally 10w40 or 20w50 in the summer. Too thin an oil will cause the buzzer / light to come on because of low oil pressure, just like it's supposed to.

I put in 5w30 oil, so what should I change it to now- 10w40 or 20w50? I'm guessing I can keep my new oil filter on there that I changed with the 5w30 oil right? Lastly will it harm the engine to drive it on the 5w30 oil or should I stop driving it until I get the oil changed out again?
I also did put in newish spark plugs- they are semi used that I used to have in my 89 honda accord. They are bosch platinum +2's and side by side of the plugs that were in the car they were a near perfect match by thread length. I hope they are okay to use.
Today I picked up a new cap & rotor, some new spark plug wires are on the way, and lastly I picked up a bottle of chevron/techron fuel system cleaner.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
I put in 5w30 oil, so what should I change it to now- 10w40 or 20w50? I'm guessing I can keep my new oil filter on there that I changed with the 5w30 oil right? Lastly will it harm the engine to drive it on the 5w30 oil or should I stop driving it until I get the oil changed out again?
I also did put in newish spark plugs- they are semi used that I used to have in my 89 honda accord. They are bosch platinum +2's and side by side of the plugs that were in the car they were a near perfect match by thread length. I hope they are okay to use.
Today I picked up a new cap & rotor, some new spark plug wires are on the way, and lastly I picked up a bottle of chevron/techron fuel system cleaner. 

Using the wrong type of oil can be serious. I have the same engine and I run Castrol GTX 20w 50. I get it for $11 for a 5 quart jug at wal-mart. I don't think you need to worry about a little of the 5w 30 be left in the oil filter.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
Using the wrong type of oil can be serious. I have the same engine and I run Castrol GTX 20w 50. I get it for $11 for a 5 quart jug at wal-mart. I don't think you need to worry about a little of the 5w 30 be left in the oil filter.

Ah, good to know. I'll go pick some up tonight- I think I will change the oil to the castrol GTX 20w50 tonight too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway just got done installing the new cap/rotor and as i guessed didnt make much of a difference....but tinkering around I did find out (I think) that my fuel injector seals are shot.
While idling I sprayed some carb cleaner at the base of each fuel injector on the intake manifold and every single injector made the idle either smoothed out or sputtered worse making it miss.....
Bad fuel injector seals....no?








Now I am just wondering how easy it is to change the fuel injector seals.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:36 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Now I am just wondering how easy it is to change the fuel injector seals.
_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:36 PM 8-25-2009_

On a car as old as yours I would say you will need to change out the injector shrouds and seals. The injectors can be really, really hard to pop out when they are old. Some of the shrouds may crack apart in the process. I will dig up some pics of what you need, tools, etc. The shrouds screw directly into the head so you have to be careful not to hose the threads. Once you are finished, it will make a big difference.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
On a car as old as yours I would say you will need to change out the injector shrouds and seals. The injectors can be really, really hard to pop out when they are old. Some of the shrouds may crack apart in the process. I will dig up some pics of what you need, tools, etc. The shrouds screw directly into the head so you have to be careful not to hose the threads. Once you are finished, it will make a big difference. 

Thank you, I hope the intake manifold doesn't have to be removed to do any of that work X.X. 
You almost make it sound like the injectors pull right out of the shrouds with no tools while the shrouds are just screwed into the head?
Also I just got done changing the oil to some Castrol GTX 20w50 and my oil buzzer still goes off. I got a feeling my oil pressure sensor must be bad because according to the last owner this car never had any oil pressure issues before.
Edit- I see napa sells the injector seals and the fuel injectors but not the shrouds. Is it dead necessary that I get new shrouds? I mean can I try just replacing the injector seals for now and do the shrouds later if they really are needed?
Also Is this what I need for my oil pressure issue with my oil light coming on and my buzzer going off when I go over 2K rpms? Id much rather replace this before spending the $ on a new oil pump.
http://www.napaonline.com/NOLP...25015
Just asking because there also is a much more expensive oil pressure gauge switch- but I dont have an oil pressure gauge in my car anywho.



_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:21 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

I didn't remove my intake manifold to do my injector seals although working space was minimal. You will need a pry bar of sorts to get those injectors to pop out. You will have to get the shrouds from a VW dealer or from http://www.autohausaz.com. 
I have no experience with oil pressure problems so I don't know the answer to your question. I wouldn't drive the car if your oil pressure is in doubt. That napa oil pressure switch looks right. The switch is cheap so it's an easy place to start.
Maybe someone can chime in here with some beta on oil pressure/sensor issues.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

You should have replacement shrouds on hand. The ones in your engine are going to be fairly brittle and may break when you pull out the injectors.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*

Are the injector shrouds the same as injector Insulators??
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...lator
I'm having a tough time finding those shrouds so please link me to them if injector insulators are not the same thing as injector shrouds










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:47 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
I also did put in newish spark plugs- they are semi used that I used to have in my 89 honda accord. They are bosch platinum +2's and side by side of the plugs that were in the car they were a near perfect match by thread length. I hope they are okay to use.


They may be of a different heat range, so unless they're what's called for, I'd consider picking up the correct plugs.
Good to hear you changed your oil. The sender is the next logical place to look....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Are the injector shrouds the same as injector Insulators??
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...lator


Yep, that looks like what you need.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*

Awesome, now I guess the last question is what tools do I need to do the job without too much trouble? 
I'm quite curious as to what turns those injector insulators out once you have the fuel injectors pulled out of em. Speaking of which the injector seals are just o-rings that stretch and fit into a spot on the injectors right?
Sorry for all the questions, Ive just never done any work on fuel injectors before so I would like this to go smoothly.
Edit-
Looks like I found the answer I believe from my Bentley, it says:
"...use a 12mm hexagonal (Allen) wrench to remove the plastic inserts from the intake air distributor. Clean the inserts & reinstall them with Loctite 620 or its equilivant to a torque of 15foot/lb..."
I take it by Intake air distributor they are talking about the head/intake manifold? This is all in Section 4 Page 55 on the top left of the page.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 10:12 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

You can buy a three pack of large allen wrenches from autozone for like $10. it comes with a 12mm and a 17mm that is useful on those tranny drain and fill plugs.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

That's exactly it there.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*

Here are some useful pics of what is needed. The bolt in the photo is the same size and thread pitch as a wheel bolt. I found mine at advanced auto but I am sure a NAPA will have them. You don't really need to have the bolt through the pry bar. I ended up using the curved end myself.


























_Modified by xenergy_one at 9:26 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Thank you Xenergy! Im going to see if I can get it all at napa when I go to work today. By the way those 3 large allen wrenches look a bit odd, looks like you use a socket wrench or ratchet on them.
Oh, I should probably get a torque wrench for when I put in the new injector shrouds/insulators, would hate to over tighten those and screw up any threads.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_By the way those 3 large allen wrenches look a bit odd, looks like you use a socket wrench or ratchet on them.

You are correct, thats why they are so pimp. I highly recommend getting a set of them, 4mm thru 10mm, then of course the 3 he mentioned.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

When you go to back out those insulators they like to crack. Small pieces can fall down into your intake. I used a spare piece of fuel hose as a vacuum to get them out. If the 12mm wrench strips the insulator you will have to chip it out. What ever you do, don't biff those threads. I messed mine up and had to get an M24 tap to fix them.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Well I have everything ordered except for those insulators, neither napa or autozone can get them so I will have to order them online as soon as my room mates & I are moved into our new place next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Out of curiosity is there anything I can spray on the old insulators to back them out easier like WD40/PB blaster or something? Also I had figured after I got them replaced one at a time I would use my shop vac to suck up and pieces that may have broken off.
I'm still a bit worried about my oil pressure issue even though im sure that its just a bad pressure light switch (I hope) If not I think im goona take it by a shop and see if they can quick put a pressure tester on it. My engine doesn't sound like its dropping oil pressure either, I heard that you can tell because the top end will get notably louder because it will be the first part not to get oil, but my head looks like its getting plenty of oil and it doesn't sound any louder or different from when the oil light wasn't coming on








Not much going on today as none of my parts came in, just goona clean it up some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

I sprayed wd-40 on mine. Maybe it helped. 3 out of 4 of them came out just fine. 
If the sensor doesn't solve it, you could drop your oil pan and just make sure everything looks good. Check for metal shavings, play in the rods, etc.
Waiting for parts to come in the mail is just par for the course. The $$ saved is significant. Today I priced an SKF bearing at NAPA = $72. Online I found it for $22.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

I probably wont drive the car again until I have to move it to our new place and every time I have driven it ive been easy on the rpms- mostly because that buzzer in the dash bugs the hell out of me. So far both times that I have drained the oil there is no metal shavings to be found.
As far as that price on napa parts keep in mind I get a discount of 10% above store cost so that means often i can get parts for half the shelf price or even less. You'd be surprised







It tends to make up for the cost of shipping and the time factor, also the ease of returning something too.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_










What purpose does the nut threaded on the bolt serve? Just keep the pry bar from slipping down further towards the injector?


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (petebee)*

The nut is threaded onto the injector. Then the bolt is threaded into that. It is very difficult to pry against the injector without damaging it. It is also hard to pull straight up on it. The nut and bolt gives you something to pry against.


_Modified by xenergy_one at 8:24 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Ahhh...got it. Half of the nut threads on the injector end, other half threads on the bolt! Duh


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (petebee)*

Still waiting on all my parts to come in








Anyway someone mentioned to me that the main bearings on the crankshaft (I think) could wear out causing low oil pressure....is this possible or common for the 8v engines? 
I know im sure im worrying way too far ahead of myself, I gotta see how my new oil pressure light switch acts and if it still goes off then I need to invest in an oil pressure gauge for a real reading.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

That would be a good possible cause... but I would tend to discount it as changing to a thicker oil had no effect. Try the new sender, and if that doesn't work see if you can get a true pressure reading. Another semi-common failure is the oil pressure warning circuit in the instrument cluster.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Keep it up! Your'e doing an awesome job. 
I'm glad that you got into those injectors and shrouds, I didn't know how delicate they really are. And to check the seal with carb cleaner is pure brillance! 
Your story is inspirational http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_That would be a good possible cause... but I would tend to discount it as changing to a thicker oil had no effect. Try the new sender, and if that doesn't work see if you can get a true pressure reading. Another semi-common failure is the oil pressure warning circuit in the instrument cluster.

I think any 20+ year old car should have an oil pressure gauge. I'd like to put one in both my Scriocco's. Does anyone know the best brand/solution for getting this done?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (xenergy_one)*

Thanks everyone. I haven't gotten into doing injector work yet as I dont have all the parts in and I am in the middle of moving, so i dont wana work on the rocco's injectors and render it unmovable for a short time until after I got it moved to its new garage while I can still drive it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So my oil pressure light switch came in but I wont have time to put it in until Sunday most likely, if that doesn't fix it then im going to buy an oil pressure gauge to see if its just the oil pressure system circuitry in the dash (which I would have to remove the buzzer, the flashing oil light doesn't bother me lol.)


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_That would be a good possible cause... but I would tend to discount it as changing to a thicker oil had no effect. Try the new sender, and if that doesn't work see if you can get a true pressure reading. Another semi-common failure is the oil pressure warning circuit in the instrument cluster.

What do you mean by "sender" you mean the oil pressure switch im changing? Also what do you mean by "but I would tend to discount it as changing to a thicker oil had no effect." You mean the idea of the main bearings being worn out is pretty unlikely?
First im going to change my oil pressure light switch and if that doesn't solve it then im going to get an oil pressure gauge to get a real reading to see if the dash circuitry is faulty or not.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 3:40 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Well, I just got done changing the oil pressure light switch and it didnt make any difference- my oil light/buzzer still comes on when the engine is over 2K rpms.
Now all that's left to do is to buy an oil pressure gauge and get a physical reading of what the hell is going on. All it comes down to now is faulty oil pressure electrical warning system or a bad oil pump....








Anyway she is loaded up and ready to go packed full of my tools and radio from my garage to carry to my new garage tomorrow. I'm quite excited to move out of an apartment and into a real house, still renting though








aaand back to packing my things for the move....


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

If you hit your dash hard above 2k rpm does the buzzer go away?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_If you hit your dash hard above 2k rpm does the buzzer go away?
 
I haven't tried this yet







I do notice that the buzzer wont go off until im about 2150-2200 rpms and the tone of it changes if i push the horn buttons, also i notice if i sit at exactly 2000 rpms and i hit the horn buttons it will make the oil light/buzzer go off.... its a bit strange i should make a video of it sometime lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

Can someone tell me exactly what size bolt and nut to get to do this with an injector? I meant to ask sooner


----------



## whosurdaddy (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

if u search u'll find the size. i think i remember it being m12x1.5 i've looked at probably 200 pages today. i'm about sick of cools cars that run.







i'm pretty sure it's in the 16v faq section. good job getting her runnin.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

"Update" When replacing Injector seals, pay special attention to the valve. Everything was going as well as could be expected, (i.e. slow and agonizing) but I get to #4, finally decide to pull the valve cover, scratched my really cool hammertone paint, get #4 out, and wouldn't you know it. Stuck Wide friggin open. As mad as I get with CIS a seemingly simple answer. I'm hoping a replacement takes care of it. the lousy idle, running full rich, super horrible gas mileage. I suppose it could be worse. My hats off the Bosch for being able to fire all that crap off. I think a G60 Valve cover or something cool is in order.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM16Vlvn* »_When replacing Injector seals, pay special attention to the valve. 

What do you mean by valve, you mean what atomizes the fuel at the tip of the injector?
Anyway, well, I'm back online! Got everything moved in and today the internet/phone is back up! 
Not much good news....one of my brake lines blew on my DD Mercury Sable after I let a room mate use it who is a bit rough on brakes....dammit







Now tomorrow morning I gotta limp that to a shop to get fixed...
Only updates I got is my spark plug wires came in for the rocco and I also picked up a universal oil pressure gauge- I hope it will work lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Well, all this worrying about oil pressure ive been doing has been nothing but a waste of time, I hooked up my universal oil pressure gauge and everything appears to be right!
Cold PSI- ~85 +/-5, maxes out my pressure gauge at 100psi when revved
Warm PSI- ~35ish-50psi, and when revved over 3Kish it will max out my 100psi gauge.
A little video proof, the engine wasn't fully warmed up at the time but it was a little warm.

My only question remaining about this oil pressure warning system issue is there any way to fix it?? Or does anyone know at the very least where the oil buzzer is located so I can cut the noizy thing off? The blinking oil light doesn't bother me.
I didnt get a chance to put in my new spark plug wires but ill do that tomorrow, oh and I also ordered my new fuel injector insulators today!
I also drove my DD mercury sable around the block with its blown brake line, oddly once i get past all the air to a certain point it still is able to stop the car decently if i go slow, it must have some kind of sealed off brake line or something, hell if I know its a ford lol.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well, all this worrying about oil pressure ive been doing has been nothing but a waste of time, I hooked up my universal oil pressure gauge and everything appears to be right!
Cold PSI- ~85 +/-5, maxes out my pressure gauge at 100psi when revved
Warm PSI- ~35ish-50psi, and when revved over 3Kish it will max out my 100psi gauge.

I think 100psi is normal when cold. At least you have the peace of mind knowing your pressure is good. I need to get a gauge for both my cars.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xenergy_one)*

Its worth the ~$20 investment for a oil pressure gauge even if your not going to actually install it in the car- I just used mine to check my cold & warm pressure then I put my oil pressure sender switch back on.
Now all i want to do is to get rid of that damn annoying buzzer that goes on with the oil light, does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Not much of an update, changed out my spark plug wires (wow the wire going to the coil was a bitch to change







but I managed to get it after removing a few things), cleaned all of my windows again and I attempted to remove some of the dirt crap from my paint by scrubbing- lets just say I would have been scrubbing for days..... So I tried a little experiment with my dremel & a polishing pad which worked great just it burned out the little pad fast lol. 
I'll have to grab a car polisher and some buffing pads, buff that **** out of the paint lol.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
What do you mean by valve, you mean what atomizes the fuel at the tip of the injector?


Yep. Be careful not to pull the shroud off the end. It'll go back in w/o them but it's not a very tight fit at the end. When I pulled mine two of the tips came off. Even with the injector puller it still ended up being quite a violent procedure. Check for grease, gunk oil what not. I soaked mine in some Sea Foam over night asa CYA measure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Now all i want to do is to get rid of that damn annoying buzzer that goes on with the oil light, does anyone know how to do it?

It probably *is* the oil pressure warning circuitry in the instrument cluster. It's an "L" shaped board behind the tach IIRC. It will require some very careful disassembly to replace. Not difficult, but very tedious.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Didn't do anything today beside take the rocco for a little joy ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also i talked to a friend with a plymouth horizon that is a mechanic and I found out he wants the oem rims that are on my rocco. I told him i would trade him straight up if he could get me a decent looking set of BMW style rims (BBS, Borbet, etc) Dunno what you guys would think of that but I like the idea of having some better rims on her.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Didn't do anything today beside take the rocco for a little joy ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also i talked to a friend with a plymouth horizon that is a mechanic and I found out he wants the oem rims that are on my rocco. I told him i would trade him straight up if he could get me a decent looking set of BMW style rims (BBS, Borbet, etc) Dunno what you guys would think of that but I like the idea of having some better rims on her.

I like to keep things stock. I would say hold on to the original rims even if you get better ones. They really aren't worth much but to a buyer down the road they might make a difference. Just my thoughts.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xenergy_one)*

I say get new tires with white lettering, really diggin that look.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_I say get new tires with white lettering, really diggin that look.

I'll have to see what kind of bmw rims the guy can come up with, I mean hell i could put tires on them that have white lettering on the outside too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going to be gone for the 3 day weekend (Wheee, off labor day Monday







) and next week I'm going to attempt to get the paint cleaned up as much as I can with some dawn dish soap and lots of water and scrubbing XD After that I'm going to take a buffer to it to finish the job.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

If he can come up with a set of 15s from a 325iX then that would be hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chemicalbro13 (Nov 21, 2007)

hey im junking an 82 with a bunch of new parts so if you need anything send me a pm....most stuff cheap or free


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (chemicalbro13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chemicalbro13* »_hey im junking an 82 with a bunch of new parts so if you need anything send me a pm....most stuff cheap or free

I wouldn't mind having a spare ecu, otherwise the only other things I could use are some extra good spraying fuel injectors.
Arg, drove the scirocco to work today, and on the way home I feel bad- I dunno how the hell i missed 3rd 3 times all at once, grinded twice and went into 1st once. Was perfectly fine the rest of the drive. Guess I wasn't paying attention and was just pushing a bit to the left while shifting up








On a good note I got my new hatch struts in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Arg, drove the scirocco to work today, and on the way home I feel bad- I dunno how the hell i missed 3rd 3 times all at once, grinded twice and went into 1st once. 

Unless it's been done, your shift linkage could probably stand to be refreshed. It's very easy and cheap.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
Unless it's been done, your shift linkage could probably stand to be refreshed. It's very easy and cheap.

The guy I bought it from said some (not all) of the shift linkage has been replaced already. The suspension has been completely rebuilt too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I swapped in the new hatch lid struts, its so nice not to have to hold that open any more XD. I also bought a nice big bottle of Dawn dish soap to wash the crud off the car as best as I can before I buy a buffer to buff the dirt out and polish.
EDIT- I also need to ask before I forget- On the injector insulators when i put the new ones in is there any type of sealant (such as Loctite) I need to put on the threads of the plastic insulators before I screw them in?










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:46 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
EDIT- I also need to ask before I forget- On the injector insulators when i put the new ones in is there any type of sealant (such as Loctite) I need to put on the threads of the plastic insulators before I screw them in?








_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:46 PM 9-8-2009_

They don't need any sealant.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (chemicalbro13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chemicalbro13* »_hey im junking an 82 with a bunch of new parts so if you need anything send me a pm....most stuff cheap or free

I would recommend picking up the instrument cluster as a spare.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well today I drove the scirocco a lot, I drove it to work and back and i also drove it for a 30 minute round trip on the highway up north to my parent's place and it made it okay

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Today my injector insulators came in and while at my parents house I washed the car using dawn dish soap- Worked pretty well!
































Next up is to put in the new injector insulators and injector seals.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Looks like $100 worth of Scirocco to me.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_Looks like $100 worth of Scirocco to me.









Sure is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today I put in $10 worth of Premium octane fuel in and it seems actually to help the car run slightly better, and I also put 2 new pioneer 4x6 speakers in the hatch....sounds MUCH better, not much more bass at all tho lol.
Today I drove the car again on a 30 min highway trip to my parents place like yesterday and back- no problems as far as it being reliable for me just need to get it running good


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Sure is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today I put in $10 worth of Premium octane fuel in and it seems actually to help the car run slightly better, and I also put 2 new pioneer 4x6 speakers in the hatch....sounds MUCH better, not much more bass at all tho lol.
Today I drove the car again on a 30 min highway trip to my parents place like yesterday and back- no problems as far as it being reliable for me just need to get it running good









It's good news that you are getting around problem free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took my 88' into Nashville and back yesterday. It was the first time I dared to go more than about 10 miles from home. It's a good feeling to get some use out it after doing so much work to make it road worthy. It did reveal that I need an alignment and new tires though.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
It's good news that you are getting around problem free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took my 88' into Nashville and back yesterday. It was the first time I dared to go more than about 10 miles from home. It's a good feeling to get some use out it after doing so much work to make it road worthy. It did reveal that I need an alignment and new tires though.

I wouldn't quite say problem free- the car still hesitates and misses when cruising on the highway although it holds its speed reliably.
As far as alignment issues on my Scirocco- Nadda.... My rocco pulls almost as straight as an arrow despite having tires that are shot to hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ya, it does feel great to get some use out of the car, seems weird thinking that it was about to be scrapped & here I am driving it all over


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
I wouldn't quite say problem free- the car still hesitates and misses when cruising on the highway although it holds its speed reliably.
As far as alignment issues on my Scirocco- Nadda.... My rocco pulls almost as straight as an arrow despite having tires that are shot to hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ya, it does feel great to get some use out of the car, seems weird thinking that it was about to be scrapped & here I am driving it all over









My 81' ran pretty bad before I replaced the injector seals. I bet you will notice a big difference.
It is very ironic that your scirocco was just a couple hundred bucks away from being a decent running car. People give up on them because they just don't know how to fix them.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
My 81' ran pretty bad before I replaced the injector seals. I bet you will notice a big difference.
It is very ironic that your scirocco was just a couple hundred bucks away from being a decent running car. People give up on them because they just don't know how to fix them. 

Agreed. I think mine was parked about 16 years ago because of a bad fuel pump relay and timing being off








Granite the car is looking good. Now all you need is to lower it a bit and get some old school 205-60-13 tires (keep the raised letters). Tarantula wheels look awesome, especially with the black lug bolt covers.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (petebee)*

Damn...things might slow down a bit for the scirocco as far as replacing any expensive parts.
I had a tire replaced on my DD 91 mercury sable that only has 55K miles on it. They discovered my front outer tie rods are shot to hell and what I thought was blown struts clunking in the rear ended up being broken coil springs







Expensive ****. I gotta get back into an Accord DD











_Modified by Granitethewolf at 5:45 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I tend to view all my expenses as money that could have been spent on my Scirocco's


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Wow.... I am blown away by my results after changing these out-
















It idles a LOT smoother and cruises along without hardly any hesitation after doing this injector seal job, the old injector seals were almost like little circular rocks and didn't seal for ****! I also got every single injector insulator out of the car without much trouble really!
I'm very pleased to say the least, In the process of changing the injector seals/insulators I did find a couple vac lines that are super squishy and stretchy- just shot. 
All 'n all, quite a good day

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I also got every single injector insulator out of the car without much trouble really. 

Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Excellent news!
BTW, check for recalls on the broken coil spring.... friend of mine has a Taurus and that is a known issue - IIRC Ford picked up the tab.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, changing the injector seals did obviously help a lot but the car still has its shudder/shakes while on the highway, it mostly does it when accelerating lightly, but otherwise it smoothed out a lot.
My question is what is next? What parts should I look to next to get her to run smoother when im 1/2 throttleish? 
My plans were to:
-Check all the vac lines- I already know a couple tubes that look like they need to be changed. Is there such a thing as a complete hose kit to replace all the vac hoses in the engine?
-Check IACV
-Check cold start valve.
-Continuing to drive the car! Ive noticed the more & more that I drive it the more it "wakes" up....I cant forget that she has been neglected for 5 years in a back alley....
Thanks everyone for all the help and support, I really love this car.... I even have plans to get it repainted after I get it running perfect but im not going to say what color, all i can say is its goona be sexy







But thats a ways off too haha.
Edit- I just got back from figuring out the radio wires, I finally got them all set up right and it sounds like a got a small subwoofer now haha. I still cant get my front right speaker to work, I tested the speaker its self and its good.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 7:54 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well, changing the injector seals did obviously help a lot but the car still has its shudder/shakes while on the highway, it mostly does it when accelerating lightly, but otherwise it smoothed out a lot.


Time to do an injector flow test. You'll need four equal sized, preferably clear bottles to accept some fuel. (I use four Corona bottles.)
-Pull the injectors from the head, and place one in each bottle.
-Pull the air-boot off of the fuel distributor.
-Jumper the fuel pump relay so the pump runs with the car off.
-With the pump running, raise the airflow plate for a few seconds so fuel sprays from the injectors. Note the spray pattern of each injector, it should be "cone" shaped.
-Release plate and unplug the jumper. Observe the level of fuel in each bottle - they should all have the same amount of fuel. If one is lower than the rest, replace that injector and repeat the test. (Find a used one, they're expensive new!)


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Time to do an injector flow test. You'll need four equal sized, preferably clear bottles to accept some fuel. (I use four Corona bottles.)


Please note ---
It is not recommended to consume 4 Coronas immediately before conducting this test as it may adversely affect test results.









FLi


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

I knew I forgot a disclaimer in there somewhere.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I knew I forgot a disclaimer in there somewhere.
















Also i forgot to note that the car runs best when the engine is up to normal operating temp. It has its worst stutters & hesitation when its cold and it still takes at least 2 attempts to start it, the initial cold start almost always stalls out








I have a feeling its a mix of the iacv and the cold start valve. 


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 5:07 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_















Also i forgot to note that the car *rums* best when the engine is up to normal operating temp. It has its worst stutters & hesitation when its cold and it still takes at least 2 attempts to start it, the initial cold start almost always stalls out










So was that really a slip of the fingers??
Idle air control valve is a definate possibility. I would recommend perhaps fixing any possible vacuum leaks as well.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_















Also i forgot to note that the car rums best when the engine is up to normal operating temp. It has its worst stutters & hesitation when its cold and it still takes at least 2 attempts to start it, the initial cold start almost always stalls out








I have a feeling its a mix of the iacv and the cold start valve. 

The Bentley has a simple test for both the iacv and the cold start valve. My car had rust accumulated on the screen at the WUR. To clean it you just break the lines loose and blast the screen out with carb cleaner. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
The Bentley has a simple test for both the iacv and the cold start valve. My car had rust accumulated on the screen at the WUR. To clean it you just break the lines loose and blast the screen out with carb cleaner. It might be worth a try.

WUR


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So was that really a slip of the fingers??
Idle air control valve is a definate possibility. I would recommend perhaps fixing any possible vacuum leaks as well.

Yeah that was a typo of course







Fixed now tho


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
WUR









Warm up regulator. It sits on the front of the engine with a fuel line going in and one coming out.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
Warm up regulator. It sits on the front of the engine with a fuel line going in and one coming out.

Where exactly on the front? I dont see anything about it in the bentley.
pic of my engine for ref-
http://i237.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
Is it down by the oil filter?


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Here it is.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Above and slightly to the left. It's the one that has the two braided fuel lines running into it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Got it, thanks guys.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well just as I was about to take off the fuel lines on the warm up regulator my parents called & invited me over for dinner and I just got back from their place. I will clean it out tomorrow after work lol. I took my dad for a ride in the car and he thought it was a nice car for a 100 bones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So you just take the 2 fuel lines off of it and spray inside of it with carb cleaner...thats it


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well just as I was about to take off the fuel lines on the warm up regulator my parents called & invited me over for dinner and I just got back from their place. I will clean it out tomorrow after work lol. I took my dad for a ride in the car and he thought it was a nice car for a 100 bones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So you just take the 2 fuel lines off of it and spray inside of it with carb cleaner...thats it









There is a fine mesh screen behind the banjo bolts. If there is any crud on them, blow them out with carb cleaner. That's it. 
They can be taken apart and cleaned but that requires re-adjusting the pressure settings. This is just a minor thing to check out, I wouldn't expect major results. Cleaning out mine did make a difference though. I had rust in the tank which fouled things up in the fuel system.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

I didnt do much today, I felt like relocating the license plate and doing another little photoshoot back in the industrial area

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








You can also see my newly painted VW rim caps


















































_Modified by Granitethewolf at 7:04 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Ive also been thinking...should I shave my side molding or no? I think it might look better without em.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I like it on a dark car, or one with black bumpers, but that's just me. My silver girl's still got hers.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Ive also been thinking...should I shave my side molding or no? I think it might look better without em.

On a silver car you'll get a resounding NO from me. It can be done *ok* on some colors, but silver (and especially white, sorry Brett) really needs that side moulding.
But it is your car, it's your decision.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Looks like you're missing a tarantula there. Fix that asap.
It might bite you if you don't find it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Looks like you're missing a tarantula there. Fix that asap.
It might bite you if you don't find it.

Oh noes I got a big ol Spider in my HATCH!















I have the spare rim on because the tire that is on the 4th oem rim is defective- it has wobbly tred!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
On a silver car you'll get a resounding NO from me. It can be done *ok* on some colors, but silver (and especially white, sorry Brett) really needs that side moulding.

Ah, A friend suggested I remove the side molding but I like how it fits the silver w/ black bumpers. Lets just say next spring around tax return time I'm going to get her painted a nice shade of red (one of the 90's oem VW red's actually), so I'm sure in red it will look better without the moldings.


----------



## GrkDubber88 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

tyler.... ur ****s weak sell me ur car so u can go buy a honda







ur doing a great job with her keep it going!!! one of these days il bring the supra up if i still have it and wel roll deep.







search some silver roccos without molding im sure itl look cool besides u gotta take it all off anyway to have ur car painted. oh! and kiwi dye ur bumpers you bring the life back in that shize.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (GrkDubber88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkDubber88* »_tyler.... ur ****s weak sell me ur car so u can go buy a honda







ur doing a great job with her keep it going!!! one of these days il bring the supra up if i still have it and wel roll deep.







search some silver roccos without molding im sure itl look cool besides u gotta take it all off anyway to have ur car painted. oh! and kiwi dye ur bumpers you bring the life back in that shize.

Thanks bro, and OMG you actually posted on my thread!








lol Yeah its been a while, we gotta hang out some time again. I just got back from another small trip up north with the rocco and so far ive put about 270 miles on her already... god I just want to get her to smooth out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well god DAMN...didnt think to check something so simple. My mechanic friend held his hand on the muffler tip and didnt let any exhaust out from the exhaust system....well it didnt burn his hand he could hold it there all day, i even held it shut myself. 
...Simply put my cat is done- shes clogged TIGHT and will glow red under acceleration. This most likely has to be one of the biggest reasons my car is hesitating and missing when not under full throttle








Well guys what should I do? Should i get an oem cat, a high flow cat, glasspack, or just straight pipe? I do want to put a borla muffler on the car eventually but I want a nice deep sound out from her.
Almost forgot to mention I took her on a big beat run with the mechanic guy, he told me when to shift while keeping her floored- basically i shifted like this-
1st, near redline
2nd, near redline,
3rd, near redline,
4th, 4500 to cruizing speeds.
Was crazy, lol ive never driven a car that hard before, it also surprised me how much acceleration it truly has if you honestly get on it.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 10:04 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

The "Italian Tune-Up." Shouldn't hurt a thing as long as the engine / oil is up to temp.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The "Italian Tune-Up." Shouldn't hurt a thing as long as the engine / oil is up to temp.

Yep, the engine was completely warmed up and it has fresh oil with a good working oil pump and good oil pressure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asynchron (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed your car to play around in photoshop! Figured I should post it back in the thread.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Cheapest option:
1. Remove cat. 2. Punch out cat. 3. Put cat back.

Proper option: (if you do smog)
1. Remove bad cat. 2. Replace with good cat.
I'd personally punch out the honeycombing/filter stuff inside for now. But I'm a cheap ass whore.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (asynchron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asynchron* »_I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed your car to play around in photoshop! Figured I should post it back in the thread.

Not at all! You should have done it up in Indian Red







Looks good tho.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Today I just got some Black Renew for my bumpers, it did the trick I just wonder how long it will last
























Not much other then that, tomorrow my Sable goes to the shop for new tie rod ends.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

God dammit im pissed...the shop wont fix the Sable's front tie rod ends until the rear struts/coils are replaced because the rear is a safety hazard for a lift. I just cant win...








So much for putting a new cat on the rocco.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_God dammit im pissed...the shop wont fix the Sable's front tie rod ends until the rear struts/coils are replaced because the rear is a safety hazard for a lift. I just cant win...








So much for putting a new cat on the rocco.

I have never heard of a car being unsafe for a lift. Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Did you still want pictures of the rear strut setup?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Did you still want pictures of the rear strut setup?

No thanks, I already have some "Quick Struts" (pre-assembled struts/coils) on the way. I borrowed $ from family to pay for them. Friday a mechanic friend is going to help me put on my new tie rod ends so the shop will only have to align it.
I'm going to have to let the shop swap out the rear struts because it can be dangerous and quite difficult. 
it just blows majorly- a ~$150 tie rod job+alignment turning into a near $500 job, also ruining my plans for the weekend








...oh well, next year in spring im going to sell the sable for $1500 and add some saved up car $ from a work bonus//tax returns to get a nice Accord for a daily driver.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

To be honest the rear struts are not a dangerous job at all.
Especially if you've bought pre-assembled strut/springs. It's just the two lower bolts and upper nuts.
nvm. you mean a mercury sable? If I remember right from my old mercury the job is not as clean/easy as the scirocco (which is what I thought you were talking about).


_Modified by Rannoch at 4:38 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_To be honest the rear struts are not a dangerous job at all.
Especially if you've bought pre-assembled strut/springs. It's just the two lower bolts and upper nuts.
nvm. you mean a mercury sable? If I remember right from my old mercury the job is not as clean/easy as the scirocco (which is what I thought you were talking about).

_Modified by Rannoch at 4:38 PM 9-22-2009_

Yeah, the tie rod ends & rear suspension issues are all on my daily driver- 91 mercury sable.


----------



## GrkDubber88 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

hazard........







that almost beats me bringing my jetta in with 18s. it was a lift hazard too and they couldnt do an alignment either







im likin the black magic on ur bumps if that stuff is any good itl last for some time if not till u get euro bumps just rattle can em flat and tape off the chrome if ur good with spraying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u should clay bar and wax the rocco and ul apreciate the silver much more till u can paint it


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (GrkDubber88)*

Good news, picked up a new cat for the rocco and wow you can see right though its filter! 
I loved my discount- 
List price= $175
My price= $59
The Scirocco is sitting at a local muffler shop and will be done tomorrow!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Got the new cat installed on the rocco. I was surprised when I saw through the old one, it was only partially blocked but otherwise still usable. The new cat seemed like it helped with my slight hesitations and misses.
Ridin' W/ Granite!

Yea I know its a crappy angle, I should have raised the seat up all the way for the camera but oh well. I usually drown out that buzzer with my radio XD Stupid faulty oil pressure circuit.








When I got home I also put in a new air filter and I bought some new spark plugs too that I have yet to put in. I have a feeling my Bosch Platinum +2's are not right for it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well the rocco now has a full matching set of the oem VW "tarantula" alloys. I got a new tire put on the 4th and put the spare back in the hatch








As for my DD Sable, I changed the outer tie rod ends with a little guidance from a mechanic friend.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

have I told you today,how much I like your car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_have I told you today,how much I like your car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now your have! Thanks








God im so bored....bored enough that I took some Purple Power and cleaned the whole underside of the hood and also cleaned some random engine parts








I also discovered a sticker on the gas cap cover that says Oktan min. 91 ROZ/RON! Im guessing that means a minimum octane rating of 91? Ive been feeding the rocco nothing but Premium (91 Octane) fuel since ive had her.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_God im so bored....bored enough that I took some Purple Power and cleaned the whole underside of the hood and also cleaned some random engine parts








I also discovered a sticker on the gas cap cover that says Oktan min. 91 ROZ/RON! Im guessing that means a minimum octane rating of 91? Ive been feeding the rocco nothing but Premium (91 Octane) fuel since ive had her.

Usually the 16V's run on a higher octane.....we'll have to call in the experts on that one.....it is just a recommendation tho' by the sticker.
and you are welcome...I like your car and the effort you are putting into reviving this car...your giving this kid inspiration...it's so tough somedays with owning a house and all... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Usually the 16V's run on a higher octane.....we'll have to call in the experts on that one.....it is just a recommendation tho' by the sticker.


There are two different methods of computing Octane... RON 91 = the U.S. pump 87.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Usually the 16V's run on a higher octane.....we'll have to call in the experts on that one.....it is just a recommendation tho' by the sticker.
and you are welcome...I like your car and the effort you are putting into reviving this car...your giving this kid inspiration...it's so tough somedays with owning a house and all... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, and my rocco is an 8v just to be clear







I was told by a mechanic that running 91 octane shouldn't hurt a thing, he said its a VW and in Germany the lowest fuel octane rating they have IS 91 lol.
Calling yourself a kid? I'm only 21 so im pretty much a kid too


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Easy to remember tip.
High compression high octane.
Low compression low octane.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

There you go right there from the most experienced 'Rocco driver's and racer....
and yes......I still considerer myself a kid...it keeps me young...ha ha ha


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Easy to remember tip.
High compression high octane.
Low compression low octane.


Doesn't really answer the question of will 91 octane have hazardous results on my ol 82? My engine doesn't ping or sound any different then if I feed it the low octane. It almost seems to run better on 91.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the 1.7 is a higher compression engine that likes to rev.......way more than the 1.8,the 1.5 and 1.6 sure do......


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I run 87 or whatever is the cheapest at the pump in my 8v and have ever since I've owned it. Doesn't hurt one bit...


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Doesn't really answer the question of will 91 octane have hazardous results on my ol 82? My engine doesn't ping or sound any different then if I feed it the low octane. It almost seems to run better on 91.









Rule of thumb.
Engine Code EN 
Displacement (cc) 1715
Bore (mm) 79.5 
Stroke (mm) 86.4 
8V Mechanical 
CR 8.2:1 Low
HP [email protected] 
Torque [email protected] 
Injection K-Jetronic
91 will not hurt your motor if you have a 1.7 low compression stock US spec MK2 Scirocco motor. You are just throwing your money away. You may get better performance with lower octane. You may need to replace a few things if you think 91 is working better.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Doug's the best.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








There's your answer.....


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_91 will not hurt your motor if you have a 1.7 low compression stock US spec MK2 Scirocco motor. You are just throwing your money away. You may get better performance with lower octane. You may need to replace a few things if you think 91 is working better. 

Ah, I was just highly recommended to use 91 octane for a while to help "wake up" my engine & clean out the fuel system. Cant forget that my Scirocco sat for 5 years neglected in a back alley. Ill have to try some lower octane fuel with my next fill up and see if there's much of a difference. Thanks for the info


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Ah, I was just highly recommended to use 91 octane for a while to help "wake up" my engine & clean out the fuel system. Cant forget that my Scirocco sat for 5 years neglected in a back alley. Ill have to try some lower octane fuel with my next fill up and see if there's much of a difference. Thanks for the info









This is what I would do:
1) Get rid of all the gas that is old. run new gas with cleaner in it. 
2) Clean out your injectors.
3) Replace the valve that is on the tank vent line near the fuel filler.
4) Replace your fuel filter.
5) Replace your pick up screen (stopper) inside the tank.
6) Replace your fuel pump (when it quits or make lots of noise).



_Modified by Doug T at 8:39 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
This is what I would do:
1) Get rid of all the gas that is old. run new gas with cleaner in it. 
2) Clean out your injectors.
3) Replace the valve that is on the tank vent line near the fuel filler.
4) Replace your fuel filter.
5) Replace your pick up screen (stopper) inside the tank.
6) Replace your fuel pump (when it quits or make lots of noise).


1- Done, one of the first things I did
2-I attempted to clean my injectors with carb cleaner when i changed the injector seals/insulators
3- havent done that, id have to see a pic and more detail as to where that is.
4- Done
5- Still yet to do
6-my fuel pump seems good.
I have every single thing I have done to this car since day 1 in this update thread, just look back to the earlier pages!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
1- Done, one of the first things I did
2-I attempted to clean my injectors with carb cleaner when i changed the injector seals/insulators
3- havent done that, id have to see a pic and more detail as to where that is.
4- Done
5- Still yet to do
6-my fuel pump seems good.
I have every single thing I have done to this car since day 1 in this update thread, just look back to the earlier pages!

















3) Replace the valve that is on the tank vent line near the fuel filler.
It is known as the gravity valve or tip over valve. When you tip the car over it prevents gas from spilling out and catching fire. The problem with it is, it gets clogged with varnish and the plastic deteriorates. If that thing fails you will notice that filling your tank gets difficult. The other way you know it has failed is when your gas tank stops venting properly. A car your age should have this part replaced. It is very easy to replace. It is under the inner fender liner.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I have the same engine as you in my 81' (1.7) and I run 87 octane with no problems. I think the octane rating controls when the gas detonates. Higher octane will get to a higher pressure (compression) before it ignites. If you run low octane in a high compression engine, you get pre-detonation which will causes the valves to slap closed (pinging). If you run high octane in a low compression engine you will get post detonation (lost power/bad mileage). I am no expert, this is just my understanding of it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Not to hyjack this thread but ever since they raised the Ethanol content in the gas at the pump, my 16v pings on 91 octane fuel







I can add an octane booster which cures the pinging but I loose performance that way.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Not to hyjack this thread but ever since they raised the Ethanol content in the gas at the pump, my 16v pings on 91 octane fuel







I can add an octane booster which cures the pinging but I loose performance that way.

I run Ethanol laced fuel that is 93 octane in my 88. It seems fine but I also don't have a point of reference. A 16v has a knock sensor that should prevent pre-ignition (based on my limited understanding), is it possible yours is not working?
As to the subject at hand, does anyone know what the compression ratio is in a 1.7L? I was always under the belief it was a low compression engine.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Rule of thumb.
Engine Code EN 
Displacement (cc) 1715
Bore (mm) 79.5 
Stroke (mm) 86.4 
8V Mechanical 
CR 8.2:1 Low
HP [email protected] 
Torque [email protected] 
Injection K-Jetronic
91 will not hurt your motor if you have a 1.7 low compression stock US spec MK2 Scirocco motor. You are just throwing your money away. You may get better performance with lower octane. You may need to replace a few things if you think 91 is working better.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Thanks for all the input guys. As I said before ill have to try running some low octane again now that my system has been kinda cleaned out by running high octane for a little while. 
I still have other issues to work on to get this ol girl to run perfect. 
Just an idea but maybe someone should start a fuel Octane FAQ thread with some simple Q & A's along with some good facts.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well I decided to get off my ass and check my warm up regulator/fuel pressure regulator...








Needless to say the Inlet (left side) is pretty damn plugged up/dirty looking. I sprayed both sides with carb cleaner very generously at least 5 times and let both screens soak. My Idle seems to have improved slightly but it all comes down to how it acts on my next cold start.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well I decided to get off my ass and check my warm up regulator/fuel pressure regulator...
Needless to say the Inlet (left side) is pretty damn plugged up. I sprayed both sides with carb cleaner very generously at least 5 times and let both screens soak. My Idle seems to have improved slightly but it all comes down to how it acts on my next cold start.









It can only help.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

I'm still around!







Just been driving the rocco with no $ or time to fix/update anything else yet hehe.
Well, I want to note that on my car when i first start it up with the engine cold the OXS and the BAT (I think) lights will stay on until i give it a little rev thats a bit over 1000 rpms then it stays off. Those lights only come on when the engine is cold. 
I talked to a friend of mine and he said that is because I have a good chance of having a bad Oxygen sensor, or it could be related to my exhaust leak that is right where the exhaust manifold meets the downpipe- the gasket is shot. That exhaust leak is most likely affecting the way my oxygen sensor is working and possibly one of the main causes of my cold start-stall, start-stall, and 3rd time around start-finally holds an idle that improves as it warms up issues.
Let me know what ya guys think, I'm lovin this car and I want to get it running perfect hopefully before next spring so shes ready for a new paint job that is already all lined up


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

You may have a bad O2 sensor but the OXS light is controlled by a box attached to your speedometer cable (look around the brake booster) that turns on the light every 30k miles.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_You may have a bad O2 sensor but the OXS light is controlled by a box attached to your speedometer cable (look around the brake booster) that turns on the light every 30k miles.

I reset the service box near the brake booster and I heard it click when I pushed the button in far enough but it didn't seem to do anything for my OXS and battery light that come on at start up but disappear when I rev over 1Kish rpms and dont turn back on until the next start up.
I did play around with the oxygen sensor, i unplugged it while the car was running (it did not throw any lights on in the dash btw) and it didn't seem to do much of anything, it still ran and revved the same while warm.
I dunno, couldn't hurt to replace the oxygen sensor tho. I still gotta pick up the gasket between the manifold and the flange or whatever its called and get that changed out some time soon.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I wouldn't worry about changing the O2 sensor right now. The lights in the dash are semi-normal, one of mine does the same thing.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The o2 sensor has no warning lights or anything. It's just a narrowband sensor. Don't worry about it for now.
I must have missed the rev+light thing. That's more/less normal for these cars now. Both of mine do it.
If you have the TB (toilet bowl) exhaust you might look into getting the older style dual downpipe.
Slightly less restrictive. Mine was like $20 at a JY. Grab the flex pipe also when you do this.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

I got bored and decided to put together a little slideshow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei8kI9dxj5c
Took a look at my donut (flange gasket or whatever other names it has) and the clips are stretched way out and it leaks big time. Going to pick up a new donut gasket & some clips tomorrow and call around see how soon I can get it changed!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

dude i wont your door cards dash and seats! so bad! lol i cant find blue anything anyware


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
3) Replace the valve that is on the tank vent line near the fuel filler.
It is known as the gravity valve or tip over valve. When you tip the car over it prevents gas from spilling out and catching fire. The problem with it is, it gets clogged with varnish and the plastic deteriorates. If that thing fails you will notice that filling your tank gets difficult. The other way you know it has failed is when your gas tank stops venting properly. A car your age should have this part replaced. It is very easy to replace. It is under the inner fender liner. 

Is there one on a mk1 rocco? My tank seems to build up a lot of pressure. My car sat for 6 years before i got it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

Woot, picked up new flange clips and a new exhaust donut gasket to fix my exhaust leak. Rocco is sittin at the muffler shop awaiting the job which will be done tomorrow morning! 
*crosses fingers* hopefully with this fixed (fixing my back pressure) it should help my car run a lot better.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well I got the rocco back from the shop, she runs a decent bit quieter but as far as my cold start problems go nothings changed. It seems to ride a bit better from my back pressure going back up some, doesn't buck as much but still does of course. 
Guess all i can do is keep replacing parts that ive mentioned before to try and fix this cold start problem.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well I got the rocco back from the shop, she runs a decent bit quieter but as far as my cold start problems go nothings changed. It seems to ride a bit better from my back pressure going back up some, doesn't buck as much but still does of course. 
Guess all i can do is keep replacing parts that ive mentioned before to try and fix this cold start problem.

Have you inspected your check valve? it's right on the fuel pump. If your check valve is bad, your fuel will drain down leaving a large air bubble in your fuel lines overnight, which = hard cold starts.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Would a leaky fuel injector result in the same thing (fuel pressure drop over time)?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
Have you inspected your check valve? it's right on the fuel pump. If your check valve is bad, your fuel will drain down leaving a large air bubble in your fuel lines overnight, which = hard cold starts.

Check valve? When I took off my fuel pump I didn't see any valves, just a inlet that's held in by a hose clamp and the outlet is a banjo bolt that goes straight to the fuel line. 
Is the valve a actual part of the fuel pump or it separate? A picture would help.
Edit- Never mind, I looked it up and it seems like its just a part that screws into either the inlet or outlet of the fuel pump. How can you tell if you've got a bad check valve?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 5:18 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Check valve? When I took off my fuel pump I didn't see any valves, just a inlet that's held in by a hose clamp and the outlet is a banjo bolt that goes straight to the fuel line. 
Is the valve a actual part of the fuel pump or it separate? A picture would help.
Edit- Never mind, I looked it up and it seems like its just a part that screws into either the inlet or outlet of the fuel pump. How can you tell if you've got a bad check valve?
_Modified by Granitethewolf at 5:18 PM 10-10-2009_

If you have a bosch fuel pump, the check valve will be removable. It is a simple ball valve that allows gas to flow one way but should shut off and not allow it to flow the other way. I was able to determine mine was bad by the fact that I could get air to flow through it both ways. Mine tried to seal but still had a trickle of air getting through it. If it looks fouled or rusty in any way, I would just replace it. Just one more cheap part to try before you start replacing other more expensive parts.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (xenergy_one)*

Here is how my rocco acts after sitting for a few hours (or overnight & longer), it almost seems to take more "restarts" the colder it is. This does NOT happen from a warm/hot start only cold.

As you can see something happens after a couple restarts and the idle vastly improves, from there on the car does pretty well- its been like this ever since I got it drivable.
Wow....can you say early snow? Yays for rocco content!


















_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:01 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

*facepalm* Holy wow....








The vac line leaving the intake manifold directly above the throttle cable in the picture....there is a big hole in it! Soldered that shut and lathered some liquid electrical tape over it for extra measure and what a WORLD of a difference! 
The car's sluggishness and "bucking" seems to have pretty much been eliminated!..well for now anyways







Now im just going to have to wait until tomorrow morning to see if that big leak fixed my cold start woes!


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:23 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well my cold start issue hasn't gone away but it improved...slightly lol.
Going to change the cold start valve next chance I have some cash.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

well since you found one Vac Leak I would suspect you might have some other one's


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Try cycling the key a couple times before cranking and see if that helps. That and / or blipping part throttle as the car fires. At least until you can get a new cold start valve installed.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Well my cold start issue hasn't gone away but it improved...slightly lol.
Going to change the cold start valve next chance I have some cash. 

You can pick up JY valves for like $10. Any late 70s to mid/late 80s with CIS will have 'em.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_
You can pick up JY valves for like $10. Any late 70s to mid/late 80s with CIS will have 'em.

Sadly no roccos seem to exist around the JYs around here, I figure Ill just buy a new one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

There are no '80s vintage VWs in the yards? C'mon.... not even one old Golf? Fox?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There are no '80s vintage VWs in the yards? C'mon.... not even one old Golf? Fox? 

Ah, I misread, yeah yeah I got it now you mean basically anything with CIS thats a Vdub XD. Only problem there is I risk buying a valve that might not work or might already leak, id almost rather just play it safe and get a new one.


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Have you tested your thermo-time switch? 
http://www.mirafiori.com/~thad/fi/thermot.html


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Ah, I misread, yeah yeah I got it now you mean basically anything with CIS thats a Vdub XD. Only problem there is I risk buying a valve that might not work or might already leak, id almost rather just play it safe and get a new one.

Also any Audis with CIS will have it.
I think there's a test in the bentley for the cold start valve.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Thanks guys, I'll have to call the JY again next payday and see if they got anything CIS in- see if I can get a cheap cold start valve.
Before the CSV tho I think I aught to check that Thermo-Time switch for the CSV,


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Not much of an update, today i changed the oil to some castrol GTX 10-30 and I ordered a new thermo-vacuum switch for the cold start valve.
I know my cold start valve IS working, I unplugged its wire harness from it and the car would not start without it, it would just barely cough and just keep cranking. I figure it seems like my thermo-vac switch isnt working properly and cutting my cold start valve off way too early. I'll see when it comes in.
Other then that Ive just been driving her and loving it, shes feeling better and better as I slowly fix things ^_^


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Oh man I might have found a parts car!
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/1434197249.html
its possible to swap a 16v into my 82 right? I mean wouldn't i be able to use my CIS injection on the 16v? 
I'm guessing the only things different is im sure id need a new set of engine mounts for the 16v and possibly new shift linkage? 
What is a basic list for a 16v swap if i want to go as cost effective as possible?
Or should i avoid this and just get a rebuilt 8v later on?
I just got an email, the guy said the head & taillights are missing because it was set up for racing and the engine does not run, said its a possible fuel delivery problem. Think im going to have to pass on it, i dont exactly have the $ or space right now for a 3rd car lol.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:19 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

i To have a 82 that sat for 12years in a garage! i had it up and running in 3 months and that was 2 years ago and im still going. 
fuel pumps will lock after a year of no use. The round disk under the back seat is for your INTANK fuel pump which requires the tank being dropped from underneath the car. Also the FPR will seize with 12 to 18 months of not being used (usually). Mine is not fuel injected but i had to turn on the air compressor and pull out my "injectors" and put 8psi thru both sides to Reopen them because they had also seized. Make sure to bleed your fuel lines at a FPR.
FPR-$80 on ebay
Fuel pump-$117 at advanced auto
Fuel filter- $15 at walmart or advanced auto
Injector orings -$.50 each

Also make sure to open your gas cap before pulling the 5/8 fuel line coming from tank to pump! i didnt and let me tell u 12years and 60miles of shaking on the trailer built up ALOT of pressure and when i yanked the hose i got pissed on by my rocco!!!! SOAKED IN 12 YEAR OLD GAS!!!! 
When i got mine it had 102k on it and belonged to a old man! He actually had 2 of them which i got both and the second was a MK2 but was made in LATE 81...It was rusted out so bad and the front pass. was crushed in. He had gotten it for parts.
Very nice fine i have the same interior but in black and grey! I LOVE BLACK CARPET!!! the interior of mine was just as nice as that!! no tears,stains,burns,wear or nothing even the headliner was PRISTINE!! 
I love my VERY SLOW 82 rocco Its a bat out of hell from the line but wont go much more that 85mph!
VERY NICE FIND!!!
hears mine!
















































ONE DAY IM GONNA DO THIS


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (scirockinit)*

Looks like you got a nice find too. 
The 82 roccos do have 2 fuel pumps? I thought they only had one that was near the rear passenger side wheel? I always thought the cover under the rear seat was for the fuel gauge, I'll have to check my bentley again.
Also what do you mean by FPR? Fuel pump relay?
And ya I got soaked in 5 year old gas, you can see in my early posts that i had to putz around with my fuel pump too lol.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

as far as i know yes! because the plate under the seat hums also! fpr fuel pressure regulator aka your CIS box under the hood on top of the air box. 
Im looking for a swap now or maybe just a 16v engine because i want MORE! the 8v is great but its slow and ive gotten to the point where the slow isnt cutting it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_The 82 roccos do have 2 fuel pumps? I thought they only had one that was near the rear passenger side wheel? 

The '82 Scirocco has *one* fuel pump. The easiest way to tell if you have one pump or two (change-over was in mid-1984) is to check your spare tire size. If you have a full size spare, you have the small fuel tank / single fuel pump.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The '82 Scirocco has *one* fuel pump. The easiest way to tell if you have one pump or two (change-over was in mid-1984) is to check your spare tire size. If you have a full size spare, you have the small fuel tank / single fuel pump.

Yeah I have a full sized spare, as I said b4 i was sure I had only 1 pump


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

That is is great news ive always told everyone i only had one but then i had so many people tell me i had 2 i started to believe it. Even 2 mastertechs told me i had 2


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_That is is great news ive always told everyone i only had one but then i had so many people tell me i had 2 i started to believe it. Even 2 mastertechs told me i had 2

*nods* Do you have a bentley? You really should get one if not, they are a bible for our roccos that you could practically worship- tell ya where everything is and everything you'd need to know about it.
Yawn...just waiting on my thermo-time switch to come in for my CSV- hopefully that fixes my cold starts then i wana replace the aux air valve and go from there to get her to run better.
Kinda sucks, I wana get a set of rims so bad for my rocco but ive been dumping all my $ into the engine lol. Oh well, id rather have it run better then look better- well for now anyway.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

i actually have 2 bentleys and a haynes. My rocco has its downfalls like for instance.... the horn buttons dont work so i had to hot wire a horn button. My dashlights and cluster light wires burned up one day so now i have LEDs. Hot wired my blower motor switch which also fixed my wipers. My stock TACH doesnt work so i have a aftermarket. No remote wire for aftermarket cd player so i have to pull the face plate when the car is turned off. STUPID EURO clock runs on 24hr time instead of 12hr. Trip button broke so i cant reset it now. Clutch is slipping and cv boot just busted!
But all in all my car runs GREAT Starts right up! 119k and interior is spotless! I love it! i would like the get the above mentioned problems fixed! but i havent worked in a year and Cant seem to find a JOB...
I had those black 17s but the car was towed due to dead inspection and tags and while in the tow yard it was broke into and had my 2 kicker comps stole kenwood amp and pioneer cdplayer and all 4 17's.
I'll tell u if u like BASS this car is set up perfect inside to make INSANE bass!!!


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm glad I read ur thread. I'm hopefully picking up one thats been sitting for ~3 years and the owner said the fuel pump quit working. It looks like most of the stuff was pretty cheap like under $15 that you did. I hope the pump is ok and its just the relay.
edit: keep up the good work so I can just come in here and follow your footsteps to get mine running perfect haha.


_Modified by 20th#0000 at 10:06 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

Thanks guys, and thanks for the flattery. I'm glad I could be of inspiration! 
I'm kinda starting to have thoughts of putting off my paint job, I was going to dump $1000 into the car early spring with my tax returns but now....I'm starting to think about using the $ for engine stuff, Id really like to buy a new fuel distributor, and maybe I could find a low mileage 1.7L, 1.8L, or maybe a 2.0L 8v- which ever will be a direct bolt in to buy and to build up on a stand...I also want a set of cheap used bbs/borbet rims lol.
But yes, most of what I did was relatively easy, it just took time and a bit of reading up on.
I forgot to mention but recently my rocco has developed a very soft high pitched squeak when I turn off the engine and if I engage the clutch hard into 1st or reverse I hear a high pitched short squeak. A mechanic friend told me not to worry about it cuz he said it sounded like a bad tranny mount bushing or something.



_Modified by Granitethewolf at 4:46 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

why get a 1.7 to build? get a 1.8 or a 16v or even do the hybrid swap 2.0 aba block and a 1.8 8v head!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Well to be honest I'm scared to switch to another type of fuel delivery system, I kinda wana stick with CIS for simplicity of install because I don't really want to deal with rewiring a bunch of things and the thought of removing my dash scares the crap out of me lol. 
I'm more then willing to swap in a 2.0 or even a 16v as long as I can keep CIS and pretty much bolt it right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive never done an engine swap before so I'm a bit of a noob that wants to keep things easy! I would LOVE it if someone could get together a list of engines I can use that are mostly "bolt-in easy" jobs for my 82 rocco.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 7:01 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Just like i said 1.8 16v and a 2.0 aba block with a 1.8 8v cis head! they all run CIS and they all bolt in!
In 86 VW released the Scirocco 16v (in europe it was called the scirocco GTX) Same body style just came with the body kit (that is on my 82) teardrop rims and Of course the 16v spoiler which also started in 84 on the 8v's) 
82 and 83 scirocco's have a 1.7l en engine code and FN trans (wide ratio gears) 74hp and 80 or 90 lbs/ft torqe!
86 thru 88's 16v scirocco produces 123hp and 120lbs/ft tq
84- 86 scirocco 8v's had a 1.8l which was the JH (GTI engine) 90 hp and ??? lbs/ft tq 

ALL BOLT RIGHT IN! but i do believe the 16v requires a diff FPR and ECU which if u get one whould come with it!
There is a HYBRID or FRANKINSTEIN swap which is a 2.0 aba block from the MK3 jetta/golf but its not CIS so u have to take either a 16V or 8V CIS head and put it on there to work with your fuel set up (there are other mods that have to be done)
Now whats cool about the 82 and 83 sciroccos trans with the FN code is that its realli only a 3 speed 4th and 5th are overdrives (notice the E instead of 5 on shift nob?) and no matter how fast your going u can ALWAYS downshift into 4th for more pep!


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

i realli love the 82's engine ...or did but now that ive had it for 2 years i want a bigger or atleast faster engine! 74hp is great for GAS 30+ mpg on a 27 yr old car but i want to be able to beat people or atleast no i can beat atleast a civic!
Dont get me wrong this car will take my wifes 1.8t (with her driving it) off the line all the way to MY 3rd gear but she'll ply past me at that point just coming outta first!
i have a 2nd 1.7l scirocco engine with 93k on it laying under a tarp! to bad it will just rot away cuz i know i dont want it! That poor enigne hasnt been started in prob 15 years! i should junk it. but i just cant seem to throw vw stuff away!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_There is a HYBRID or FRANKINSTEIN swap which is a 2.0 aba block from the MK3 jetta/golf but its not CIS so u have to take either a 16V or 8V CIS head and put it on there to work with your fuel set up (there are other mods that have to be done)

I am most interested in this swap but what kinda modifications are we talking about? 
As for the 16v engine I still want to know if i could run it on plain CIS without any major modifications to the fuel system? Has anyone done this?
As I mentioned I am looking for a bolt in application other then the obvious same 1.7l engine










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:04 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

16v will direct bold in not mods needed once u switch out the 8v FPR with the 16v's your good to go! nothing else needed besides the ecu EASIEST SWAP, other than the 1.8l 8v jh GTI/SCIROCCO enigine.!!!

The 2.0 aba takes a distributor sleeve from TT ($65) and a TT excaust manifold and well as a TT crankcase vent cover ($65) its about a $400-700 swap total if your keeping everything stock! Bit more tricky and a bit more advanced! 10:1 compression verses the 82 roccos 8.2:1 About a 100-120hp swap with a 8V head and prob 130-150+ with a 16v head! but i was told the 16V head swap has a compression ratio problem! 
You could always throw the 1.8l supercharger G60 in and Swap it to CIS...Thats an AWESOME swap in a rocco!!! Easiest HP making 8V VW made!! and as far as i know the strongest! (minus the Charger blowing up) u can go on TT website and buy a G60 HP kit for it that turns out (please correct me if im wrong) almost 200hp! <--That in a 2500lb car!!! speeding bullet!
There is a link floating around on here about a guy swapping his 1.8l out for the 2.0aba bottom end and 8v top end very detailed and useful!!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_16v will direct bold in not mods needed once u switch out the 8v FPR with the 16v's your good to go! nothing else needed besides the ecu EASIEST SWAP

Its really that easy? 
The 16v engine & tranny will fit right in using the 16v mounts im guessing and the shift linkage will all hook up the same to the 8v linkage?
Where is the fuel pressure regulator on a 16v? Isnt that bolted to the block of the engine kinda like the one on the 1.7l? You know the one right above the oil filter?
As far as the ecu goes wouldn't that be a problem? I mean wouldn't that make me have to rewire a bunch of things or does it have the same socket as the 8v ecu and its literally "plug and play"?
That sounds Waaaaaaaay too easy to me lol.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
That sounds Waaaaaaaay too easy to me lol.

Remember the old adage about if a deal is too good to be true, it probably is.
The 16v swap is a bit more involved. You will be converting from CIS to CIS-E, which is a bit more than a FPR swap for sure. Look at your Bentley for a minute and check out the differences in engine managements, CIS-E is a bit more complicated. Not to mention things like the intake and exhaust systems are completely different, requiring Scirocco-specific pieces only found on the Scirocco 16v. (A2 parts won't work here.)
It is far easier and cheaper to find a Scirocco 16v than to convert yours.
That said, the cheapest / easiest swap would be to drop in a 1.8 from a later Scirocco / Cabriolet. Next completx / expensive would bea high-compression 8v from an A2 GTI / GLI. However, if going that route, a knock sensor is a really smart choice, meaning a switch to CIS-E... and if you're going that far, you might as well go with one of the 2.0 8v options.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_That said, the cheapest / easiest swap would be to drop in a 1.8 from a later Scirocco / Cabriolet. Next completx / expensive would bea high-compression 8v from an A2 GTI / GLI. However, if going that route, a knock sensor is a really smart choice, meaning a switch to CIS-E... and if you're going that far, you might as well go with one of the 2.0 8v options.

Thats kinda what i had guessed- drop in a 1.8 from a newer CIS car and bolt up the 1.7's intake & exhaust manifolds, pretty much changing out just the longblock assembly and reusing everything else. I'm not ready for anything more difficult then that.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well that SUCKS!! i was about to do the 16v swap into mine and i thought that is was the same! 
If u replace the fuel dis. does that make it CIS-E? thats just electronic injection right? and as for the ECU isnt that a plug in play? or does the whole harness have to be replace?
I found a 16v doner car and the guy is pretty much giving it to me! 
I dont want the body i just want all the aftermarket goodies! and the engine! so in order to swap that into my 82 8v im gonna need the full excaust? i know the engine mounts are the same and the trans mounts are the same. 
What all has to be done? please tell me if u know.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Granite, so I'm sure I just missed it but what was the problem with your fuel pump? It wasn't running then you took it out and hooked the bat charger up to it and then I get kinda lost as to what you did next. It seems to me you pretty much just hooked it back up.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (20th#0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th#0000* »_Hey Granite, so I'm sure I just missed it but what was the problem with your fuel pump? It wasn't running then you took it out and hooked the bat charger up to it and then I get kinda lost as to what you did next. It seems to me you pretty much just hooked it back up. 

Yep, when I got the car I noticed no matter what i did with the key even cranking the engine would not make my fuel pump buzz on. So what i did was I removed it from its housing and hooked it up to a battery charger and away it went








I think either my fuel pump maybe had either dried up and seized up a little from sitting for 5 years, or my bad fuel line that wouldn't feed it gas caused it to stop but after i simply removed it, put it on a battery charger, and put it back it has been working as it should. 
I cant quite explain it other then the fact that it probably had something to do with simply being jarred around as i worked with it and checking the 2 wires that go into it.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you get alot out when you were flushing the tank with the new gas?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (20th#0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th#0000* »_Did you get alot out when you were flushing the tank with the new gas? 

Surprisingly i didn't get any rust or anything that came out of the tank, I just drained the 5 year old fuel and ran around 3 gallons of fresh fuel through it before putting it back together.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Small update, today my Thermo-time switch finally came in! Still have yet to install it, I hope it fixes my cold start issue ><


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I did my 16v swap from a mk2 gti, it is a bit more involved than a swap from a 16v rocco. Still not too bad since you have two complete cars, the only thing you'll need to pick up is a downpipe from a 16v rocco. Here's my swap, not the cleanest install but it's what i had to get the car to cali. I used the complete wiring harness from the mk2 gti since my mk1 rocco had no wiring what so ever.










_Modified by baupfhor at 2:16 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_I did my 16v swap from a mk2 gti, it is a bit more involved than a swap from a 16v rocco. Still not too bad since you have two complete cars, the only thing you'll need to pick up is a downpipe from a 16v rocco. Here's my swap, not the cleanest install but it's what i had to get the car to cali. I used the complete wiring harness from the mk2 gti since my mk1 rocco had no wiring what so ever._Modified by baupfhor at 2:16 PM 10-28-2009_

Looks like a clean swap but id be a lil worried about that free-hanging radiator unless its bolted down underneath. So essentially you just need a whole 2nd car to do it? Id rather just buy a 16v rocco and skip the swap then to go through all the trouble unless i find a running 16v with a gnarly body.
I think ive decided to just buy a 1.8 block out of a newer rocco that's lower miles to build up and swap in. 
Anyway I just got back from installing the new Thermo-time switch so now its down to how it acts tomorrow morning when I start it up from completely cold. 
While at it i decided to grab the dremel and remove that plastic security piece that goes behind the oem radio so my radio can slide in all the way instead of sticking out a half inch


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Yes very good reason to not have a free hanging radiator. It's not free hanging now. I ran into a problem where the rad jumped out of place and the fan shroud was resting up against the starter Batt + and drained the battery while driving through the desert! Im using the rad from the gti, like i said my rocco was a bare shell so i had to use as much as i could from the mk2.







I agree, better to get a whole rocco 16v.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

Well the thermo-time switch didn't seem to do much, it still does the start-stall from cold... argh ><
What is the equivalent to a choke on my 82? Would that be the Aux Air valve/Idle air control valve that's behind the left side of the intake manifold?


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well the choke causes more fuel to be pulled in during cold startup so the equivalent of that would be the cold start valve. Cold start valve needs to know the engine is cold, ie thermo-time switch, or coolant temp sensor... not sure which. Have you checked to make sure the cold start valve is actually being commanded to open on startup? Also, did you get all those vacuum lines replaced yet?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

The Thermo-time switch controls the cold start valve- which is what I just replaced. 
I know the cold start valve is functioning somewhat because if I unplug the power connector to it the car refuses to start at all from a cold start- it just cranks, it may be a bad cold start injector that isnt working fully.
As far as the vacuum lines I looked over them some more today, I cant really find any leaks but I still have more to check.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

spray starting fluid on your intake lines! when the engine revs hire u found a leak! u may not be able to see all of them, some will only oven when the u open it up while driving! but while its idleing spray each line and all around your intake boot!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_spray starting fluid on your intake lines! when the engine revs hire u found a leak! u may not be able to see all of them, some will only oven when the u open it up while driving! but while its idleing spray each line and all around your intake boot!

Yeah Ive gotta do that again after fixing my 1st bigger leak that was found. I should buy a spray bottle and just put water in it to mist on the vacuum lines.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

WATER SUCKS!!! go drop the 99 cents the dollar store and get a can of starting fluid!


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

agreed, water wont be as helpful as something flammable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkDubber88 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_agreed, water wont be as helpful as something flammable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea what he said but douce the whole car in it and watch for leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_Well the choke causes more fuel to be pulled in during cold startup so the equivalent of that would be the cold start valve. 

This is incorrect.
The cold start valve operates for a maximum of a few seconds to aid in getting the car to fire. From the sounds of it, the one on the car is working as it should. CIS injection is regulated with air, not fuel. Therefore, the Aux Air Regulator is actually what's providing the extra "fuel" for warm-up, acting much like an automatic choke. It sounds like this one is stuck in the "warm" position. I'm guessing that unplugging it will make no difference in the way the car starts when cold.
You might try removing it and spraying it down with carb cleaner to see if you can free up the valve.


_Modified by vwdaun at 8:13 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_CIS injection is regulated with air, not fuel. Therefore, the Aux Air Regulator is actually what's providing the extra "fuel" for warm-up, acting much like an automatic choke. It sounds like this one is stuck in the "warm" position. I'm guessing that unplugging it will make no difference in the way the car starts when cold.
You might try removing it and spraying it down with carb cleaner to see if you can free up the valve.

I haven't tried unplugging the aux air regulator at all yet weather warm or cold but its a good idea. Also that was one of my next parts I was planning on replacing with a whole new one.
Would the aux air regulator make the car lack low end power and also "buck/stutter" at around half throttle if its stuck? My power above 2K is great and much smoother or consistent.
The problem above happens most the time but I did notice that if I leave the car sit for a while after its fully warm and let it idle for a while the first couple of minutes i drive after are perfect then it eventually goes back to bucking & stuttering when i have the throttle at a cruising point.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

my 82 just started doing that this last week!
Idles fine but when i try to give it throttle anything more than 1/2 of the peddle down it will shutter real bad....WHEN ITS WARM! when its cold it will run just fine all power all tq!... WTF would cause that? bad 02?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Would the aux air regulator make the car lack low end power and also "buck/stutter" at around half throttle if its stuck? My power above 2K is great and much smoother or consistent.


I can't see that having any effect, no. Have you had a look at the timing and verified that it's correct? Ignition timing can definitely cause bucking and hesitating.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't see that having any effect, no. Have you had a look at the timing and verified that it's correct? Ignition timing can definitely cause bucking and hesitating.

I haven't checked out the timing yet but I plan to. I have a feeling its off because the shop the car was taken to (before I picked it up) get work done (Midas) and also im not sure if the timing belt is on too tight or i have a pulley going but my car almost sounds like it has a supercharger, but its not very loud lol.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

NO ITS LOUD!!! ive heard it in all your videos!! idk what thst noise is mine doesnt to that.
BTW whats the last 44 on your vin? see how far off mine and yours are


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_NO ITS LOUD!!! ive heard it in all your videos!! idk what thst noise is mine doesnt to that.
BTW whats the last 44 on your vin? see how far off mine and yours are

It seems louder in the videos then how it really is, the mechanic friend of mine that's also been helping me out told me it isnt in dire need of fixing just its on the "ta do" list









What do you mean by my last "44"?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

your vin start with WVW? and i meant what are the last 4 on your vin


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_your vin start with WVW? and i meant what are the last 4 on your vin

Yeah my vin starts with WVW and the last 4 digits of it are 4638, what is that the production # of the car or wha?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

mines 4295. Not that far off


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Wow, I'm quite proud! For the hell of it i decided to take the rocco on the main highway that has a speed limit of 65 and almost get to the next city closest to me- Green Bay. Overall I drove for about 90+ mins straight almost all highway and my usual trip to Green bay only takes an hour tops. 
Now I am just caught between driving my DD to Green Bay tomorrow for the weekend or taking the rocco out on a last good trip before I park her for winter in the next week or so. my main concern with the rocco is its 5 year old dry rotted tires








I noticed that most of the time to hold 65-70 mph I had to have the throttle opened up 3/4 of the way and on uphills I actually had to put it to the floor for a little bit to maintain my speeds with the ability to go faster still of course. I'm just curious is this normal to have to give my 1.7l 8v that much throttle to keep speeds? Just curious, I know my car isnt running perfect yet of course haha still much work to do.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

yes your 5th gear isnt made for hill! Its overdrive high! ****ft into 4th. The FN trans code Transmissions will let u DOWNshift at anyspeed! 4th is Overdrive low.
Plus lets face it your car came with 74hp 27 YEARS AGO! with it not running right u probably only have 55-65hp.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_yes your 5th gear isnt made for hill! Its overdrive high! ****ft into 4th. The FN trans code Transmissions will let u DOWNshift at anyspeed! 4th is Overdrive low.
Plus lets face it your car came with 74hp 27 YEARS AGO! with it not running right u probably only have 55-65hp.

Yeah I kinda figured that having to throttle it that much was mostly normal. I also did notice i can shift into 4th gear at practically any speed its a damn wide gear. 
I still have yet to buy a new aux air valve, new fuel injectors, and a new fuel distributor. I also need to pick up 2 used tires to go on my front rims, my rear 2 are good.
I left the rocco at home by the way, I figured with my luck one of my 5 year old tires would crap out on me either on the way to GB or on the way home lol.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

glad to see ive been of some help.i finally got my axle in and took mine for a drive. NOW i remember why i want a engine swap


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Still alive.....not much been going on and haven't had any free $ to buy more parts until after my trip coming up is done.
I got about 2 more weeks at most id say left to drive her around before I fill her up and put some stable in the gas tank for the winter then its time to start taking **** apart. I should do 1 last little photoshoot before I park her for the winter this week or next week.
Id love to paint the valve cover and the timing belt cover, put in a new timing belt (and tensioner if its bearings r shot) and check the timing, and continue replacing parts through the winter as I have money to do so. 
I also want to pick up a grinder, finishing sander, primer, and get some paint-matching spray paint from carquest to touch up some of the surface rust.
I'll have the time, I know im going to get laid off of work some time after the new year for about 3 or 4 months until my seasonal job picks back up.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

please continue to keep us up to date on this project and bring this Scirocco to Cincy 2010


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Id love to paint the valve cover and the timing belt cover, put in a new timing belt (and tensioner if its bearings r shot) and check the timing, and continue replacing parts through the winter as I have money to do so. 


definitely replace the tensioner while you're there - it's cheap insurance. And... consider replacing the engine mount on that side too - mounts on these cars do not hold up well. If yours is more than a couple years old (which I'm sure it is), replace it. Again, cheap.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
definitely replace the tensioner while you're there - it's cheap insurance. And... consider replacing the engine mount on that side too - mounts on these cars do not hold up well. If yours is more than a couple years old (which I'm sure it is), replace it. Again, cheap.

Ah, yeah I'm really beginning to think my tensioner is shot because now on my cold start when i left for work today you could hear the sounds of tiny bearings chattering for a bit til they warm up and they also like to make sound around 2K rpms. 
How hard is it to replace that engine mount? It just a matter of jacking up the engine a little and undoing it while having that side apart while im working on the belts?
As far as cincy goes I dont think so, isnt that way on the west coast? That and as it is im afraid to drive my rocco on trips longer then an hour XD


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Cincy? Bah, 8 hours driving or less, and you could probably caravan with folks out of Madison or Chicago. 'Tis in southwestern Ohio.
Doooo eeeeeet.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, I can't wait for Cincy. It will be my first and I only live 3 hours away!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

Just letting ya guys know I'm still alive! Just got back from a vacation for a week hehe. Awesome thing is the rocco started right back up no harder then if I left it sit overnight, cant complain with that lol.
Bah winter is catching up here but im going to drive the old girl until it begins to snow before I banish her to the garage for some winter work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Was starting to wonder where the updates were.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for saving a 'rocco.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

SOME ONE help! whats the bluebook value on a 82 scirocco 1.7l?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Uh-oh. What happened?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Nothing im going through a company that helps me with paying for schooling and they are going to get my car up to par as long as the bluebook value and the price to fix are worth it!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Picked up some bondo, a grinder, a blending/metal cleaning disc, and some primer.
Now I just need an orbital sander and sand paper to smooth the parts out i have to bondo over after grinding out the surface rust.
Man this blows, its going to be a rough winter for money...Im going to be laid off in 4 days and at this point im saving almost every bit I can up, I do have a decent sized bonus check coming before I get laid off but most of it is going to be put away for bills and just a little of it is going into my savings. 
I just wana take care of my little bit of surface rust and then do a timing belt job w/ a new tensioner, and I wana take off my aux air valve and see if that's stuck at all.
Ill have all the time in the world to do whatever but no money to do anything just about lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

A full tank of gas mixed with a little bit of fuel stabilizer and shes ready to sit for winter in the garage. Going to miss driving her but hey now I can start working on things as I have money to lol.
Not much of an update...just boredom.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Man that sucks to hear about the layoff. Good luck in hunting up a new job, not easy these days. Something will turn up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I dont need to hunt for a new job, its a temporary lay off and I get paid unemployment for it. Ill be back working for the same job in April.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well its official...Iz laid off now







Just got done filing for unemployment lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Let the work begin!
Today I decided to take a crack at my bit of surface rust, I took my grinder to the larger parts and then gave them a couple coats of primer after cleaning them off- now I gotta wait a few hours and clean them again before going over it with my silver paint. Wont be a perfect match but it will look better then the rust bubbles lol.
PICS!
















For the smaller bits of surface rust I think I'll have to dig out my dremel and see what I can do, for now I just wana focus on the larger spots of surface rust.
I am a total noob at body work but I'm going to do my best...not a big deal anyway since I do plan on getting a full paint job down the line.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Granite your paint looks decent other than the rust spots. How soon will you paint? It would probably make it easier to prep for your new paint job if you didn't add another layer of paint on top of that primer.
I'm kind of in the same boat here...rusty spots but can't afford respray yet.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Granite your paint looks decent other than the rust spots. How soon will you paint? It would probably make it easier to prep for your new paint job if you didn't add another layer of paint on top of that primer.
I'm kind of in the same boat here...rusty spots but can't afford respray yet.

Well I was hoping for a paint job within the next year or 2...I also gotta see how big my tax returns are going to be this year because with that $ I wanted to get a set of decent rims, a borla/magnaflow (cant decide ><) muffler and I also wanted to pick up a bunch of new engine parts.
Right now Im actually working on painting my upper timing belt cover, I just got done cleaning it with dish soap and water and Im letting it dry before I prime it. Just going to do it up in a satin black.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Just got done repainting the upper timing belt cover:








I'm happy it came out good, I'm thinking about painting the VW/Audi symbol silver with some touch up paint that I can brush on.
Next up is the valve cover, but I think Ill save that for another day.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:27 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Well I just got back from hanging out at a friends place for a while.
Anyway today my dad gave me back my 2 15" x 7" Borbet BS (aka Type S) rims. They are 4-100 and I am guessing should fit my rocco comfortably once I get new tires on them.








Yeah they need a little TLC but whatever- for the moment I am mostly concerned with getting 2 more of these, they seem so hard to find!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*









Freshly painted valve cover

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Today I also cleaned off my 2 Borbet rims as well and picked up a new tire iron and a car jack.
Bah snow sucks, we got about 4 inches of snow today and its still snowing with about 4-6 more inches yet to come. 
My timing belt doesn't look too bad to me, but im not sure.








I think I see metal shavings below my timing belt tensioner







I figured it was my tensioner that has the bad bearings because thats the area that made the whineing sound around certain rpms.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:39 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Nice Borbets...they'll look great on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would go ahead and replace the timing belt and tensioner, especially since it sounds like you have some issues with the tensioner. It will eventually seize and snap the belt. Not a horrible thing in a non-interference engine, but certainly inconvenient.
Like your paintwork on the engine bits, too!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (petebee)*

So today I took care of some more surface rust and I put my freshly painted valve cover back on- wow that alone really makes the engine look a lot cleaner!
Anyway today my driver side door handle is being a bitch! I never had any issues with it before unless its just this cold weather...basically I have to slam my door way harder then I want to just so it shuts, otherwise it releases right away and doesn't even shut period.








Is there an easy fix? I tried spraying the hell out of the clasp part with WD40 and that didn't seem to help any...Should I remove the whole door handle from the car and take a look at that? I obviously cant lube that up while its on the car but from looking at a replacement door handle online they seem very simple.
Stupid little **** like this pisses me off easy







ugh...lol
Ive been shoveling snow all day- we got like 12 inches so far with a little more yet to come and its been windy....hell we were even under a blizzard warning! So im not in the best of moods to deal with a bitchy door handle atm lol.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Door handles - kinda normal. I usually lube mine once a year. Simply remove (two screws), spray and "work" the handle and lock cylinder a few times, and re-install. Don't forget to lube the door striker box on the door as well.
Progress is lookin' good!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Door handles - kinda normal. I usually lube mine once a year. Simply remove (two screws), spray and "work" the handle and lock cylinder a few times, and re-install. Don't forget to lube the door striker box on the door as well.
Progress is lookin' good!









What 2 screws are you talking about, the 2 allens? For the door handle I only see 1 Philips screw and for the latch/striker box part I see 2 Allen screws?








I took a quick pic of my engine while I was out there, haven't put up a new one since my first ones that I took when I bought the car lol. I left the timing belt cover off because I want to get a new timing belt on and a new tensioner. Wow the flash makes my engine bay look a lot dirtier, doesn't seem that bad looking at it normally lol.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:42 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_








What 2 screws are you talking about, the 2 allens? For the door handle I only see 1 Philips screw and for the latch/striker box part I see 2 Allen screws?


The 1 phillips screw is shown, the other is under the thin metal trim piece on the door handle itself.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The 1 phillips screw is shown, the other is under the thin metal trim piece on the door handle itself.

Ah yeah I forgot about that piece of trim that hides that screw!
So just undo those 2 screws and it easily slips in and out I take it? Or at least I hope anyway







Ill have to do this tomorrow to both my door handles & latches if its simple enough.
Thanks for the quick help btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Ah yeah I forgot about that piece of trim that hides that screw!
So just undo those 2 screws and it easily slips in and out I take it? 

Mostly. After the screws are out, slide the handle slightly towards the front of the car. There is a notch you need to clear before you pull it off the door. Then, pull it directly perpendicular to the car door. I've found it is easier if you tilt it slightly downward as you are pulling.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yawwwwwnnnn god being broke sucks lol. Sorry for the lack of updates guys but what can ya do?
Anyway Tax Returns are coming up soon! I seriously am considering a few things and one of them is a gift of rims for my rocco!
http://www.discounttiredirect....esh+X








(EXAMPLE picture obviously not the right bolt patten but i listed what I think is the right set below)
Diameter 
15.0”
Width 
6.5”
Bolt Pattern 
4-100.0mm
Offset 
38
I think these would look great on my MKII and they have a damn nice price tag on them, my only question is would they fit safely with those specs?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:03 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Today I decided to do a 2010 starter photoshoot for good measure of whatever improvements I will make over the course of this year. For the first time under my ownership the Rocco finally got to see snow! ...Only the unsalted snow of my driveway though hehe.
Not sure if you guys remember the bit of surface rust I had, I took care of it and the can of silver spray paint i picked up after primering it blended quite well with the stock silver!
Pics hot off the camera in all its stock glory:


































_Modified by Granitethewolf at 3:42 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

The '82 is looking really good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Over the past couple days I have been painstakingly cleaning off the 30 year old grime on the strut towers and I guess what would be the inside fender walls under the hood. It took forever and the only thing that worked was gas followed by a little purple power with a ton of scrubbing.
I dont really have money to do much else at the moment, I wish I could get an new aux air valve, a timing belt, and a tensioner...but those will have ta wait.
Engine bay looks a lot cleaner now

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Engine bay is cleaning up nicely, and it costs almost nothing but elbow grease. Keep at it! The car is really shaping up nicely, glad to see it found a good home.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Over the past couple days I have been painstakingly cleaning off the 30 year old grime on the strut towers... 

I was born in '82, Im not 30 years old yet damnit! haha jk. looks good


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

About 28-29 years I guess you could officially say, lol 30 is just easier for some reason







Thanks though ^^
Nothing like working on a car that's older then you. My Scirocco is like a brother that's 6 years older then me, one that I pulled from the slums, cleaned up, and forced to kick a bunch of dirty habits...










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 12:36 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

That engine bay is really impressive; nice application of elbow grease, Granite. Keep it up! Your dedication is inspirational.
Lucky you have that cleaning to do during your unemployment. I'm sure it helps to maintain sanity. I was without a job for four months last Winter. It was an unpleasant time. Hang in there. Moar Elbow Grease!
I wish you the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Cause they're gonna be sick:








Edited for page ownage











_Modified by LastMartian at 4:48 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_That engine bay is really impressive; nice application of elbow grease, Granite. Keep it up! Your dedication is inspirational.
Lucky you have that cleaning to do during your unemployment. I'm sure it helps to maintain sanity. I was without a job for four months last Winter. It was an unpleasant time. Hang in there. Moar Elbow Grease!
I wish you the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah despite my lack of funds the good ol VW pulls through keeping me occupied even though im forcing myself to keep it within my driveway/garage so it doesn't see the salty roads. I Just get pleasure from doing little things to it here and there and it also helps to keep me sane as you said lol.
Unemployment works in one way, you have ALL the time in the world and no $ to make fun use of it.








As for my Borbets in that piccy...I only have 2. I have decided upon a different set of wheels though and this is what they look like:
(EXAMPLE pic obviously not the right bolt pattern, but it comes in 4-100 w/ a 40mm offset







)








Borbet BS (Type S) rims like the 2 I got seem next to impossible to get, so I just decided to use those 2 as spare wheels.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:25 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Not much of an update other then I got my tax return papers in and I set up an appointment to get them taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The rims listed in my last post- I'll be ordering those up with a set of 195's mounted and balanced within the next 2-3 weeks, woohoo!!!







After ordering those I will still have a good chunk of $ left that will probably go to new fuel injectors, a magnaflow muffler I like, and then I'll probably put away a good bit into the savings


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Those will look very nice on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (petebee)*

So, yesterday and today its been raining all day and its been a nice 40*f outside. It stopped raining and I just couldn't help it... I took the rocco for a 90 min joyride around town and opened her up a couple times on a back road

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Shes still runnin pretty good, felt awesome driving it with the windows down just to hear the engine as I rolled around ^_^
Pics!


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

$50 paintjob
The marks on the hood are due
to not wiping the rest of the dust off.

.
.


































_Modified by scirockinit at 8:28 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_$50 paintjob
The marks on the hood are due
to not wiping the rest of the dust off.

Yeah I know I need new paint, but I'm going to keep riding on the paint I have for a while yet. I got a guy that will do it up for me in a nice Indian red for $900 when I want.
Soon to come- Rims









Paint might be last...I wouldn't want to paint the car until Ive got the engine worked over and everything is good.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I shoulda figured, I'm only getting back about half of what I thought I would...mostly because I'm on unemployment.








The rims & tires are going to have to wait... this blows, I'll just have to save up for it when I'm back to work in April.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xasss2Bn8SE
A little thing I put together out of boredom


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Yeah I know I need new paint, but I'm going to keep riding on the paint I have for a while yet. I got a guy that will do it up for me in a nice Indian red for $900 when I want.
Soon to come- Rims








Paint might be last...I wouldn't want to paint the car until Ive got the engine worked over and everything is good.


Please do not change the paint color, this was only offered on the mk2 for 82.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

Please do not change the paint color, this was only offered on the mk2 for 82.

It was? My first Scirocco was an '84 and it was the same silver as my 82 here? I figured its a common color


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Which silver is it? Diamond silver is common, but it looks like you have a hint of blue (faded) which would likely be cosmos silver - in which case yes, it only was available on the Mk 2 in '82.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm not sure, I think it is Cosmos Silver but I cant seem to find the paint code inside the door or on the inner part of the door on the driver's side?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Check the sticker below the driver's taillight in the trunk, it should give you the paint code. _If_ it's still readable.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Check the sticker below the driver's taillight in the trunk, it should give you the paint code. _If_ it's still readable.

Paint: LK5Y 
that's all I see and if I looked it up right it is Cosmos Metallic Silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

That would be it, yes. Probably my favorite color for a Scirocco. I vote to keep it the same color, but then again I'm biased.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_That would be it, yes. Probably my favorite color for a Scirocco. I vote to keep it the same color, but then again I'm biased.









Thanks, you might have convinced me to keep the same color whenever the time comes to get it repainted. I just have a thing for deep shades of red...








Aside from the paint stuffs nobody said anything about my video! lol
repost:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xasss2Bn8SE


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I decided to put some new (but used) rubber on my Borbets

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I really gotta get 2 more of these


























_Modified by Granitethewolf at 3:51 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I also vote to keep it Cosmos silver. It's a neat color, and the fact it was only available one year for the Mk2 makes it even cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I also vote to keep it Cosmos silver. It's a neat color, and the fact it was only available one year for the Mk2 makes it even cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

And for that matter, only one year on the Mk 1 as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While I love a deep red, I would rather find a car in that color than try and do a color change on what you have, especially considering yours is a Cosmos car. I looooove the '82s in Surinam Red w/ brown plaid. Same thing for the Titian Red '85s with the brown cloth....
Oh, and the wheels look nice! Haven't watched the video but I'm at work....


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Was a nice day outside and the roads were pretty clean so I went for a joyride

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Pics of course:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Decided to repaint my radiator fan cover/shroud/dam or whatever its called.








Installed:










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 5:58 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*What a great project!*

Granite,
I just picked up on this today and you're doing an awesome job. I've had a couple of Sciroccos ('80 and an '85) and just loved them. Keep up the good work!
A couple of things about your cold starting issue that you might want to look into. I had a lot of trouble with mine in that regard, too. Timing and fuel mixture are pretty critical, as are vacuum leaks. You've addressed most of the vacuum leaks, so it would seem, but, I found one on my '85 that was never brought up anywhere. If possible, remove the idle air bypass screw (the 8mm 'bolt' on the back of the throttle body that sets your idle speed). There should be a rubber o-ring on it. A tiny one. Mine was completely rotten, so, I replaced it. It was a bit more difficult to put back in after this, but, it made a substantial difference in how the car idled.
Make sure that your timing is dead-on. I'll defer to other experts in this regard because I had mine set for high altitude, so, I don't know where, exactly, yours should be set. Dovetailing with timing, your air/fuel mix is very important. I don't know about yours, but, mine had a little 2-prong 'Molex' connector that was tuck up behind some cabling right behind the ignition coil. Look for one on your car. This plug doesn't have anything connected to it(other than the wires coming into the back of it, of course). This plug is inline with the oxygen sensor. You can put the probes of a dwell meter into the connector and take readings that indicate pretty much what your air/fuel mixture is. With the engine timing and idle speed set properly and the engine running and warm, the dwell meter should oscillate between about 30 degrees and 45 degrees, back and forth, at about 2 second cycles. If it's roughly between these figures, your a/f mix is good. If not, use a 3mm allen key in the little hole on the top of the fuel distributor/air intake (between the intake boot and the fuel distributor) and turn it very, very slowly until the dwell is where is within the values I mentioned above. This process does, of course, assume that your oxygen sensor is good. Now, this isn't the perfect way to tune it, but, it'll get you very close. I did it on my 'rocco and it ran PERFECTLY. 
Just my $0.02. 
Keep up the good work.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: What a great project! (siegrisd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siegrisd* »_ I don't know about yours, but, mine had a little 2-prong 'Molex' connector that was tuck up behind some cabling right behind the ignition coil. Look for one on your car. This plug doesn't have anything connected to it(other than the wires coming into the back of it, of course). This plug is inline with the oxygen sensor. 

I always wondered what that "unused" plug was for! Thanks for the insight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Granite, you should throw the borbets on the same side of the car so you (I really mean we) can get a better idea of what it would look like.








Here's my old roommates corrado with the same borbets. Just the 17" 5x100 versions.










_Modified by baupfhor at 9:04 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: What a great project! (siegrisd)*

i to have always wondered what the hell it was for. Ive cut mine end off. Please show pic.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (scirockinit)*

car is looking really nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (Jacob Matthew)*

Thanks everyone! 
Awesome, thanks for giving me ideas to check for siegrisd, I will have to check the o-ring for my idle screw and see what i can do about checking the mixture as you mentioned. First I have to (Or I'd like to lol) get a new timing belt and a new tensioner on before I do that and get the car retimed. I also want a new set of fuel injectors.... among many other parts hehe. 
Lately I haven't been up to much, its been in the mid 40's out and I decided to take my rocco on the hour long drive to a friend's place and as I had figured it made it just fine ^^ Oh the fun of watching people gawk at you on the highway....I even had a 2.0T Passat slow down and follow me for like 20 minutes before he decided to pass me lol. The roads have been nice and rain is coming so its good news for me that I can drive the rocco again without having to worry about going through salty sloppy winter crap.
I will be back to work some time early in April so I can happily feed my Rocco some new parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Discounted auto parts FTW?







I get all mine at 10% above store cost at Napa hehe


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_Granite, you should throw the borbets on the same side of the car so you (I really mean we) can get a better idea of what it would look like.









LOL I might do that but it depends how lazy im feeling... I guess a good time to try is when I change out my front rotors lol.
Id really like to get 2 more but I doubt I'll be able to get any, im pretty sure ill just end up getting a set of the rims I listed in a previous post since they are cheap, look great, and are easily available here in the US.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (Granitethewolf)*

Today I just got back from my 1st mini road trip in my Scirocco. I took it for an hour ride to a buddy's place in another city and stayed there for a few days and drove it another hour back to my place without any issues at all







The looks of awe on people's faces is so entertaining that you get when you drive this car. I just love it hahaha, especially when the ricers eye you up








I just got done pampering her a little more by grinding away a couple small rust bubble clusters and as mentioned above I removed my engine's idle screw and checked out the washer on it. It is kinda flat and hard as rock LOL... I just cleaned it off and then oiled it up before putting it back in. I'll probably end up prying off the old o-ring on it and putting a new one on it soon enough.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What a great project! (Granitethewolf)*

My old o-ring was loose and coming out.
I used plumbing tape on the threads (temp fix) and it's worked great ever since (still a temp fix...)


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (Rannoch)*

No updates other then a car wash today and I painstakingly repainted my hatch emblems by hand with silver paint.



_Modified by Granitethewolf at 12:02 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great project! (Granitethewolf)*

I got an extra $100 to blow on the Rocco so I just ordered a new Timing belt & a Timing belt tensioner.... I got $60 left *scratches his head* 
I wonder if I can get a bracket so I can remove my AC compressor and all my AC stuff for $60 or less shipped. Anyone know where I can get such a thing?







That or what other goodies could I buy










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 11:07 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: What a great project! (Granitethewolf)*

just take it out. I took mine out of my 82 and have had no probs. no need to buy anthing its just gonna be a empty black box there. No mods or probs with belts and i just cut the alluminum lines out and removed the condenser in front of the radiator and now i get a cooler engine but thats it. its a 15lb removal and ive heard u'll get better gas mileage without the AC hooked up but who knows.
No probs tho and your hearing this strait from another 82 owner. 
Mine was a 12 year garage sitter before i got her... Good find for u ive been watching and reading your thread for a long ass time


















_Modified by scirockinit at 10:19 AM 3-12-2010_


_Modified by scirockinit at 10:21 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Opps, context. The definitive deleting your A/C in multiple ways thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3335420


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

No need for that **** u dont have power steering do u?? just remove the BIF silver compressor and cut its belt. Cut both lines or remove them. 1 runs up in the firewall and pass side and the other runs to condenser...(i do believe there were only 2. Then cut electrical wires and pull condenser. if u want It to look all super cool then u can buy the ac delete kit.
mine looks like this now


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockinit)*

I don't have power steering (and im glad I dont...1 less thing to worry about lol) anyway thanks! I think im gonna go ahead next chance I get and remove the AC compressor & all the lines. I'll just do as you did and leave the old bracket in there that holds the compressor in place and remove everything else.








Also, my AC system still has pressure in it. I'm guessing I should push the bleeder valve and hold it to let all the pressure out and also do this out in my driveway just in case there is any fluid left in the system? Also what should I do with the hoses that run back into the inside of the car, should I plug them after i cut em off?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:33 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_ 
Also, my AC system still has pressure in it. I'm guessing I should push the bleeder valve and hold it to let all the pressure out and also do this out in my driveway just in case there is any fluid left in the system? Also what should I do with the hoses that run back into the inside of the car, should I plug them after i cut em off?

_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:33 PM 3-12-2010_

Ill be the first to say that you should really have your A/C refrigerant recovered properly by a shop.... however, if a tree falls in the woods and nothing is around to hear it, does it really make a sound? If you catch my drift.... just be sure that tree falls in a well ventilated area (outside) and use a rag, it can be messy. Don't use the schrader valve unless you can use something to hold it open while it drains, you dont want to be standing there the whole time breathing that stuff. Just crack open a line and go do something else, dont want to be hit by that falling tree.


_Modified by baupfhor at 5:55 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Granite's 1982 Scirocco Update Thread (Granitethewolf)*

great find. the sport wheels will look good on it. they are actually same as what i have on my 82.(car doesnt look near as good). on the napa deal, good score. i have the same set up (wife is store manager). also try world pac. great price and lots of parts. i will try to post pic so you get genral idea on the wheels.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_Ill be the first to say that you should really have your A/C refrigerant recovered properly by a shop.... 

A friend of mine that is a certified head mechanic at one of the shops I trust for jobs I cant do myself held in the little bleeder (kinda pushes like a tire air valve) and said that my AC system has air pressure in it but there is no refrigerant left in it according to the way it smells. So really I shouldn't have to worry about leaking much...if any refrigerant. 
I'll still play it safe and cut a little hole into one of the main hoses and let it air out for a while as mentioned before I begin removing stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

what ever R12 was left in mine came out when the HACKSAW hit them alluminum lines lol.

U can plug them or not. prob would be a good idea too the. 
Also are u looking to lower? like coilover suspension? i found a GREAT cheap one.
No the 16v duckbill spoiler will not fit. u have to either Mod the wing or your hatch or both.
i had to drill 2 holes in hatch and do some modding to wing. But it looks good! Also get a 16v body kit.
ever since i put my 16v kit on ive never wanted to go back


_Modified by scirockinit at 6:18 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_what ever R12 was left in mine came out when the HACKSAW hit them alluminum lines lol.

U can plug them or not. prob would be a good idea too the. 
Also are u looking to lower? like coilover suspension? i found a GREAT cheap one.
No the 16v duckbill spoiler will not fit. u have to either Mod the wing or your hatch or both.
i had to drill 2 holes in hatch and do some modding to wing. But it looks good! Also get a 16v body kit.
ever since i put my 16v kit on ive never wanted to go back

_Modified by scirockinit at 6:18 AM 3-13-2010_

After I get a nice set of rims I want to lower the car around 2 inches for a nice stance. Got a link to these cheap coils? That and how do they ride? I was planning on just buying a decent set of H&R lowering springs.
I have been thinking about getting the 16V body kit as well, I probably should since I do love how they look hehehe.
Scirokinit are you on YIM or AIM at all? Or is anyone else for that matter? I have friends from other car forums im on on IM's but none from here







Would be cool to chat.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

I bought them for my car and i can raise them or lower them as i please. These are supposed to be knock offs of fk's i do believe. They are Great! Extremely strong and very stiff. Ive dont alot of research on these first and it appears to have no problems thats ive see besides the fact you'll need spacers for the front to clear the spring. But face it All rocco look good wiht the right sized spacers all around or a GOOD off set wheel.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d257c

Im thinking now i should have just got a 16v lol i want more speed and this 82 just wasnt made for it. So i might be on my way to a 1.8l jh ....which isnt fast either but its more than the 82's 1.7.
Anyways yes i have AIM [email protected]


_Modified by scirockinit at 1:19 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d257c


Hmmmm... I'd be very interested in how those turn out. Please post your experiences.
Granite:
I had some H&Rs on my TT when I first bought it and they were SUPER stiff. I had a SPAX kit on my Rocco and those were quite stiff, too. Be careful with lowering kits because your ride can get super uncomfortable and punishing for daily driving. 
Just my $0.02 again.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (siegrisd)*

i have those on my car now and they are GREAT handling (exspecialy hard cornering) Absolutley more than i could have asked for. They arent EXTREMELY teeth shattering stiff but they are stiff enough that after u hit the first speed bump u learn uber quick to go WAY SLOW. The backs are quiet stiff and ive noticed i over steer a bit now because im used to the looser stock suspension.
For $289 these are the best thing ive put money into for my car.
on 195 60 14s ive got the tires right at the tirewell and ive still got 3" in front and 2 1/2 " in back that i can still lower. 
Im in love. 
Even if they did break which i doubt will happen anytime soon (VERY WELL MADE) ill spend the 289 for a second set.
they also make these for mk3 mk4 mk5 just look them up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by scirockinit at 10:10 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockinit)*

Thanks for the ideas and all guys

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Today I wrenched on my car for a couple hours and removed all of my AC equipment for the most part, the Compressor was a royal pain in the ass to get all 8 bolts that holds it to its bracket. The Condenser was actually very easy to remove. Tomorrow ill see what I can get for scrap metal for the compressor & condenser, Id be happy with $5-10 lol.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

there u go. watch your tempature of your car now and see if it runs colder now since your getting direct wind to your radiator.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockinit)*

Didn't do much today. My new timing belt and tensioner came in today so I'll have to get those put in soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I drove around a bit and filled up the tank so shes ready for the short road trip to my friend's place tomorrow. The car is running a tad cooler without the AC condenser in front of the radiator...which I had expected








I was feeling over areas that have some surface rust and on the flat outer ring around the front drivers side fender I hit a soft spot and actually caused a little crack in a weak spot.







Looks like I'll be buying a new fender sometime soon... If I can find any lol.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:41 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

WOOT I just discovered I'm not the only Vortex member in my town, I just found 3L3M3NT on here. Sent him a pm to see if he wants to chat and meet up some time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

there u go. watch your tempature of your car now and see if it runs colder now since your getting direct wind to your radiator.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I was feeling over areas that have some surface rust and on the flat outer ring around the front drivers side fender I hit a soft spot and actually caused a little crack in a weak spot.







Looks like I'll be buying a new fender sometime soon... If I can find any lol.


Fenders aren't too bad if you're willing to have them shipped.
Let me know if you find a perfect passenger side fender with that driver's side one... propane tanks are vicious.


_Modified by Rannoch at 8:47 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Major BUMP!
Today I got 4 of these wrapped in 195's ordered and they should be in by the end of this week








Example pic:








Detailed specs:
Offset: 40mm 
Backspacing: 5.35" 
Bolt Pattern: 4-100
Rec. Tire Size: 195/50-15
Weight: 17.0lbs.
Scheduled Delivery: March 25th.
2 days away, I'm so excited- and damn thats fast shipping!










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:35 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice, those will look pretty sweet on your car. 
Just read through the whole thread, it's a perfect example of why the Vortex rocks.


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

sweet lookin wheels. wanna see them on it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snafu73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snafu73* »_sweet lookin wheels. wanna see them on it.

Thanks, I got all my lug nuts cracked so as soon as the new rims/tires come in I can easily put em all on








My tracking updated and all looks good, I should get them some time tomorrow morning(or today technically)- better set my alarm clock lol.


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 1:06 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Prepare for the photo flood, the Goods came in today:








Cropping and editing in progress- will post up pics of them on my car in just a few mins


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Alas the long awaited pics:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

the wheels do look good.

didn't/couldn't read the whole thread...didja do suspension yet? if not...what're the plans?


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Okay, now... you can knock this junk off...*

You're really making me miss mine, now.








This project is REALLY looking good!! You're doing an outstanding job. Keep up the good work. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_the wheels do look good.

didn't/couldn't read the whole thread...didja do suspension yet? if not...what're the plans?









No I haven't done anything with my suspension yet but I have plans. I'm looking to get a 2.5-3" drop to give it a much nicer stance. Id also like to get some spacers for the rear 2 rims to flush them out with the fenders.
Before suspension I'm goona grab the Jetex cat-back exhaust system, then comes suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Before suspension I'm goona grab the Jetex cat-back exhaust system, then comes suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

I am able to purchase a GX longblock from a 1988 VW Jetta with the 8v engine locally from a fellow vortexer for pretty cheap. 
I want to know if I should buy it and if I can use the 2.0L bottom end with my 1.7l head & transmission. 
Is it worth it? 
Is it difficult? 
What all do I need to mount the bottom end?
If its worth it I just wanted it to rebuild the bottom end on a stand also to keep handy as a spare encase anything would happen to my bottom end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I searched on ABA engines and I didnt find much on them. Please help me out guys








I started a new thread about this topic:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4822029


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 6:29 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Can't help you out but I like your car and the style it has, nice wheels, awesome color, looks very good.

greets


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Well today I purchased the GX longblock out of that 1988 Jetta GL







(I put $50 down, still owe 50 on it) 
Going to be fun taking that out of the car with a fellow vortexer named Nug.
Other then that nor much going on. A couple more miles and my rocco will hit 156K miles, gotta love it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I start work next week Monday, YAY....will be so nice to have that cash flow again...the '82 is hungry for parts hehe.











_Modified by Granitethewolf at 8:07 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

What is the easiest way to change out the instrument cluster light bulbs? The Bentley says you dont have to remove the cluster to do it but it doesn't show any pictures or anything and the description sucks. 
I have the cover off the bottom steering panel so I can see behind the cluster but I cant find the damn bulbs at all.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Okay I got the old instrument cluster lights out and one is burnt out and the other appears to be okayish I think? I'm guessing they both have to work to create a closed circuit because when my cluster lights do work its fully lit, but thats rare when they would ever work.
Anyone know if I can pick these up at any regular auto store? They look kinda like modified Christmas tree light bulbs.








I might just say screw it and tomorrow I may just buy 2 LEDs for the instrument cluster and wire them in with a little toggle switch to turn them on and off.
I also tested my instrument voltage regulator while I was at it and it failed epically showing almost 12 volts when its supposed to show a min of 9.5 and a max of 10.5 volts. Will this hurt anything?










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 1:33 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Dont know about hurting anything, but if anyone knows how to pull that cluster without pulling the dash or dropping the streering rack please let me know. I need to replace my cluster BC that lil oil modulor went bad and now over 2k its BBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP all the way down the road.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_Dont know about hurting anything, but if anyone knows how to pull that cluster without pulling the dash or dropping the streering rack please let me know. I need to replace my cluster BC that lil oil modulor went bad and now over 2k its BBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP all the way down the road.

To pull the cluster all u gotta do is remove your steering wheel, then remove the 2 top inner screws that holds the cluster cover thing, then there's a screw that holds the cluster in and after thats out tilt the cluster forward reach back and pinch the speedo cable clip and pull that cable out. After that you can lift the cluster up a bit and pull it out to move the cluster around a bit then you can pull off the 2 electrical plugs that go into it. 
The speedo cable/connection plugs can also be reached easier by removing the cover above the gas/brake/clutch pedals.
Anyway I just got done wiring in 2 new bulbs to light my cluster, I ran them on a separate circuit of their own and I can turn them on and off with a little toggle switch I have set up below the hazard lights switch. I originally was going to go with LED's but I found out the hard way that they just instantly burn out when they run off a car battery








Either way I got cluster lights now so alls good, and im no longer afraid to pull my cluster out if I need to for anything haha. 


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 3:58 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Got some pics with a fellow Vortexer named 3L3M3NT that has one badass TDi

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Double BUMP, I shortened my rear bumper today, I didnt realize that I had the gas strut bumpers so I just cut a hole into the struts to release the pressure and pushed in my rear bumper.
I'm thinking about doing it to the front bumper now too...Should I?


























_Modified by Granitethewolf at 10:58 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
Anyway I just got done wiring in 2 new bulbs to light my cluster, I ran them on a separate circuit of their own and I can turn them on and off with a little toggle switch I have set up below the hazard lights switch. 























Why not actually fix the issue rather than band-aid it? I would be very suspect of the headlight switch itself.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_






















Why not actually fix the issue rather than band-aid it? I would be very suspect of the headlight switch itself.

I dont think its my switch to be honest, I think it may be my printed circuit board. Either way I didn't damage anything or modify anything when I put in my own lights, I can just as easily take them out if needed.
I went ahead and shortened my front bumper too:
















Looks MUCH better, I like it










_Modified by Granitethewolf at 11:34 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

looking better with shorter bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

by hand or did u bump it? also what color was the fluid i was telling u about?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_by hand or did u bump it? also what color was the fluid i was telling u about?

I sat on the ground and pushed them in by the corners with my feet, it actually wasn't very hard at all. The fluid didn't come out until after I started to push and it was as you see it on the floor- clear and it smelled kinda like brake fluid to be honest


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

I took another little photoshoot after shorting my bumpers:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Not VW/Scirocco related but I MIGHT be trading my daily driver....
I just got off the phone with a lady that is selling a 1995 Acura Integra with 130K miles on it for $2000 and the ONLY problem with it is that it has a flat tire.... LOL
The car is in great shape overall and looks pretty clean inside and out.
I told her about my 91 sable with 57K miles on it and she sounded awestruck that I was offering her a car for trade with that low of mileage! She totally sounded like she wanted to go for it! Shes going to call me back tomorrow and let me know what she wants to do, I hope she goes for it!


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 12:12 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

So yeah, I pretty much have that Integra now, 129K miles on it and only for $1500. She said she wouldn't mind at all having me pay her over a couple months while my dad pays me for my Sable

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Great news. Japanese cars are pretty damn reliable for the most part. Glad to see the Scirocco will be saved from having to brave the harsh Wisconsin winter elements.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Great news. Japanese cars are pretty damn reliable for the most part. Glad to see the Scirocco will be saved from having to brave the harsh Wisconsin winter elements. 

First of all My Scirocco will never see harsh winter roads, I always like to have a good daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well this one after sitting all winter long no longer is getting any spark







Going to have to do some reading as to why its not sparking ><
I'm goona try a new rotor, the current one was pretty gummed up- I sanded it clean but that didnt help any.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_
First of all My Scirocco will never see harsh winter roads, I always like to have a good daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good to hear!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Nataku)*

My Rocco now has a fellow hatchback buddie 
















Drove her home, she drives GREAT but needs a little TLC

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









My dad is buying my Sable, he allready gave me a little $ today to hang onto it for him ^^


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Not much new, the integra has been getting my attention as its been needing a bit of maintenance as I pay it off. 
Anyway today I'm going to drive the rocco to work, its been almost a week since ive driven her and I miss it








I just want to get this Integra done and ready to go so when I hand my keys over to my dad for my old Sable I know it wont let me down. That and also I want to get back to buying stuff for my rocco http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally picked up a new alternator for my rocco and a new brake master cyl for the acura. The bearings in my alt are shot and they make a bunch of noise lol. 

Argh, still getting used to the new forum format, also for some reason firefox isnt remembering my password with the new forums >


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Woot, new alternator installed.... god the AC bracket makes the job a pain in the ass! Now that the old alt is out of the car (the original from 1982) i can really tell by spinning it by hand that the bearings in it were shot, it makes a soft dragging almost grinding sound lol.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great thread!! Just read all 27 pages last night and this morning. Keep up the good work. The rocco would look 100% better if you could get the front end down even an inch or so. I have cut two coils off the front of 8v's and 16v's without any adverse affect to handeling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

rocco858488 said:


> Great thread!! Just read all 27 pages last night and this morning. Keep up the good work. The rocco would look 100% better if you could get the front end down even an inch or so. I have cut two coils off the front of 8v's and 16v's without any adverse affect to handeling. Just my 2 cents.


 Thanks for the support, and yeah I do plan on buying coilovers this year... I want to lower my car around 2-3 inches front and rear and I plan on buying the Jetex catback exhaust system this year too, going to be sexy after I get those installed


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Not much for updates, ive just been doing what is the funnest thing of all- driving the car on a daily basis and it never gets boring 

As many of you may know I removed my AC equipment and recently replaced my alternator with a new one. Yesterday I installed a little home made brace (A steel pipe that is spaced properly using washers and held in using a large bolt and lock nut) that adds a little support to the empty ac compressor bracket so the tension on the alternator belt is more consistent. 
If any of you have removed your AC compressor I would highly advise you guys to make up a brace of some sort to help stabilize the AC bracket. I will post up a pic of mine some time soon. 

Other then that alls good, got $500 to go on the Integra DD and im working as fast as I can so I can get back to my rocco :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Pic of my little pipe-brace for my rocco's empty AC bracket. Engine is also clean as usual


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I spent a few hours doing a little rust work and cleaning out my interior. 

This may sound stupid but while vacuuming out my car I noticed that the little nub under the gas pedal that limits how far down you can push the pedal was loose. I tightened it down and gained about 1/4" of extra "open throttle" I still have it up enough so it doesn't pull too hard on the cable and stress it out. That little extra bit of open throttle made a bit of a difference it feels like! I hope it wont hurt anything that I adjusted that. :screwy:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Tonight I just got back from my first Vdub meet! Myself and another local vortexer put together a little meet/cruise this weekend and it turned out to be just an awesome afternoon! To see more here is the thread on it, I just got done posting up pics and vids on the page link listed:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898787-Door-County-Cruise-Monday-May-31-2010/page2

After getting home from the meet I swissed out part of the bottom of my CIS intake box. The MK1 rabbit that showed up at the meet had a swissed airbox and it had a really nice sound to it. Yeah I know the performance gains are little to virtually non-existent. I cut out the far side of the box that is away from the engine block so it sucks in colder air. :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I decided to take a look at my heat shield on the exhaust manifold because I got sick of listening to it rattle lol. 

I noticed what looks to be an air hose going from the exhaust mani heat shield to the cis air filter box for a hot air induction.... the hose is basically shot and the heat shield is rusted away and junk. I am wondering if it would hurt anything to remove the heat shield and that hose I am talking about  

I tied it up using a piece of speaker wire as a temporary fix to stop the rattle. The hose clamped to the heat shield is the hose in question, thats the one I said runs to the intake box.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got done removing the rotten half of the heat shield pictured above, its in horrible shape :banghead: 

shouldn't hurt anything to drive around without it on as by the looks it didn't do much of anything other then rattle and add weight


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

A fellow vortexer and I stripped down the engine bay in his 88 Jetta yesterday. We were going to finish pulling the long block today but we got rained out :banghead: 

Here is a pic of my 1.8l GX long block. A lil dirty but less then 100K miles on it.  









The worksite:


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

excellent work! 

you're lucky you got a scirocco. you wouldn't get this kind of sincere support in the mk3 forms if you paid them much less just asking!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWJETTY said:


> excellent work!
> 
> you're lucky you got a scirocco. you wouldn't get this kind of sincere support in the mk3 forms if you paid them much less just asking!


 Thanks! 

Yeah I love my Rocco and I love our little "Scirocco" corner of the Vortex and its members. I cant thank you guys enough for all the support you've given me. 
Also so far all the local Vortexers near me have all been really cool, ive had nothing but an awesome experience from the Vortex :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Not really an update unless you consider putting belt dressing on your alternator belt an update  

Today after filling up at a gas station 2 younger guys (kids to most of you but they were just a bit younger then me and im only 22) kinda randomly yelled out "Nice car!" with a wave. I dont think they were sarcastic at all and the way they looked over my rocco they seemed all interested as I rolled by them :thumbup:


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

Might want to hang on to the heat shield and especially the hose that goes to the intake, I failed an emissions inspection for that part not being there.I dont know about whether or not your state smog tests or not (yet) but the hose is somewhat hard to find, in my experience.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

kauboi said:


> Might want to hang on to the heat shield and especially the hose that goes to the intake, I failed an emissions inspection for that part not being there.I dont know about whether or not your state smog tests or not (yet) but the hose is somewhat hard to find, in my experience.


 I actually threw it away because the hose was ripped and was in bad shape overall....and the heat shield was in even worse shape rusted thin as can be and just rotten. 
The state I live in doesn't smog test, in fact with older cars in my state you can get away with not having a cat on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I changed the oil in da rokko, meh lol.

Recently (about a week ago) I noticed my brake pedal is starting to slowly fade as I sit on it! It gets firm again the instant I let off and push back down but of course the longer I hold it then it starts to slowly fade again. 
FFFFF...  Am I safe to assume my brake master cylinder is shot or is there something simpler I can check for first?  I just know if its my brake MC that job is going to be a BITCH, I had a hell of a time with the brake MC on my Integra and that only had 2 brake lines going to it....I believe our sciroccos have like 4 lines going to them :banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got my new brake master Cyl on order. I tried my 10mm flared nut wrench on the brake lines and it seems too small and my 12mm flared nut wrench is too big so it looks like I got to pick up an 11mm flared nut wrench eh? If I can even find one of course...:banghead:


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

It is definitely an eleven. I still use a 10mm that I filed down to be an 11mm (back in 92')


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got my old brake master cyl out, I cleaned the brake fluid tank up as much as I could and I just got done popping it into the new master cyl. Anyone know what that thing is that's right below the master cyl, its like a large Tee with a couple brake lines on it, some of which go to the master cylinder.
Tonight I plan on installing the new master cyl and hopefully getting ahold of a friend to come over and help me prime it and bleed the car and itll be good to go. :thumbup:

Edit:
Job done, I burped the new brake master cylinder on my workbench and installed it in the rocco. No more brake fade FTW! :beer: Felt good taking her out for a ride after having it sit for about a week, now I can finally drive it again and give the Integra a break.
Its much more drivable... or I should say stoppable lol, tomorrow a friend is going to help me give her a good bleed if all goes as planned.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

So I just had a dream you were selling your car. 

I know I'm crazy. :screwy:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

20th#0000 said:


> So I just had a dream you were selling your car.
> 
> I know I'm crazy. :screwy:


:what: Whaaaa? Lol why me? I already sold my first MK2 rocco.... this one isnt going ANYWHERE! :thumbup: Unless someone plows into me and totals my car, knock on wood.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Last night I stripped out my window washer fluid tank and all the lines, it didnt work anyway so it only makes for a less cluttered engine bay woot :thumbup: 
I also have been meaning to ask about the electrical wires that ran to the AC sensors/switches, can I remove them? There seems to be a wire that loops back someplace that is still connected to something....perhaps the AC on/off switch inside the car? 

I just got back from a friend's place and he helped me bleed all the lines, my new brake master cylinder works great and the car stops better then ever


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today another vortexer and I finished pulling my GX block from his 88 jetta. Needless to say it HARDLEY fit into the back of my Integra :laugh: Pics when I get home since I forgot to bring my camera :banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

The Integra delivered a little gift for my Rocco 









Now im just trying to figure out how to get it out of the car without damaging anything


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

I just got done removing the intake and exhaust manifolds from my GX block, now I am wondering how do I remove that big automatic flywheel? The Bentley only seems to show procedure to remove the flywheel/clutch setup for a manual trans? Anyone


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Engine is out of the back of my car thanks to a fellow vortexer named 3L3M3NT that is local to me, we managed to lift it out by hand.









I also removed the automatic flywheel/torque converter.


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

its crazy, ive had pretty much all the same problems with my 83 that you have. 
however mine had sat in my parents garage since 1998 :banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

fundmc said:


> its crazy, ive had pretty much all the same problems with my 83 that you have.
> however mine had sat in my parents garage since 1998 :banghead:


What are the chances eh? lol... Hope my thread here might have been able to help ya out some :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally after about a month of no updates at ALL... Next week Thursday I planned on buying the 2.25" TT catback exhaust with the magnaflow muffler off of GAP for $245, Im just wondering how much shipping will be but I figured I should be safe by setting aside $300 to cover it all. 
With this same paycheck I also gotta pick up an engine stand for my 1.8 GX block so I can get started on that little project too... 

Other then that ive just been driving and enjoying her! Way its meant to be I guess :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I ordered a replica Kamei eyelid and tomorrow im ordering up my 2.25" TT catback exhaust with a magnaflow muffler! Ah feels good to burn some cash in the name of the Scirocco :beer: 

Aside from that I worked on my 1.8l GX block a bit. I removed the water pump, oil filter housing, and the timing belt with tensioner. 
Ended up stripping one of the two allen bolts when I tried removing the little plate to the left of the oil filter housing, now im wondering how im going to get that out...:banghead:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.asashop.org/autoinc/may2003/techtotech.htm


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Rannoch said:


> http://www.asashop.org/autoinc/may2003/techtotech.htm


Awesome tips :beer:

Today I ordered my 2.25" TT exhaust w/ the magnaflow muffler, cant wait to get that in next week! Would also be epic if my Kamei eyelid came in next week as well 

Today I also picked up a heat gun and went over both my front and rear bumpers toasting them just enough to bring them back to a nice shade of glossy black, looks just like I used some "back to black" or something similar only this should last much longer :thumbup:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

I've done my share of bolt extracting. Not gonna buy a cheap harbor freight kit again.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Good news is that my Techtonics exhaust system shipped out and its expected to be in on the 19th! :beer: Still waiting on paypal to clear for my Kamei Eyelid, wont be long. :thumbup:

Bad news is that I decided to poke around a rusty spot on the middle area of the driver's side rocker panel/floorboard and I discovered some rot that I didnt think was as bad as it really is :banghead: The rot is the primered up spot in this pic:








Its soft enough that while pushing up on it I can push the carpet up on the edge of the driver's side a little inside the car. 

Is there anything I can do? Should I be concerned or is this relatively fixable for an auto body shop? Its fairly small and it wont spread fast because I dont let my Scirocco see winter roads... 

Also what can I do to slow it down until I can get it fixed? Should I grind it down a little, primer the hell out of it and buy a little truck bed liner to spread over it? 
I'm not able to cut anything out and reweld anything because I dont have a welder or sheet metal, I do know how and am pretty good at MIG welding though lol. I know ideally its going to have to be cut out and a plate welded back over it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesomeness has arrived :thumbup:









Soon to be installed, its my 2.25" Techtonics catback exhaust system


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

I think por-15 is your best bet to stop the rust. I am no expert, but I think cutting and welding is the only way to fix it right. At least being on the bottom you could use raw sheet metal. I don't think its a problem in the short term.


----------



## hawaiian_az (Feb 21, 2010)

Good job!!! Rocco coming along nicely :laugh: Here some pics of my 83 Wolfsburg Rocco 1.8 JH. I had that same A/C unit. That thing is a pain in the butt, I pulled out that heavy compressor and removed the annoying brackets. Got a new crank pulley from golf - used a straight bracket for alt.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

^ I have the same bracket that came with my GX engine that came out of an 88 Jetta, but im not going to bother with it for now. Ill use it when my GX block goes in :thumbup:

Btw nice work on your 83, looks pretty clean :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Win!:









Rev:


Drive By:


Interior Sound: (my oil pressure warning circuit is bad thats the buzzer/flashing light... and almost missed a shift, shoulda been paying less attention to the camera )


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So yeah rust pisses me off :banghead:

I just found out that the rust on where the floorboard meets the drivers side rocker edge is bad enough that when I sit down on the seat the floor actually flexes a bit and it pushes down on the rusty soft spot.... Its still stable enough that the seat wont fall out or whatever, but I want to get this fixed before it gets bad ><

Anyone know the rough cost to get something like that cut out and replaced with fresh metal? Area where the floor meets the drivers side rocker panel, about 3"s wide worth of metal running most the way under the door... 

Help me out guys if you can.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So today I stopped at a couple body shops and I found a local one I liked, he quoted me around $350-$400 to have that rust cleaned out of there and to have that all welded over. I will probably go with this guy, he seems like hes done a lot of rust work :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

My Kamei eyelid showed up in the mail today.... but I seem to be having problems installing it 










Will it not work with my 1982 headlight setup.... or what? :banghead: It doesn't seam to fit over the headlight adjustment screws.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

^ So it appears I had to trim it down to fit my US headlights, so I got the job done 

Quick and crappy pics lol


















I love how it looks, I just need to get a badgeless grille next so it fits a little better. I have a feeling its pushing down on my big ass VW badge on my front grille.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

What happened behind the license plate?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I always thought the Mk2's should've had the eyebrow standard. :thumbup: 

They look so much better that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Rannoch said:


> What happened behind the license plate?


It was that way when I bought it- that corner is pushed in. I need a new fender to fix it I believe.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> It was that way when I bought it- that corner is pushed in. I need a new fender to fix it I believe.


A rubber mallet and some pieces of wood and a proper application of force should allow you to pound that out into a semblance of how it's supposed to look.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Rannoch said:


> A rubber mallet and some pieces of wood and a proper application of force should allow you to pound that out into a semblance of how it's supposed to look.


Easier said then done, there is a plate that is blocking me from having good access to where its bent under there, its kinda messed up. :banghead: I should get a pic of it some time to show what im talking about.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

I know what you're talking about.
I dropped my car on an empty propane tank.

Maybe mine wasn't as bad as yours but I was able to pull/knock it back into a little better shape.
Though I pulled out my fender, it's toast. I'm just waiting till I can afford a new one.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Messed around with my new HD camcorder :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

I think my Warm up regulator is finally toast, my rough starts are beginning to take longer and longer before it smooths out. 
I can tell the cold start valve is working because it fires up on all 4 and then less then a second later it barely idles with a really bad misfire. The misfire goes away as soon as I touch the throttle. So my cold idle is **** :banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Been a while! Lately my rocco has just been a garage-whore... I haven't been driving her much because the starter is basically shot on it 

Today my new starter came in, gotta get it installed soon here.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got my new starter installed, finally I can drive the Rocco more before I have to park her for the winter. :beer:

Slow times with updates I know... lately the cash flow has been directed towards a vacation I have coming up, and my Integra also has been needing a few things to get it fully winter ready. :beer:


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWJETTY said:


> any updates?


Sadly nope. Ive been laid off work so the car is just sitting comfy in my garage. no money to do anything for now. When the roads are clean and dry I take her out for a quick spin once in a while to keep her fresh. Last time i drove it though my turn signal return switch broke so i had to manually push it back to the off position after using it :banghead: no idea how hard that is to fix.

So i'm still around guys. I still prowl the forums just ive been rather silent. Spring, spring... cant wait for things to warm up and the snow to go away...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So its been a couple months, a rather long and boring winter....and ive had a bit of job drama :facepalm:

So after my planned job backed out on me and my unemployment got cut off I survived 2 weeks without having any income whatsoever...No big deal though, I am now back to work! Ive also moved...
I moved 2 hours south of Sturgeon bay and I now live in Ripon Wi. I managed to get a new job that was the same as my old one just run by better people.
The '82 rocco is still around! My next trip to move more of my stuff down here will involve packing all my garage stuff into the rocco and driving it on the 2 hour trip loaded as full as i can get it (and hopefully itll handle it okay, atho im sure itll be fine ) 

So yeah... still alive just too busy to work on my own cars lol.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Your interior is sweet.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

xenergy_one said:


> Looks like $100 worth of Scirocco to me.


You stole it.That is a way cleaner than my $300 82.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Summer 2011 photoshoot*

My latest change:
Finally got around to removing the dead weight of my never-used rear wiper, looks cleaner with it gone as well









Anyway the ol girl's been running great, and when the budget fits im going to pick up a set of cheap coilovers....its been long enough, she deserves moar low!

On to pictures...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Granitethewolf said:


>


:thumbup: :laugh:

Lookin' good. Your car is one of my favorite Mk2s!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> My latest change:
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff14/GraniteLXi/Car photoshoots/Roccosummer201110.jpg
> Finally got around to removing the dead weight of my never-used rear wiper, looks cleaner with it gone as well
> 
> ...


:thumbup: thanks for the latest pictures 

you have a PM


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

where did you get the filler plug for the rear wiper ?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

fundmc said:


> where did you get the filler plug for the rear wiper ?


Ace hardware. Its just a .37c generic button plug. 1 1/8th inch size with a bit of sealant. :beer:


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbup: For another local, looks like you've come a long ways with it!


----------



## pop-n-lock (Oct 1, 2009)

What did you use to plug your window where you removed your rear wiper?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

pop-n-lock said:


> What did you use to plug your window where you removed your rear wiper?


 As I said above:


Granitethewolf said:


> Ace hardware. Its just a .37c generic button plug. 1 1/8th inch size with a bit of sealant. :beer:





White02 said:


> :thumbup: For another local, looks like you've come a long ways with it!


 Woot, thanks! Going to have to meet up some time for sure


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Operation buzz-kill*

_Before anyone mentions testing my oil pressure or looking into this issue more before doing what I did, read way back to my early pages. My cold/hot oil pressure is as perfectly normal as can be, and I bought and installed new oil pressure switches... I simply just waited this long to kill the buzzer..._

*The buzzing has ended!*​
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... that buzzer over 2K rpms has ceased. I killed the fffffffffing little buzzer on the oil pressure system board: (L-shaped circuit board sitting on top the fun-pile)









All I did was remove the 1 plate held on by a spring that was part of the buzzer cube that looks sorta like a coil and is about the size of a dye:









Was a great success. I no longer have to deal with random buzzing that makes me want to chew my steering wheel off the car while driving....  I did put the pressure circuit back in even though I read u can leave it out, guess that way I can see the light blinking when the buzzer is supposed to be going off.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

You beat me to it I was stuck on a stupid buick P.S. pump today.
(I was at my shop working.)The cool thing there is 4 of that turn wrenches/owner of self buisness.
All four are like Dubb crazy.One of them just got a 90 raddo,the outher rolls in a 82? marcedees/deisel.The buddy that got me in has like 4 or five mk2's and couple of mk3's.He has got me interested tdi'n my 83.(two are retired VW tech's the third is a Ex audi tech. I am just shut'n up and learning).
I got to look into the speedo I over looked that the whole thing come out in one piece.opcorn:


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

:wave: Not much going on lately huh?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I met up with White02, a local dubber that has a nice low MK4 jetta! Thats about all... pics!




































He has some experience with suspension work, hopefully soon when I get my coilovers him and I can get them installed! :thumbup:

Was cool meeting ya, we need to hang out again soon.


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

^ yup, same here! Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I removed the AC "idle booster" switch and looped the hose that went to it back to the intake. Seems like I did it correctly, runs exactly the same as it did before I removed anything.
Along with this I also removed more of the old metal AC lines from the engine bay, and took care of a little more surface rust on my drivers side rear arch panel.

I get paid this Friday, plan on picking up a little body filler and more paint so I can properly (sorta) take care of my drivers side front fender. Hoping to put aside more cash for the coilovers as well... :beer:

Sorry, no pics... no big noticeable changes that are worth pictures anyway


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Granitethewolf said:


> Today I removed the AC "idle booster" switch and looped the hose that went to it back to the intake. Seems like I did it correctly, runs exactly the same as it did before I removed anything.
> Along with this I also removed more of the old metal AC lines from the engine bay, and took care of a little more surface rust on my drivers side rear arch panel.


Weight reduction. :thumbup::beer:

What did you do with the plug for the switch? If I ever get around to working on my Scirocco again instead of my Golf, I'm hoping to remove the idle boost switch since my A/C is gone and I want to clean up the bay a bit.


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Granitethewolf said:


> Hoping to put aside more cash for the coilovers as well..


:thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

doodpod said:


> What did you do with the plug for the switch?


I have all my AC wiring bundled up and hidden down near my radiator. I left it there just incase I ever got the urge to set it back up. The way I removed my AC charge pipes I am thinking about just snipping and removing the AC wireing as a whole because my ac pipe system I pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

PM sent:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Subscribing to this thread, definitely excited to see the 'moar lowz'.

Great looking car!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Subscribing to this thread, definitely excited to see the 'moar lowz'.
> 
> Great looking car!


Thanks!

Today I made her look a bit better!
Today I fixed-
Front valance (sorta, I bent it out more and repainted it):








Drivers side fender rust!:
















-and painted:

















Its not beautiful, its not perfect.... but at least I dont have a hole thats as big as a 50-cent piece and another tiny one on the arch. Was also my first time using body filler... man its like your a little kid playing with paint, your hands get so grubby and nasty with the **** lol


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*More body work... again*

Today I used some new spray on rust killer type of paint that I got from my brother-in law that is currently restoring an old truck. Took that to my weakened back corner and then used a little body filler to even it out with the body and blend it in. 









Painted:









This area did show up slightly in pictures if you look at above posts. It was rather easy to miss but every time i took a picture of that back angle from the passenger side i could see it and it bugged me . Oh well glad its taken care of now :thumbup:
Not perfect but its better then looking at a dip with a small hole.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I really like this car and the work you're doing on it.

Ripon WI? I should be flying over that in a couple weeks, along with Punchbug. We're supposedly even going to have ground transportation this year... perhas a meet-up?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> I really like this car and the work you're doing on it.
> 
> Ripon WI? I should be flying over that in a couple weeks, along with Punchbug. We're supposedly even going to have ground transportation this year... perhas a meet-up?


Id love to meet up with you and Punchbug! If I remember right EAA is over in Oshkosh right? Thats hardly 30 mins away, we could plan lunch or something and maybe you guys could show me around EAA since I have never been to an air show before.

Oh and of course id drive over in the rocco so you can check her out in person :thumbup:

Shoot me a private message when it gets closer, if anything we could exchange phone numbers to text each other with when you guys are on your way.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Tomorrow feels like a good day to get some low on order opcorn:


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay! ^ I've been to the eaa, good time. Think im gonna go again this yr too..


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bad news (not too bad) and good news *

*Bad news first* (altho kindo minor i think lol but I had to check) 
Today for the first time I took out of passenger side seat and pealed back half the carpet to look at a rusty spot that was soft under the car. 
(rear passenger side floor) 









Seems it only rusted on what looks like the thin metal they used as extensions. They also brushed over it with some kind of body filler/sealant. I looked around at as much of my floor pans as I could on the passenger side without ripping up the whole carpet and basically all of it looks great. 

So my question is, do you guys think I could get away with grinding back the rusty spot with an angle grinder and using a sheet metal patch pounded into the right shape.... I could get away with just mig welding that shut? 

I have a similar spot on the driver side that is rusted through where the "brushed" look is, if that could be patched in the same way that would be perfect. 

*Good News* 
My coilovers are due in the mail this Thursday, so pumped! :thumbup: Saturday morning I have a 3 hour drive to a buddy's place to get them installed, and then of course I have a 3 hour ride back home. Were going to go as low as my car can safely handle without the use of spacers and without having any fender rubbing. 

Also some of you might not care for this: 









Ive always loved painted calipers on cars with suspension work... so I carefully painted mine up. I know, I know some people dont care for painted calipers... but its my car and its a small touch I enjoy  I didnt bother painting the rear drums because they are... well drums lol


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

The UPS guy dropped off a rather nice package :beer: 









2 of the total 4 (obviously)


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome news is that my coilovers are installed! Only problem im having now is on the way back I notice what sounded like my front driver's wheel bearing going out, it made the howlish sound and vibration when the wheel was straight or turning slightly to the right. It goes away completely if I am turning left..... This same wheel we had taken the axel nut off of as we were about to take it further apart but we ended up not needing to. 
Long story short, *is it possible to over-tighten an axel nut?* Will it sound like a bad wheel bearing if its over tightened? 

Pictures: 
















The Audi belongs to the guy who installed them with me :thumbup: 

Also my car isnt fully set up yet, I am going to be lowering the front down maybe another half an inch. We just left it up higher for my long drive back home and first long ride on the new coils.


----------



## White02 (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbup: Looks good man


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*First solo photoshoot*

Today I went out and did a quick photoshoot of my newly lowered car by its self.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good :thumbup: 

Ever thought of adding some spacers at the rear. I think it would flush it out nicely. 

Sounds like a bad bearing (howls when load is off - i.e. when suspect wheel is on inside, and stops when load is on the wheel).


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I picked up a breaker bar and a socket to fit the axle nut. Turns out the nut wasent tight enough. I managed to turn it a good 3 or 4 times til it snugged up, then I put most my weight on it to make sure it was good and tight.

My wheel bearing sound went away completely. I tested it up to highway speeds that included some heavy swerving and its dead silent with no vibrations like it should be. I guess now we will see how long my wheel bearing lasts on that wheel, maybe I'll get lucky and it wont give me any trouble for a long time.... who knows :screwy:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*New Daily*

Wow its been nearly 2 months since ive posted in my own thread :what:

Still around and still loving my VW. As of lately my focus has changed though as I got a new daily driver that I actually enjoy to drive :thumbup: Traded my clean automatic 95 Acura Integra for it.









It was a MESS when I got it but ive got most of the little **** worked out. Just need a new timing belt kit and I'll feel safe taking it on long trips and actually having to rely on it  Just want to get it done so I can get back to my Rocco!

Yes, that engine is not US-market  neither is the tranny... and the ecu...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

The 'ol Rocco hit 160K miles today 

Oh winter is coming soon... going to be sad when I have to park her until spring


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Your car is has come along nicely!
I just bought an 83.
My bumpers have the shocks too... I need to drill them asap. It turned out real nice on your ride. I love free mods!
Did you secure the shocks after you drilled them? I know some people weld them up. Are they solid or do they push back out?

Keep up the good work bro


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

bside1978 said:


> Your car is has come along nicely!
> I just bought an 83.
> My bumpers have the shocks too... I need to drill them asap. It turned out real nice on your ride. I love free mods!
> Did you secure the shocks after you drilled them? I know some people weld them up. Are they solid or do they push back out?
> ...


Thanks! 
Congrats on the buy, these are awesome little cars :thumbup:

With my bumper I just used a cutoff wheel on my dremel to cut a little slit into the shock. After the shock popped (literally u hear a loud hiss when it breaks) u stop cutting and then push in the bumper after both sides have been cut. The bumper does not come back out on its own or anything and stays solid as ever. Ive had no issues at all.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Sitting sexy at work after it just got done raining... man I wish i had my actual camera at the time. Here is a crappy cell phone picture... 










I haven't taken any new pics since my last photoshoot, I have since lowered the front coils to match the back where my rubber tucks a little


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Does this page look screwed up to anyone else? Post #....492 it looks like messed up the site coding for the rest of this page.... anyone else see this?


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Somehow my last post with the picture quote messed up the page formatting. I removed the quote and things look normal now. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Made a lil video with my new magnet cam mount 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFK-0CNmud0


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Winter storage is right around the corner for the '82.... man I am NOT ready for the white **** yet... :facepalm:

On a side note I traded off the B16a civic for a proper daily winter beater. Now Ive got a 93 Acura Integra LS for a DD :thumbup: 159k miles and just needs a little tlc.
I apologize for the lack of Scirocco content in this post... :beer:


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

So you're driving the Rocco to chicago-land next week, right? :sly:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

madarua said:


> So you're driving the Rocco to chicago-land next week, right? :sly:


Nope, too small to carry everything.... that and today were getting 1-3"s of snow... :banghead::banghead::banghead:
Mostlikely putting her away this week now.
:facepalm:


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Phew, look at that snow! We've only gotten a tiny bit over here so far, this year. Early, no less!

I'm happy that I managed to secure a garage for storing my rocco over the winter. Now it won't have to be eated (further) by salt. My doors will never be the same again.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So the Scirocco is now in winter storage. Going to miss her over winter :thumbdown:

Anyway of all days for it to go....the waterpump decided to take a **** on me the day I go to put it into storage. The main bearings squeal unless i spray down the pully with WD40, and that only silences it for a little while. I need a new water pump, mine has had it...

Anyway to the point.... Looking at Orileys water pumps I see they offer a 30mm and a 40mm water pump for my car. What could I look at on my old water pump to see which one I need?


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Granitethewolf said:


> So the Scirocco is now in winter storage. Going to miss her over winter :thumbdown:
> 
> Anyway of all days for it to go....the waterpump decided to take a **** on me the day I go to put it into storage. The main bearings squeal unless i spray down the pully with WD40, and that only silences it for a little while. I need a new water pump, mine has had it...
> 
> Anyway to the point.... Looking at Orileys water pumps I see they offer a 30mm and a 40mm water pump for my car. What could I look at on my old water pump to see which one I need?



i don't know why the aftermarket has that in their cataloging. confused me when i was working at schucks and napa.

the online prefered suppliers of vw parts only offer the 30mm hub option.
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...982&[email protected] System&[email protected] Pump

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Cooling/163/2

http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/index.asp


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

whew... Finally got through the whole thread. I was hooked! Needless to say I love your car. You have come a long way with it and have it looking nice. I was so glad to get to your last post and see your car is still Cosmos Silver Metallic! Please don't paint it another color! I know it is your car and you can do what ever you want but it is great in that color. Just my opinion. (doesn't matter)

You are right. Are cars are twins. Did you see this one in the FS: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5519427-1982-Mono-wiper-Scirocco

My water pump started making the same noise when it went bad. You could spray it but like you said would not last long.

Look forward to keeping up with your 82. Let me know if I can ever help you with anything.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

rocco82 said:


> whew... Finally got through the whole thread. I was hooked! Needless to say I love your car. You have come a long way with it and have it looking nice. I was so glad to get to your last post and see your car is still Cosmos Silver Metallic! Please don't paint it another color! I know it is your car and you can do what ever you want but it is great in that color. Just my opinion. (doesn't matter)
> 
> You are right. Are cars are twins. Did you see this one in the FS:
> 
> ...


*OLD VIDEO LINKS HAVE BEEN FIXED* just wanna throw that out there. I flipped through my thread again and noticed that when our lovely forum went through a big update some of my video links got screwed up. Whats the fun if you cant see what it was like when I first got it running after a near 6 year hibernation? 

Wow, kudos to having that much patience! I hope my thread has given ya some useful ideas :beer:
As for my paint, I do plan on having it repainted. It will be resprayed the same OEM Cosmos Silver, that wont change :laugh:

Come spring I'm planning on putting in a water pump as soon as I have time to once its out of storage. I'm not going to bother lubing it over and over and having it eventually take a total crap on me. (Wow did that sound dirty to anyone else too? )

As of yesterday I got in contact with a local car guy that has some paint and engine swap experience. He happens to live in the same town as me actually haha! Hopefully I can learn a few things and get more stuff done on my 'ol 82. He said he would love to help me swap out my 1.7l stock block for my 1.8l GX block any time. He has a heated shop and paint booth... daayum lol.


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

Granitethewolf said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_your vin start with WVW? and i meant what are the last 4 on your vin
> 
> Yeah my vin starts with WVW and the last 4 digits of it are 4638, what is that the production # of the car or wha?



my 82 is 2616. 

A little far off from yours. Thought they would have been closer.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Where is the hatch?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Where is the hatch?


What do you mean? Where has my rocco been? Its in storage covered up and hibernating for the winter season.:snowcool:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> What do you mean? Where has my rocco been? Its in storage covered up and hibernating for the winter season.:snowcool:


The honda hatch back.Is that stored too.:snowcool:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

83mk2scirocco said:


> The honda hatch back.Is that stored too.:snowcool:


The B16 civic is gone, I traded that for my 93 integra. That is my daily driver/winter car :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*1.8t Swap*

Is it wrong to think about doing an engine swap before a paint job?

My end goal for a swap is to run a stock 1.8t engine in my Rocco. At the same time I want to keep things as simple as possible.

I've been reading up on 1.8T swaps for our roccos/A1 platform cars in general. A few things I've learned if you stick to early AEB (Pre-2000) motors:

-Mounts right in the engine bay using stock motor mounts as long as you run the engine with your old 8-valve 020 transmission. Might have to modify the timing belt cover or remove it I also read. Only downside to this is you need to upgrade the mounts, get a stronger clutch, and refrain from really beating on the car as the transmission isnt meant to handle that much power.
-Axel setup will remain the stock 8-valve setup since the transmission will remain the stock 020.
-Wiring shouldn't be too bad, can take it all from the donor car.
-engine management would be easy, keeping it stock should be able to just use the donor car's ecu, correct?
-Clutch cable will be the same since 020 tranny would be re used, but a different throttle cable would be needed as the 8-valve cable might not work on the AEB engine.
-Fueling the engine should be a matter of again, using the pump and wire setup from the donor?
-Exhaust downpipe from the turbo would have to be custom fabbed to work with the rest of the exhaust from my understanding. Or can this be baught?
-Instrument cluster setup would remain stock since the transmission is stock, hardest wiring would be setting up the tach, fuel, and engine temp gauges, which probably wouldn't be all that complicated?
-Cooling would remain the same and it would re use the scirocco's radiator. Would have to custom route a small intercooler in front of the radiator, not like there isnt enough room since I've removed my AC system...:thumbup:

Basically with the correct donor car, you have everything you need. 

My only question is since I wouldn't need the 1.8t transmission, could I save a little $ and buy an automatic 1.8t AEB donor? Would that matter? The only thing I think I would need if i went this route is to buy a manual tranny 1.8t flywheel. 
If this is the case I could buy a AEB donor car for around the ballpark of $3000. Take the heart out of it and part out the rest of the car to make some money back.

Let me know what you guys think. I hate to ask but ive searched and read on this a decent amount. Seems to be a couple different routes about making this swap work. Again I'm not looking for a badass fast drag car when doing this swap. I just want my rocco to be relatively fast and reliable.

On top of this what would be the ideal donor car to buy? What options do I have for the best AEB picks to choose from? I'm sure some are easier to install then others because of small differences.

Reference info: http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

you need photos by me at some point



I still say paint before 1.8t swap, but I like old motors in old cars.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Well you could remove the motor, have the engine bay painted (if it needs it) the swap in the motor and paint the rest later.

As for the swap, at that point I would swap in the 1.8t trans. You will need a mount or 2, and could use a vanagon part to keep your cable clutch, and I have seen linkage adapters aswell, or you can yse the cable shift from the donor car, in the end the oem 1.8 trans has smaller drive shafts/ cv and is weaker, at the least upgrade yo 100mm shafts and. A16v trans with modified gearing. Rhe added power will be great but if you have issues with bad ratios etc, getting the power down will be an issue.


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

!.8T is HUGE for the 020.I suspect the it verry expensive for a clutch that might not hold.
Use a 02a with a modified corrado clutch pedal.
I want to build a ABA with the 1.8t style intake with a g-60 valve cover.With a chipped
97 ABA engine management.The ABA came with the 020 into the mk-3's.
The 1.8t uses a spendy Interlock set up???I am wright?You need the cluster out of the donor 
car.
For the paint how bad is it under the hood?Is the paint peeled back by exh. manifold?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> Well you could remove the motor, have the engine bay painted (if it needs it) the swap in the motor and paint the rest later.
> 
> As for the swap, at that point I would swap in the 1.8t trans. You will need a mount or 2, and could use a vanagon part to keep your cable clutch, and I have seen linkage adapters aswell, or you can yse the cable shift from the donor car, in the end the oem 1.8 trans has smaller drive shafts/ cv and is weaker, at the least upgrade yo 100mm shafts and. A16v trans with modified gearing. Rhe added power will be great but if you have issues with bad ratios etc, getting the power down will be an issue.


By re-using my old 8v trans I dont have to deal with buying expensive mounts. I am well aware that yes, I would have traction issues without having LSD, but again my goal isnt to make a beast. I am well aware that the trans isnt meant for it, nor are the axels. From what I've read it still can handle the 1.8t relatively well. Some brand new oem axels and some well behaved spirited driving and it should be just fine. As for the clutch, I am willing to spend a little extra on a stage 2 or 3 clutch kit, which I am aware will probably still slip in boost possibly.
Again, I dont plan on thrashing the car. Just having a little extra power available with an engine that is much more up to date (and boosted) is what I want 




83mk2scirocco said:


> !.8T is HUGE for the 020.I suspect the it verry expensive for a clutch that might not hold.
> Use a 02a with a modified corrado clutch pedal.
> I want to build a ABA with the 1.8t style intake with a g-60 valve cover.With a chipped
> 97 ABA engine management.The ABA came with the 020 into the mk-3's.
> ...


Read above response for my goals. My stock 1.7 trans I can deal with and run. If I want to make more power with "proper" (if ud want to call it that) gearing and a proper transmission I could always upgrade that and deal with it later.

As for the paint in my engine bay, its rather mint! When I do get my car painted its going to be redone the OEM Cosmos silver that it is now. A full exterior respray basically.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Low in storage :beer:



























Pics were taken by my buddy Kaien. He's going to do a proper shoot some time later this year after the salt season passes.

While we were there I also started her up and idled it til warm. All's good in the world of the 'ol eight-deuce :thumbup:


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

Getting the winter itch??? What are the plans for the upcoming season? After water pump repalcement of course..


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

rocco82 said:


> Getting the winter itch??? What are the plans for the upcoming season? After water pump repalcement of course..


Oh the itch is really bad. Its been in the 50's out and we haven't had snow for a good week, almost 2 weeks... lol
Today I started up and rocco in storage and ran her for a few minutes. Moved her backword and forward a little as well to make sure the brakes and tranny work still. The battery held a charge all winter just fine and it started up as if I had only had her put away for a couple days. :beer:

Plans for this season? First a new fuel pump and a new water pump. After that spacers for the rear wheels. Upper and lower front stress bars, maybe a rear stress bar as well. I'd like to get some 16v black-striped tail lights. I also would like to pick up a new grill as mine has a VW badge in it from a different VW that is kinda mocked up.
While I'm changing the water pump I'll probably take a crack at removing the old AC/alt bracket to ditch all that dead weight and clean up my engine bay more. I'll have to see, I guess that depends how the water pump is setup with the current ac/alt bracket. I have a bracket that will move my alternator up top and completely get rid of the mess that is my current AC setup.
I might take a crack at picking up a cheap buffer and see what I can do for my nasty clearcoat. See if I can bring any of it back, or at least make it better then it is for now.

Sorry for lack of pictures, nothing new worth posting. All I can say is it will be nice to be able to drive her again and give my integra a bit of down time so I can make that a bit better too. My integra has been worked on a lot during the winter just to keep me busy, ive made that car vastly better then how it was when I first got it!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Back out of storage :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Did you take these pics today?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Did you take these pics today?


I did


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Holy crap! You have some green going on out there. Everything is still brown here.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Put in a decent sized order with AutohausAZ...and it still came out cheap as hell haha :thumbup:

New water pump w/ housing, low temp thermostat (just cuz I wanted the car to run cooler), thermostat gasket, and a new fuel pump relay.

The fuel pump relay I ordered just to keep as a spare around. I'm going to try it out to see if it has any effect on how the car runs. Recently I read in another thread that someone was having fuel pump issues and the way the car ran. Not because of the fuel pump, but because the relay wasn't powering the pump properly. Just something else to try before spending the cash on a new fuel pump. Also not a bad thing to have extra.

As a side note this year I think I'm going to replace my heater core... I'm tired of my windows fogging up for the first week or so after I take my car out of winter storage each year. Found a handy writeup!
http://www.driversfound.com/scirocco/techtips/body/heatercore/


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Bad news first... I broke my passenger side tail light on accident backing out of my parking spot at work. Forgot someone had parked a work truck that close to where I was. Luckily it happened at less then 3 mph so all it did was break the lens. No visible damage or dented metal beyond paint cracking around the tail light from the metal flexing during impact. :banghead:

If anyone has a 8v passenger side tail light in good shape I could really use a good deal on one :banghead::banghead::banghead:

On a good note my big box of AutohausAZ parts came in the mail! First thing I did was swap out my old fuel pump relay for my new one and now my fuel pump primes before i go to crank the engine! The pump seems to be getting more voltage as well, it seems to "buzz" a bit louder.

Edit: As of today I no longer need a new tail light. I have a decent set of 16v tail lights on the way soon :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

More parts coming in the mail! 

Yesterday my new grille emblem came in so I got rid of the poorly fitted larger one finally. 

Thursday my 16v tail lights come in, I plan on cleaning them up and re-pinstripeing them. Also very soon my 16v rear disc swap should be out in the mail. No more rear drums! Cant wait for that :beer: 

Sorry for the lack of pictures lately. More will come soon when these parts come in the mail and get installed :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got my 16v tail lights in the mail. I promptly installed them.









Yeah they look good in pictures but really I'm not too happy. 
The passenger side is missing half the studs that hold it on the car so it doesn't make a good seal... in fact it doesn't sit completely right either because its missing both studs by the license plate.
The driver's side light has some cracking going on that is also hard to make out, but up close its quite obvious. 

For now I have them to drive on, but I know I'll end up buying another set in much better condition.

My car is a garage queen and almost never sees rain so the fact the one doesn't make a good seal isnt the end of the world.


----------



## Blake90 (Apr 13, 2012)

just re read your whole thread and forgot how far along this car has come!! and also forgot what your interior looked like haha, i love the blue plad :thumbup: the new tails look pretty good


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Blake90 said:


> just re read your whole thread and forgot how far along this car has come!! and also forgot what your interior looked like haha, i love the blue plad :thumbup: the new tails look pretty good


Is this the Blake I know from Cali? Yeah sometimes I look back as well and am reminded of what the car was like when I first got it :screwy:

Anyway today I removed the tail light that wasent sitting quite right and put my broken light back on just to confirm that my tail light wasent sitting right because its missing a bunch of the studs that hold it to the car as I mentioned above. I had to check, I wanted to make sure I didnt bend anything when i broke the old tail light :facepalm:

My 16v rear brake disc swap is due to arrive this coming Monday, and that also includes a little interior piece I've been missing since I got the car (my little door trim piece)


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Was a good weekend. Found a VW fox in the JY that was a non-ac model. I took this opportunity to grab the non-ac brackets so when I do my water pump I can ditch my horrible maze of ac brackets in my '82.








Clean and simple 

Also over the weekend my 16v rear disc swap parts arrived!









Now I just gotta clean up the parts and repaint them before install. AC brackets will be black, and the calipers will be in red to match my front red calipers :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Did some work yesterday:








Sorry for the ****ty cell pic... but it was an adventure :thumbup:. 
New timing belt, new water pump with a low temp thermostat, NON-AC alternator bracket setup from a late 80's vw fox, full coolant flush, and a fully retimed engine.

I'll upload pics from my good camera tomorrow of the finished setup without the AC brackets. Its amazing how much cleaner the engine bay is without the gigantic brackets all over the place.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Finished product of yesterdays shenanigans:









Finally rid of all the ac brackets. Also a new water pump, lower temp thermostat, and a new timing belt. Looks like I'll have to degrease my engine bay again now that I can clean it better with all the old brackets gone.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Seats look pretty good for a 34 year old car with no roof. My town's U-Pull-It doesn't even have pre-1994 VWs.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

What a shame on that MK1, looks so clean. WTF??


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> Seats look pretty good for a 34 year old car with no roof. My town's U-Pull-It doesn't even have pre-1994 VWs.


The seats were seriously mega crunchy like the foam under the leather had been baked for a while.

What u-pull-it do you go to? I got a friend in Pell Lake, which is at the IL border, and when i hang out at his place we go to the Pick-n-pull that is closest to the WI border, but still in IL.



81type53 said:


> What a shame on that MK1, looks so clean. WTF??


Yeah it was pretty clean. I had a laugh at the "no start" writing. I bet I could get it running in a couple days no problem after what I chased down to get my MKII running :thumbup: Altho looking at the rats nest in the dash, that may not be so easy at this point lol.

I wish I had got to it sooner so I could have grabbed more bits from it.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

That dash looked pretty crack free :sly:


----------



## StuckinAZ (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice work on you car. Wheels look good. I like the color too. Are you planning on repainting a different color?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

StuckinAZ said:


> Nice work on you car. Wheels look good. I like the color too. Are you planning on repainting a different color?


Thanks, its been a great... 3 years already! Cant believe ive had her that long now lol

As for my wheels I plan to run something better eventually. I want something with a more aggressive offset but nothing crazy.

At the moment I am sticking with my Cosmos Silver oem color. I am going to try to buff it out as best as I can until I can afford a real paint job. Plans are to just repaint it the same color as its a color I dont see around much any more.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

MacGruber said:


> Seats look pretty good for a 34 year old car with no roof.


Funny I didn't catch that the photo was severely cropped, not the car.

Here's one yard at least haven't been to:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Updates! Its been a while 

Went to Scooters GTG for the first time, that was a great local meet with over 200 cars. Sadly I forgot my camera at home so I have no pics of my car at the meet :facepalm: Hopefully others with nice cameras took a couple pictures for me.

Picked up 2 10mm spacers for the rear wheels. Good thing I held onto the new lug bolts that came with my rims when I bought them new because they were a 1/4 inch too long. Worked great with the spacers.

















No more super-sunk rear wheels.

Also here is something else I am currently working on:








Its a front lip off a 97 jetta. I have it cut to size I just need proper mounting hardware so I can bolt it on and use my heat gun to make it fit nice.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Found a pic of my car that someone took at Scooters GTG in Milwaukee :thumbup: 

 
IMG_7514 by Monzingo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a new Canon Rebel XS DSLR camera, my first DSLR. Photo bombing incoming! lol.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking very nice sir :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

petebee said:


> Looking very nice sir :thumbup:


 X2


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

This heat has been killer... 90+ degrees early morning nearly 100 in the day, humidity near 70%...Its sad when my old VW can take the heat just fine, but after driving for a while im sweating my tail off... This humidity over here is terrible.
Is it wrong that I dont want to drive it much because I dont wanna drench my blue drivers seat in sweat? 

Still haven't got my front lip mounted up yet. I need a bigger drill bit for my dremel but i got all the fasteners and some fender washers and nuts to bolt it up and a heat gun to shape the corners to fit. The heat outside also has been slowing me down as far as making me want to do this... lol

Anyone with an air conditioned garage... I'm rather jealous lol...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Test fitment. Just have to find some sort of saw to trim the edges down by the wheels, and do a little adjustment here and there then it will be set!


















Need a break from laying on my back in the garage.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Trimmed the edges down by the wheels, took my heat gun to it, and made it fit a little better. What do ya guys think?




























My front valence isnt perfect to begin with so fitting it perfectly isnt much of an option until I'm able to get a better valence or manage to straighten mine out more.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Rotated my wheels today, and gave a certain ducky a new home


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing exciting for updates beyond redoing my radio wiring that was coming loose after all the years. Upgraded from the old electrical tape to proper heat shrink. Also got both of my reverse lights working.

My car doesn't need much... Pretty much everything I want to stick into it at this point is all fun stuff but bills take priority over that.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Rear's need spacing. But still looks good. It's awesome to see how it's progressed since you first got it.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Rear's need spacing. But still looks good. It's awesome to see how it's progressed since you first got it.


 I have a pair of 10mm spacers... but they are bent or something because they make the wheels wobble :banghead: 

Yeah its certainly come a long ways, but its far from what I'd like to do with it still.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow.. what a build thread... took me a long time to get through it! Nice work man turning a $100 into a sweet ride! 

Granite stopped by my place yesterday and turned a few wrenches on my g60 corrado that I'm rebuilding. We had to pull the rocco out and give each other a ride in the other.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Went to a pre-meet at a VW dealership before the big show tomorrow (Dubs In the Vally) 









Always love the vw community, doesn't matter what you drive, they will show you love :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Granitethewolf said:


> At the moment I am sticking with my Cosmos Silver oem color. I am going to try to buff it out as best as I can until I can afford a real paint job. Plans are to just repaint it the same color as its a color I don't see around much any more.


 
Hooray!!! (I'm a big Cosmos fan...) 

- You might be able to 'true' those spacers w/ a trip to a local metalworks place. Clamp em and mash em a bit. (Or maybe just spin em to balance....)

- That last shot, the one in front of the Dealership, send it on over to Headquarters. Remind em...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Hooray!!! (I'm a big Cosmos fan...)
> 
> - You might be able to 'true' those spacers w/ a trip to a local metalworks place. Clamp em and mash em a bit. (Or maybe just spin em to balance....)
> 
> - That last shot, the one in front of the Dealership, send it on over to Headquarters. Remind em...


 Thanks Tberk! Paint isnt anywhere in the near future though, funds just arnt up there at the moment. For now the plan is to just keep taking care of the little bits of rust I have and keeping it out of the snow and most of the rain  

Yesterday at Dubs In the Vally I won (sorta by default lol) second place best MK2 Scirocco. Was a good time. 

















We got a little rain, kinda killed an hour or 2 of the show  Made for good wet car pics after though.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

why didn't you tell me about that mk1 'Rocco at the yard? Might have to see if they still have it and I'll make a trip out with a trailer and haul that thing back to MN.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Kouga's GLI said:


> why didn't you tell me about that mk1 'Rocco at the yard? Might have to see if they still have it and I'll make a trip out with a trailer and haul that thing back to MN.


 They dont sell complete cars, as far as I know anyway. They make their money selling parts so the titles are trashed from what I believe.


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

Granitethewolf said:


> They dont sell complete cars, as far as I know anyway. They make their money selling parts so the titles are trashed from what I believe.


 I bet if I offer the right price, they'd sell me the whole chassis. Not too hard to apply for a new title. 

oh well, next time me and the bf are out there we'll have to go to a yard and look around.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Kouga's GLI said:


> I bet if I offer the right price, they'd sell me the whole chassis. Not too hard to apply for a new title.
> 
> oh well, next time me and the bf are out there we'll have to go to a yard and look around.


 I'm tentatively planning to cut the right rear fender off it for my mars red one.


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

Barren said:


> I'm tentatively planning to cut the right rear fender off it for my mars red one.


 if you beat me, you beat me  

btw, the '81 is clean. Really enjoyed seeing it at the show. I'll post photos as soon as I'm allowed to, haha


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Been a while since any updates! 

Yesterday I found a black 1984 Scirocco in the junkyard by a friends place 2 hours south of me. Needless to say I grabbed a few things! I grabbed from it: A K&N air filter, the 120 mph instrument cluster, the one good tail light it had... other was broken , and the fuel accumulator. 

Today I installed the K&N air filter, and I took apart both my 85 mph cluster and the 120 mph cluster I got and swapped the speedos around. Essentially I converted my 85 mph cluster to a 120 mph cluster! 
I couldn't simply use the cluster from the 84's because it had different connections on it. 










Reads dead on, I made sure with a GPS. 
Both speedos are geared the same (both have the 1540 gear number below the MPH print in the lower center.) 

In 2 more weeks I should have a big update. All i can say is ive had the same rims for too long and its about time for an upgrade :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So I got a new video camera... 




 
:beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll finally let the cat out of the bag. This coming Sunday I am meeting up with a vortexer to pick these up along with adapters:
The tires are 165-50's with some mild stretch.

I know the offset is awful low, but putting the 7's in the front and the 8's in the rear I shouldn't have horrible poke. I'll admit, I do want some poke. 

As for my driving style, I drive slow with my car. My coils are stiff and I baby it everywhere I go for the most part. I know that these wheels with the offsets and stretch are no means the best choice for aggressive driving. Just aggressive looks :thumbup:

Some of you might not like my choice in these as far as the offset and tire stretch go because of the lack of function. Hell, we're a VW community so wtf is function anyway? All about form (sorta lol)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Dangit I want a set of Mahles. Nice score. Can't wait to see how they fit.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Dangit I want a set of Mahles. Nice score. Can't wait to see how they fit.


You got it, Mahls indeed :beer:

I know they will poke a bit, but the fact they come with stretched tires and I have coilovers to set a proper ride height I should have no problem making my car really stand out with these.

They will be my first set of legit wheels, I'm quite excited :heart:


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

That height looks really good, how much did you lower it?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> Been a while since any updates!
> 
> Yesterday I found a black 1984 Scirocco in the junkyard by a friends place 2 hours south of me. Needless to say I grabbed a few things! I grabbed from it: A K&N air filter, the 120 mph instrument cluster, the one good tail light it had... other was broken , and the fuel accumulator.
> 
> ...


 You have the last year of that wire harness,


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> That height looks really good, how much did you lower it?


I don't know exactly but its between 2.5" and 3"s? Maybe more.. I dont know lol. 
I just lowered it until I got a little rubber tucking in each wheel. Then I went around and measured from top of fender to the ground through the center of the wheels and tweaked my coilovers til they all were very close to the same height.

If I remember right my fender to ground measurement (through the wheel hub center) is 22 and 1/4"s or very close to 22"s ish.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Granitethewolf said:


> I don't know exactly but its between 2.5" and 3"s? Maybe more.. I dont know lol.
> I just lowered it until I got a little rubber tucking in each wheel. Then I went around and measured from top of fender to the ground through the center of the wheels and tweaked my coilovers til they all were very close to the same height.
> 
> If I remember right my fender to ground measurement (through the wheel hub center) is 22 and 1/4"s or very close to 22"s ish.


Ahh, looks good! Go lower!:laugh:

I remember you and I talked a while ago about coilovers, how do you like them?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> Ahh, looks good! Go lower!:laugh:
> 
> I remember you and I talked a while ago about coilovers, how do you like them?


I purchased Rokkor coilovers, which I thought would be the same as raceland because they are the same company. I baught the rokkors because the raceland ones were out of stock. I figure no big deal they are the same...
Wrong.

Rokkor coilovers come with springs that are a decent bit stiffer. I am happy with them as they work just fine, but the ones I have just feel too stiff compared to the cars that ive ridden in that have racelands in them.

I can live with them, but I wish I had waited for normal racelands to be available.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Granitethewolf said:


> I purchased Rokkor coilovers, which I thought would be the same as raceland because they are the same company. I baught the rokkors because the raceland ones were out of stock. I figure no big deal they are the same...
> Wrong.
> 
> Rokkor coilovers come with springs that are a decent bit stiffer. I am happy with them as they work just fine, but the ones I have just feel too stiff compared to the cars that ive ridden in that have racelands in them.
> ...


Sounds like I'll be orderig Racelands haha. For a while I wanted to buy Rokkor just for the black coils. Sorry, didn't mean to thread jack 

But anyways, your car looks amazing! Really makes me wish I still had my mk2


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Ready and waiting for new shoes...


















Sunday!... 

Those are my spare Borbet Type-S wheels on the front. I only have 2... cant for the life of me find 2 more lol. So they make good full-size spares :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

A little teaser of test fitment:









This is loosely installed. I need to get different lug bolts for the adapters as they are too long and end up causing the wheel to bind against brake hardware.

I am going to have to raise my ride height a bit as I had anticipated, and I am going to have to get my fenders rolled


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Granitethewolf said:


> A little teaser of test fitment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes! More of this!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> Oh yes! More of this!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Crazy fitment. Rear has a little too much poke, IMO. But it works well on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Crazy fitment. Rear has a little too much poke, IMO. But it works well on your car. :thumbup:


Yeah the rear fenders need to be rolled or pulled to reduce the poke a bit. As it sits it looks good though, the stretched rear tires make it work.

Another option is to buy thinner adapters. I could run the 15mm's in the back, and keep the 20mm ones I have up front. 
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=3019

Either way its an improvement over my last set of wheels, I'm happy :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

I wasn't totally happy with the last photo shoot because it was a bit of a quick one. 

So better picture time: 
[IMGhttps://i.imgbox.com/CYN4JKEa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


 Oh you stancey huh?


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Oh you stancey huh?


 Stancy, pokey, stretchey, whatever you wanna call it  

ImStanced is a little crew that a very good friend of mine is part of thats out of MN. They find my car quite attractive as well


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks awesome. Very aggresive.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Granitethewolf said:


> I wasn't totally happy with the last photo shoot because it was a bit of a quick one.
> 
> So better picture time:


 Oh my... All of my yes! :thumbup: 

Oh and I hope you don't mind, but... 








New desktop background


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Fall's coming! 


















Also found an old gas pump in town.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Little video I made for youtube for the end of the year.


----------



## irocc (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! Looks good and sounds good! :thumbup:

Just picked up some RML flakes and just ordered racelands about 30 minutes ago haha 
We should have a scirocco get together cause you only live about 20 minutes away :wave:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

irocc said:


> Wow! Looks good and sounds good! :thumbup:
> 
> Just picked up some RML flakes and just ordered racelands about 30 minutes ago haha
> We should have a scirocco get together cause you only live about 20 minutes away :wave:


Thanks, and yeah we should! I am going to be putting mine into storage soon for winter here. Only a couple weeks left! Then its the long no-scirocco season :banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Well my Scirocco is officially put away for winter. Took a few pics with it tho :3

Also to anyone who's ever been curious about my name:


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Granitethewolf said:


> Well my Scirocco is officially put away for winter. Took a few pics with it tho :3
> 
> Also to anyone who's ever been curious about my name:


I've been following your thread since the beginning.....your car looks SO much nicer with the stretched wheels on it! Nice!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

This thing has definitely come a long way. Personally I think it's a tad too much poke, and personally I'd run the 165/45 Federals, roll those fenders a lower it! Looks good though!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"Form, Function...", yeah I'm one of those guys. In fact I have a card to carry around, around here somewhere. 

Be that as it may (and I got really excited when I saw the pic w/the two Full Size Spares, thinking that was your 'new' wheels. :facepalm:

But all that to the side, you have something good working here:











I get the Esthetic, I do. I looks good even. 

It's just that THIS:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...a=X&ei=P-aWUKq5BsisiAKS1YCoCA&ved=0CG0Q_BIwAQ 

Is a route well made for Sciroccos. 

The only answer I can come up with is, you need another one...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- Digg'n the video and the Single Wiper.

(and the Duck...) :laugh:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

upoo2 said:


> This thing has definitely come a long way. Personally I think it's a tad too much poke, and personally I'd run the 165/45 Federals, roll those fenders a lower it! Looks good though!


I have 20mm adapters all around, and because of that the rears being 8"s wide poke out more then the fronts, which are basically perfectly flush. 

I do plan on fixing the extensive rear poke by buying 2 15mm adapters for the rear wheels. This will bring the rear wheels in 5mm on each side for a much more flush look.



TBerk said:


> PS- Digg'n the video and the Single Wiper.
> 
> (and the Duck...) :laugh:


Thanks, the car turns a lot of heads, thats for sure 



TBerk said:


> "Form, Function...", yeah I'm one of those guys. In fact I have a card to carry around, around here somewhere.
> 
> Be that as it may (and I got really excited when I saw the pic w/the two Full Size Spares, thinking that was your 'new' wheels. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


The route does look nice and twisty, quite fitting for a Scirocco indeed! 

I need another Scirocco? My god no, my hands are so full with this one as it is. I still have a long way to go with this one yet before i even consider another project. 
A few things I have planned are: Euro bumpers, installing my 16v rear disc conversion which I have the parts already just sitting, 16v on CIS-basic swap, fixing more minor rust spots, doing something about my very weathered paint... and who knows what all else comes along as time passes.

Also my next project will mostlikely be something japanese, rwd, and very well known thats just as rare as our beloved Sciroccos. Trueno/AE86. Whenever I get around to it and have the space for yet another car in my life.


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

furry


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Kouga's GLI said:


> furry


Look who's talking


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Kouga's GLI said:


> furry



Um, yeah... wasn't going to mention , it's so easy to be misunderstood, esp on the Interwebbies...


Buuuut anyways, the Scirocco Community is broadminded enough to accept yer tire/rim combo. It's just that, weell, you quwAzy dude.


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

You should send me those Tarrantulas so I can get my 82 back to stock:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Um, yeah... wasn't going to mention , it's so easy to be misunderstood, esp on the Interwebbies...
> 
> 
> Buuuut anyways, the Scirocco Community is broadminded enough to accept yer tire/rim combo. It's just that, weell, you quwAzy dude.


When it comes down to it, its about the car anyway :laugh:

My tire/rim combo isnt bad really. My only actual bad poke is from the rear wheels, which as I mentioned earlier, I can buy adapters that are 5mm thinner then the ones I have for the rear wheels. With that I should be nice and even all around :beer:




vwbobd said:


> You should send me those Tarrantulas so I can get my 82 back to stock:\


Nah.. I prefer to keep them just in case I ever find a better rocco to replace mine, or for longer drives that I don't feel I cant trust my current aggressive wheels to make safely.


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Um, yeah... wasn't going to mention , it's so easy to be misunderstood, esp on the Interwebbies...


lol, this is me;


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Kouga's GLI said:


> lol, this is me;


I liked that picture enough to do one of my own similar to it:


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

well la-dee-da Mr. Wuff 

p.s. I'm making banners/stickers
p.p.s. see you in a week

:heart:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Kouga's GLI said:


> well la-dee-da Mr. Wuff
> 
> p.s. I'm making banners/stickers
> p.p.s. see you in a week
> ...


Sweet! Hope I get some :thumbup:

See ya next week in Chi town! :beer:


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

only for the crew, so yes, you're getting one


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

When people ask, tell em "It's a Wolfsburg Thing, you wouldn't understand...".

Let me see if I get the basics of something tho' 

(No Flames Pls, No Holy Wars, All Drama Temporarily Embargoed!)

- Stance; Really Lowered, slightly lower in the front. (= 'Rake?)

- Poke; Rims come out aways, away from under the car. Or is it just wide rims and thinner-ish tires?

(Yeah, Google is indeed friendly, but I'm purposely asking the guy who'es doing it...)


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

TBerk said:


> When people ask, tell em "It's a Wolfsburg Thing, you wouldn't understand...".
> 
> Let me see if I get the basics of something tho'
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea 

Stance, from what I can see, is a very open category. You can simply lower a stock car on stock wheels and say that it has a better stance just from that alone. Not a clue where the rake thing came up from.. 

Poke is what my rear wheels have. The lips of the rim stick out beyond the fenders.

Wide wheels on thinner tires is called stretch. Its one of the various ways to deal with making wide and low offset wheels to fit within the wheel well better.


My car is by no means a track car. If I decided I wanted to drive it aggressively id buy another set of wheels to "track" it on. I just like low and clean. I know I'm not the only scriocco owner on here who likes it low and slow


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> My car is by no means a track car. If I decided I wanted to drive it aggressively id buy another set of wheels to "track" it on. I just like low and clean. I know I'm not the only scriocco owner on here who likes it low and slow


I think slow is something most Scirocco owners are quite familiar with. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I think slow is something most Scirocco owners are quite familiar with. :laugh:



But it's all relative; if you are Canyon Carving it doesn't take much 'real' speed to have a harrowing (exciting) experience. 


Granite- Do what you do, Its still a Scirocco.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Winter sucks.... I miss my baby...

Spring... please quickly kick old man Winter the hell out of here... 

Only thing I can do is stock up on parts over winter when I can afford it... which isn't that often because I make less in the winter.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Image whoring out of boredom.









This winter is killing me  Especially because of a close friend of mine got his first project VW. A good running & driving 1990 G60 Corrado. Been working on that with him here and there as he is willing to drive it in the winter on occasion.









Have a short list of plans for mine as soon as the spring warm up comes:
Replace completely shot cam seal.
Upgrade front discs and pads to 1985 vented setup.
New fuel pump, just because im still using the original one that was seized up on the car when I first got it running...
15mm rear adapters to bring the rear wheels in 5mm on each side vs my current 20mm adapters.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

New shift knob came in, going to spruce up my interior this year :3










Soon will be cashing in on tax returns and buying a couple more things.

Winter winter, go away!


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Granitethewolf said:


> New shift knob came in, going to spruce up my interior this year :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The levels of jelousy I'm feeling ove that shift knob..... :laugh:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> The levels of jelousy I'm feeling ove that shift knob..... :laugh:


Its period correct according to the ad. Was new old stock from 1984


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

winter can stay

more snowboarding


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Kouga's GLI said:


> winter can stay
> 
> more snowboarding


You can have my snow, come and take it! take it all! :facepalm: its stopping me from driving a cool car


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I know what you mean about the weather. Nice rocco!:thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Road Boss said:


> I know what you mean about the weather. Nice rocco!:thumbup:


 Weather has cleared up, and my car has been out for over a week now! Thanks  

Car next to mine is my friend GSDKSD's car. 16v red rocco  


















Thanks to his help, my rocco now has a fixed cam seal. MAJOR leakage stopped.... finally! lol... I cant believe actually how easy to was to replace, I thought it would be much harder.


----------



## GSDKSD (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah that cam seal was the best. I asked you to go plug the light in, and when you came back, I handed you the old shot cam seal. That was pretty awesome to see the look on your face! 

And god, yours is so low compared to mine, it can hide behind mine completely


----------



## trocco84 (Jun 21, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got my instrument cluster lighting sorted out for good. I wired in some LEDs I ordered off eBay that came pre-wired for 12v DC use. 
One less thing to make night driving in that car easier. Always hated the fact I could never see the engine temperature and the speedometer.  

More things to come eventually. I finally got my full time hours back for the spring-summer-fall seasons so more money for fun stuff :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Couple teaser pics from this weekend, got to spend time with a good friend of mine that is also an excellent car photographer :thumbup:




























Will post more later


----------



## Kouga's GLI (Oct 19, 2004)

nice car, photog needs to learn how to use a camera










it was great to come visit over the weekend  can't wait for DIV


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

The rest of the pics:


































I know I know, got enough pics... time to spend more money on her lol. Sadly all my next plans for it will just be maintenance (new radiator, new fuel pump, whatever else..)


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

I picked up my 82 today. Very exciting!  I'll have to get some good pics soon. It's not bad! Interior is pretty rough. I'm probably going to end up with it at Cincy if I can't get a motor mount issue resolved on the 16v I wanted to take.

PS, tell Pan not to chop up his Rocco. He's killing me. :screwy:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Love the wheels and the color :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Went to Dubs In the Vally,
Had a great time,
Didnt win any trophies... oh well lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Still Alive.





I didnt get to do much to her this year, but none the less she never dissapoints giving me an enjoyable driving season.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wheels still looks great sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

import600 said:


> Wheels still looks great sir! :thumbup:


:thumbup: Thanks, hope my old wheels are working great for you too :beer:

Also **** winter... I miss car season.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*I'm Not Dead!*

Wow, its been a slow year for car stuff for me. Been too busy updating the tech-stuff with a new computer and cell phone.

I still got the 'ol gal. Recently switched out the MK2 wheel for my MK1 wheel and I actually enjoy the way it looks. I plan to run it until I get the Momo hub and wooden steering wheel I still want to match my shift knob.









Aside from that, a couple days ago a good buddy of mine helped and we installed all new ground wires. Didn't seem to make any real difference in the way it ran, since it ran good anyway. Nice to have the grounds done at least.

I honestly have hardly driven the car at all this year. I let the license plates expire and keep having to put off the $200 for hobby plates. Other bills always seem to be getting in the way ><


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

So my friend (known as GSDKSD on this forum) and I were poking around under the hood of my Scirocco and he randomly felt like pulling off my cap. It was the cap I had put on back in 2009 when I first got it running:








This was a lucky catch, the button is mostly disintegrated and the plastic around it is all melted away! Somehow it ran okay like this, but who knows for how much longer it would have. I believe this was a cheaper cap I put on when I initially gave the car a tune-up way back when. I think this cap had maybe 8-10K miles on it at most. Glad to catch this before it was too late!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Yay new OEM radio! Looks so much better then my badly fitting pioneer I had in it.









I have ordered a MP3 playing cassette adapter for it so I still have my mp3 tunes. 

Also on another good note I have hobbyist license plates on the car now as well. Finally no longer have to worry about registration.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That radio does look good. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, its been a while! *blows dust off his old thread* 

Its been such a slow couple years for car stuff on my end. I do still have my old gal and enjoy her as much as always (with the exception of the now dead front struts on my rokkor coilovers....trying to save up $800ish for a set of ST X coilovers.)









I did manage to find a fair deal on a set of these. Finally have matching center caps on my rims.









I also have been making the most out of my OEM VW tape deck pictured above. Ive been making my own modern mixtapes by making playlists on iTunes with a line out directly to a tape deck! 









Right now new coilovers are on my mind big time. I love driving that car but i just hate how poorly my Rokkors have held up over the past 3-4 years. They rode great for 2 years.... not so much after that. Almost unbearable to drive now.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow... its been a long time since I have been on here! *brushes the dust off his thread* Hope you all have been well!

I still have the old girl and shes still running very well! Still love the '82 to death and just thinking about making some changes. Mostly my wheels. 

I am thinking about getting some Enkei 92's just like these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ENKEI-Enkei...ash=item2a7061454b:g:cUkAAOSw8oFX0fPz&vxp=mtr

I know the hub bore doesn't match so I would have to get some hub-centric rings to bring it down to 57.1. An example of those here:
https://www.amazon.com/pieces-Hubce...13582&sr=1-10&keywords=Hub+Centric+Rings+57.1

Does this look like a safe combo to you guys? Much safer then having to use adaptors like I am using now anyway. Also do you think this would clear coilovers without having to run small spacers as well?
I am tired of my aggressive poke look, but I want the same wheels with proper OEM fitment so I can be more flush!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I picked up a set of 14" teardrop wheels. The way of 13" wheels have become a thing of the past as many tire changing machines these days don't work well on wheels less then 14." My 13's are for sale for cheap locally.









On other news my BBS Mahle wheels should be selling very soon. I got a guy who made me an offer today that I accepted. Will be enough to order the Enkei 92's I want. Going with 15x7 for the fronts, and 15x8 for the rears so they all fit nice and flush. Now I just need to figure out a good tire size with minimal stretching. I do want a little stretch just to help clear things for when I order new coilovers again. Which I have chosen proper quality ones. Megan Euro II's. 

That aside my 'ol rocc is doing well. Never seems to change on me. I've had to ignore spending $ on it mostly due to my new daily driver... :banghead: It's been stealing most of my fun money sadly. Almost done fixing it up though!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone running these Eurosport 4 point lower stress bars? How do you like it? 
https://www.eurosportacc.com/collections/mk1/products/18035









I've done some looking around at lower stress bars to help support my early A1's frame horns which don't have any sort of support whatsoever from the factory. My frame horns appear healthy, track pretty straight (for the old bushings) so I'm looking for bolt-on options to keep them healthy. 
Also I know the frame horns can be repaired pretty easily by a metal shop if cracked.. but trying to avoid that scenario as long as possible.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Granitethewolf said:


> Also I know the frame horns can be repaired pretty easily by a metal shop if cracked.. but trying to avoid that scenario as long as possible.


I don't think I would say "easily"... at least, not to do it correctly, in a way that restores the original integrity and cleanliness of the factory assembly.

Best to avoid in the first place, which you're keen enough to recognize and act upon. :thumbup:

I've never had need for anything greater than the factory 16V K-bars, myself.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy wow... I should have bought one of these a LONG time ago.









Instant change in steering feel. Certainly makes the whole front end feel like it tightens up. I notice it when taking off and making a turn (like turning from a stop sign) the flex I used to feel from the steering wheel is gone.

For me the install went very well. Even the most rusty looking bolts all came free by hand... I was surprised! Pleased too!









Finished product:









Hopefully this gives some much needed strength to the old front frame horns. Help keep them from cracking :laugh::laugh:

Also WOO I'm actually working on my car again. I finally got a new daily driver (2011 HHR) that I underpaid for, has low mileage, and is a cheap chevy that's easy to work on with cheap parts. Also gets almost 40 mpg on the highway. Its been VERY easy on my wallet and allowing me to actually do things to my beloved Scirocco. <3
Don't buy a 20 year old Lexus to daily and expect it to be cheap. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:









I cant open the hood using a pliers either! The sleeve broke off the cable and its just a long bare wire now. I managed to get it open carefully pulling around on it, but now I don't want to shut it until my replacement is in. 

Hope these aren't too hard to change. Looks like the guide spots hold tension against the two pull-latches, when you pull the cable they both pull together. 
I think what happened is my cable came out of the guide, pulled a little harder then usual and it was enough to finish off the cable end that was ready to go any time.

Thinking about adding one or two of these to hold down the new cable nice and snug at the end where the tension is set.








Just the right size to be a snug squeeze.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow... photobucket absolutely bit the dust. I cant even log in and it looks like it no longer offers free image hosting for 3rd party offsite links.
Ive been using them forever, as long as ive had this whole thread. UGHHH :facepalm: Time to look for a good alternative.

Edit: Imgbox seems like a good free alternative. THERE- almost every single image link is back and working again. :laugh:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

There, all/most of my pictures should be back up and working in this thread.

I wasn't expecting to buy wheels already, but if all goes well I will be picking these up on this coming Friday. They aren't the Enkie's I originally wanted, but I've always loved these wheels. They popped up for sale locally for a good price.








Plan is to finish stripping the paint off the 2 gold ones then cleaning & polishing them all up best I can with the tools I have, and some easy polishing guides.

A quick look it seems these R10's fit our Rocco's very nicely.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got my new hood release cable mostly installed today.
The hole:


















Interior side done.









This is what stopped me from finishing the job!








Cant say im too surprised this broke. Oh well. Almost done


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Its like these were MADE to fit A1 VW's. Hub bore is even 57.1, fits perfect without hub-centric rings. :heart::heart::heart:
Cant wait to get these polished up all pretty. :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Hood release cable update- Its all fixed now. :thumbup:
Got a new line stopper and finished the install. At first it wasn't fully releasing the passenger side latch- a little fiddling and tightening of the cable & I got it working perfectly again.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

1/4 wheels ready for polishing compound once the tire has been removed. Hoping for almost a mirror-like finish! :heart::thumbup:

PS- holy crap this is a lot of work prepping for polish. I also did the worst wheel with the most pitting first. Should get slightly easier.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

14" oem Teardrop wheels are all set with brand new tires.

Also got these guys all polished up and ready for new tires :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

those Ronal Turbos will look Awesome on your Scirocco :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

California 16v said:


> those Ronal Turbos will look Awesome on your Scirocco :thumbup:


I cant wait to get them under the car- going to do it right though and wait until I have my new coilovers first. Maintenance caught up before that!

Currently I have a new alternator coming in the mail... and a new Spectra "premium" aftermarket radiator as well! 
The alternator I ordered specified it has a 2.75" long pulley shaft. My current one has a 2.5" pulley and its a half inch short off-center so it eats through v-belts lol. Plus its bearing sounds shot from running off-center too.

After the alternator & radiator arrives the plan is: coolant hoses, fuel pump, front brakes (using 1985 8v vented rotors and pads to match,) new lower control arms w/ new lower ball joints & tie rods, then lastly comes coilovers and new tires for my Ronal's... unless I get too impatient and order the coilovers early :beer:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a few things done:
New radiator & all new hoses that connect to the water pump. My heater hoses on the backside are in good shape already.









Upgraded to 1985 vented brakes. What a BIG difference over the stock solid rotors!









They were so shot. Someone pad slapped them before I got the car.









New alternator is still in the works. I managed to break the new one messing with the pulleys... pounding a fitted spacer onto it to be more specific. Turns out alternators are more fragile then I though :banghead: Oh well.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

The Ronals are ready to go!









Thursday I will be ordering some Megan Euro Street coilovers listed for an A1 vw rabbit/golf. Part number: MR-CDK-VWR74









http://www.meganracing.com/product_detail.asp?prodid=1766&catid=105
Spring rates are a good 1/3 softer then my previous Rokkor coilovers. Ive read good things about Megan's and I have ridden in a couple cars with them. Seem overall a softer and much more comfortable coilover with a high quality strut.

I know I talked good about the Rokkor/Raceland stuff at first- but after 3 years they took a HARD dive and rode so bad... Don't buy super-cheap coilovers unless you plan to get rid of the car in less then 2 years. :screwy:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

New Megan coilovers & wheels on. The ol' gal feels wonderful to drive again and really turns a lot of heads!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

15mm rear spacers installed! 
Went out & took some decent pictures before parking her for the winter. :snowcool:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow its been a long time since I've been here. Forum has a nice looking makeover!
I hope everyone has been well and their Roccos are also treating them well. Mine has been wonderful to me still!
A lot has changed, but I still kept the old Scirocco around. Moved to my state's capitol (Madison, Wisconsin)
Got another project car, a 2000 Lexus LS400 thats been a bit of a summer daily driver. The VW still gets more attention then the Lexus when I take it out haha.


----------

